# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2018 às 00:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Dez 2018 às 06:18)

Bom dia
De regresso á Barosa.
Madrugada fresca com 4.3°C lá fora.
Curiosidades,
Nem uma palha se mexe..


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia vizinho,

Aqui mesmo coisa sem vento
7h13: 7.4° 96%hum

Bom fim de semana à todos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2018 às 09:03)

Bom dia, 
Bem-vindos ao inverno. 
A temperatura mínima ontem foi de 7,5°C, no entanto, a temperatura esteve estável das 22:30 às 8:15, não tinha percebido porquê. 
Fui à janela e... 

Nevoeiro a dissipar-se neste momento.
_____________
Agora estão 8°C e céu limpo. 

PS: Vendo as previsões, não me lembro de um dezembro tão quente. Temperaturas mínimas de 10°C são algo pouco frequente em Lisboa em dezembro, mas a próxima semana vai ser cheinha de temperaturas mínimas quentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2018 às 09:55)

Bom dia,
Este 1º dia de Dezembro, seguiu as pisadas do último dia de Novembro, pois a manhã acordou com nevoeiro, embora não tão cerrado com ontem, e já começa a querer dissipar-se.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2018 às 10:31)

Bom dia 
8°C
Vento nulo
Nevoeiro no vale do Tejo.
A1 Alverca e A10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Dez 2018 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Dezembro começa frio e com nevoeiro, que só começou a dissipar à pouco.

Mínima: *6,6ºC *
T. Atual: *12,7ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Rachie (1 Dez 2018 às 12:48)

Bom dia. Ponte Vasco da Gama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2018 às 12:49)

Boas,
No treino matinal com a habitual passagem no Pisão.

O congelador de Cascais até estava fraquinho. 










Nota: EN 247 próximo de Janes, Alcabideche 
Tem chovido tanto que até brota água do alcatrão!


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2018 às 15:17)

Arruda dos Vinhos 
Vista para norte
15,7°C
67%
Vento fraco de Sul <5 Km/h








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2018 às 15:23)

Vistas W e NE
Eólicas viradas a SW em marcha moderada. 
NW, cores outonais, terrenos saturados. 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2018 às 15:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> No treino matinal com a habitual passagem no Pisão.
> 
> O congelador de Cascais até estava fraquinho.
> ...


A segunda foto engana bem; faz-me lembrar paragens mais a norte, algures na cordilheira cantábrica


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2018 às 16:39)

João Pedro disse:


> A segunda foto engana bem; faz-me lembrar paragens mais a norte, algures na cordilheira cantábrica



Acredito que engane, nem parece no concelho de Cascais.
Pequeno vale mas tremendamente encaixado em que predomina o calcário.


----------



## Geopower (1 Dez 2018 às 17:22)

Dia de outono agradável pela costa oeste.
Neste momento 14.8°C. Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco. Panorâmica para SW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2018 às 17:29)

Boa tarde, 

Dia de céu pouco nublado, com nuvens altas e com bastante humidade. 
O nevoeiro começou a dissipar-se por volta das 8:25 e dissipou-se completamente às 10:00. Penso que em Corroios possa ter estado pior. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,5ºC
Mín: 7,5ºC 
Número de horas com nevoeiro: 9,5 (o valor mais elevado desde Fevereiro)


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Dez 2018 às 17:38)

Boa tarde

Hoje o nevoeiro demorou a levantar, inicio da tarde em Santarém 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2018 às 22:15)

As cores do Outono, com a Serra D'Aire logo atrás.
O nevoeiro já está de volta novamente, aliás ele nunca se dissipou na totalidade, permanecendo sempre no horizonte.


----------



## Geopower (1 Dez 2018 às 23:06)

A reportar  de Glória do Ribatejo:
Noite com nevoeiro. 

Atenção à condução: entre Samora Correia e Salvaterra de Magos nevoeiro cerrado. Nos locais mais baixos visibilidade inferior a 20 metros.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2018 às 23:40)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro no vale do Tejo, que sobre o rio demora mais a dissipar. Imagem do Worldview:






Estamos então no último mês de um ano climatologicamente caótico. No ano passado, dia 5 de Dezembro já registada 0ºC aqui.

Edit: E lá está o nevoeiro de volta pela noite, 7ª tentativa de D. Sebastião para voltar? xD


----------



## remember (1 Dez 2018 às 23:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais um dia de nevoeiro no vale do Tejo, que sobre o rio demora mais a dissipar. Imagem do Worldview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A imagem retrata bem o dia, muito nevoeiro até há hora do almoço, ou seja, Dezembro começou da mesma forma que terminou Novembro.

Máxima de 14.2ºC e mínima de 6.7ºC, humidade bastante alta nestes últimos dias. Agora 10.4ºC, 95% de HR e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Dez 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia
Mínima de 6.6°C
Agora já 9.2°C


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Dez 2018 às 09:39)

remember disse:


> A imagem retrata bem o dia, muito nevoeiro até há hora do almoço, ou seja, Dezembro começou da mesma forma que terminou Novembro.
> 
> Máxima de 14.2ºC e mínima de 6.7ºC, humidade bastante alta nestes últimos dias. Agora 10.4ºC, 95% de HR e vento fraco de SE.



Bom dia

É engraçado como a linha de nevoeiro segue o Sorraia (e o Sôr), até Montargil presumo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2018 às 11:36)

Bom dia
Mais uma manhã que começou com nevoeiro cerrado, embora a esta hora já se dissipou um pouco.
Se não me perco nas contas é já o 4º dia consecutivo com nevoeiro, do mal o menos, enquanto não vai chovendo, a humidade continua muito elevada á superficie dos solos.
Os maiores ribeiros aqui da minha localidade, já levam um caudal considerável, até se ouve ao longe, o som da água ao descer as quedas de água.
11.7ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Dez 2018 às 11:36)

Bom dia, 
Hoje é mais um dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas.
Nota-se imenso a humidade e a mínima não baixou nos últimos 2 dias dos 7°C, o que é curioso, porque quando temos um anticiclone nesta altura do ano, as temperaturas costumam baixar bastante. 

Neste momento estão 10,2°C.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2018 às 14:55)

Boa tarde 
Póvoa de Santa Iria 
14,4°C
84,5%
Vento fraco W, < 5 Km/h

Neblina e restos de nevoeiro mas um céu azul com estratocumulus dispersos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2018 às 15:07)

Ainda ontem, na Arruda dos Vinhos, o fumo das fogueiras subia primeiro verticalmente e depois com a subsidencia espalhava-se pelo vale à superficie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Dez 2018 às 15:10)

Boa tarde,
16,5°C e céu nublado.

Sente-se um cheiro bastante intenso a celulose no ar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2018 às 16:08)

O nevoeiro mais uma vez já se dissipou tarde, já era mais do meio dia, mas mais uma vez fica "retido", ao longe, principalmente nas zonas de lezíria, junto ao Rio Tejo.
O sol ainda veio fazer uma visita, nesta tarde que segue com uma temperatura agradável de 16ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Dez 2018 às 16:49)

Boa tarde!
Muito nevoeiro pela manhã em Lisboa, novamente. Tão bom acordar com esta humidade. 
Neste momento, o céu está pouco nublado. O nevoeiro não tarda está aí a bater a porta novamente. 
Um vídeo espetacular de ontem, que mostra como têm sido as manhãs junto ao Tejo:


----------



## Toby (2 Dez 2018 às 20:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Muito nevoeiro pela manhã em Lisboa, novamente. Tão bom acordar com esta humidade.
> Neste momento, o céu está pouco nublado. O nevoeiro não tarda está aí a bater a porta novamente.
> Um vídeo espetacular de ontem, que mostra como têm sido as manhãs junto ao Tejo:



Boa noite Tiago, 

Sinceramente, você acredita neste vídeo?
Da minha parte uma bela imagem de sintetizadores!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2018 às 20:33)

Boa noite.

A tarde de hoje foi marcada por um cenário bonito durante algumas horas: nuvens baixas mas com um certo intervalo entre a sua base e a serra que tenho a Sul de casa, permitindo que os raios solares passassem, colocando a serra _em fogo_  Deixo algumas fotos que ilustram isso mesmo.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2018 às 20:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> A tarde de hoje foi marcada por um cenário bonito durante algumas horas: nuvens baixas mas com um certo intervalo entre a sua base e a serra que tenho a Sul de casa, permitindo que os raios solares passassem, colocando a serra _em fogo_  Deixo algumas fotos que ilustram isso mesmo.


Em fogo não; banhada a ouro  Lindas


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2018 às 20:37)

Boas, 

13,6 graus e muita humidade. 

Esta tarde na arriba mais alta de Portugal Continental, apresento vos Píncaro na
Serra do Risco, Parque natural da Arrábida.
Cota 381mts, que sitio incrível.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Dez 2018 às 20:38)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite Tiago,
> 
> Sinceramente, você acredita neste vídeo?
> Da minha parte uma bela imagem de sintetizadores!


Este vídeo não é fake. Um bom drone é bem capaz de filmar cenários destes.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2018 às 20:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 13,6 graus e muita humidade.
> 
> ...


A cor da água é incrível, é a nossa Zakynthos


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2018 às 21:02)

João Pedro disse:


> A cor da água é incrível, é a nossa Zakynthos


Mesmo, aliás tudo é incrível, água,altura, paisagem.
O @Ricardo Carvalho é um privilegiado.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Dez 2018 às 21:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo, aliás tudo é incrível, água,altura, paisagem.
> O @Ricardo Carvalho é um privilegiado.


É mesmo!  A água tem uma cor que normalmente não é associada às nossas praias. Quando quero impressionar algum estrangeiro mostro-lhe sempre fotos das praias da Arrábida


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Dez 2018 às 21:39)

Boa noite, 
Dia de alguma nebulosidade alta e temperaturas relativamente quentes para a altura do ano.

Charneca da Caparica:
Máx: 16,8ºC 
Mín: 8,3ºC 
Vento predominante fraco de SE (à hora de almoço de salientar o forte cheiro de celulose, devia ser da ex-Portucel)
Número de horas de nevoeiro: 4

O nevoeiro que atingiu o Vale do Tejo em grande força, aqui não durou muito, pois acabou por se dissipar por volta das 8:00, mas isso já é normal. Não é de admirar que este local se chame Charneca da Caparica. 

Neste momento estão 10ºC e céu pouco nublado a nublado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2018 às 22:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Em fogo não; banhada a ouro  Lindas



Ou isso!  Obrigado 



jonas_87 disse:


>



Fotografia fantástica! Cores magníficas, o verde da vegetação a condizer na perfeição com o azul tropical do oceano


----------



## Tonton (2 Dez 2018 às 22:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Este vídeo não é fake. Um bom drone é bem capaz de filmar cenários destes.



Espero bem que não tenha sido dessa forma, que tenha sido da janela de um avião, porque a zona onde está a passar está na rota de aproximação/descolagem da pista do aeroporto de Lisboa!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2018 às 22:24)

Tonton disse:


> Espero bem que não tenha sido dessa forma, que tenha sido da janela de um avião, porque a zona onde está a passar está na rota de aproximação/descolagem da pista do aeroporto de Lisboa!!



Foi de um drone, se reparares nos movimentos que a câmera faz, não pode ser um avião nem um helicóptero.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2018 às 07:16)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro cerrado, não muito frio cerca de 12°C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2018 às 07:16)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia bastante húmido e ameno.

Agora estão 10,5°C e nevoeiro.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Dez 2018 às 08:20)

Bom dia.
Céu encoberto e temperatura nos 13.1°C
Mínima de 12.8°C


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2018 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

dados de ontem: mínima de 8.7ºC e máxima de 14.9ºC, mais um dia que nasceu húmido e com muito nevoeiro, que começou a limpar por volta do Almoço.

Hoje mais uma manhã com nevoeiro e muita humidade, desde as 7:27 com 100% de HR, mas curiosamente muito mais quente, mínima de 11.3ºC. Sendo eu um curioso nato, alguém me consegue dar uma explicação por alto destas diferenças enormes nas mínimas em situações idênticas de nevoeiro e com humidade alta?

Agora a querer limpar, a manhã pareceu "acordar" com nevoeiro um pouco mais "alto" e só visível em alguns vales, mas rapidamente desceu.

Dados Actuais: 13.4ºC, 100% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## criz0r (3 Dez 2018 às 11:39)

Cidade Universitária, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco. A madrugada trouxe-nos mais uma situação de nevoeiro na Cova da Piedade.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Dez 2018 às 11:59)

Bom dia

Nada de especial a relatar sobre estes últimos dias, o panorama tem sido sempre o mesmo: Manhãs frescas com neblina/nevoeiro seguido de tardes soalheiras e agradáveis. As nebulosidade alta também tem marcado presença.

*Sábado, dia 1: 
*
Mínima: *6,6ºC *
Máxima: *16,0ºC *

*Ontem, dia 2: *

Mínima: *6,1ºC *
Máxima: *16,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,1ºC *
T. Atual: *13,9ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Manuel Amador (3 Dez 2018 às 12:49)

Bom dia

A reportar de Setúbal, onde aproveitei para ir ao choco frito. Dia bastante agradável, até de mais em termos de temperatura, quase que ia dar um mergulho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Dez 2018 às 13:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo, aliás tudo é incrível, água,altura, paisagem.
> O @Ricardo Carvalho é um privilegiado.




Bem verdade João, e tu tiveste num dos meus preferidos ! Serra do Risco, com uma cota máxima de 380mt , num local chamado Píncaro  Já não vou lá à algum tempo, a tua foto deixou.me com saudades! Muitas pessoas conhecem a Serra da Arrábida como um só, mas tu já vi que não és desses! Dentro do PNA , a Arrábida é apenas a serra mãe, porque depois não nos falta tantas outros locais belíssimos para explorar! Serra da Achada, Serra do Louro, Serra de São Luis,  Serra de São Franscico, etc! Além disso temos os quatro vales maravilhosos, o de Barris, o de Alambre, de Picheleiros , e da Rasca,  enfim muita coisa maravilhosa para se desfrutar e viver, um confesso privilegiado , é verdade!  Mas tu também não te podes queixar , porque Sintra ou Arrábida cada uma bela à sua maneira  

O tempo,

Noites de Dezembro que não parecem ser, e dias amenos que também de Dezembro têm ainda pouco! Em compensação muita humidade com a persistência dos dias com nevoeiro, hoje aqui pelo vales não foi excepção.

Tatual: Vento fraco predominate de *NNE*, * 67%* de *HR* , e *18.6ºc* .


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2018 às 13:39)

Hoje foi mais um dia que começou com nevoeiro, embora não tão denso como no dias anteriores, entretanto já se dssipou, mas o céu continua muito nublado.
15.2ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2018 às 13:44)

Boa tarde, 

Dia de bastante nebulosidade e nevoeiro até por volta das 9:00, quando se começou a dissipar.
A mínima foi de 8,6°C na Charneca e de 7,3°C em Corroios.

Em Corroios agora estão 15°C e céu pouco nublado. 
De salientar que o chão continua muito ensopado. A humidade relativa não tem deixado a água das chuvas evaporar. Se continuar assim, quando as próximas chuvas vierem, o solo continuará com água e assim a erva continuará verde. 
_________________
@Ricardo Carvalho eu também já fui à Serra do Risco, inclusive ao Píncaro e às Marmitas dos Gigantes, irmão da Margem Sul . Eu tinha imagens, mas como já foi há tanto tempo (6-7 anos), eu não sei se as tenho ainda. 
Vou ver se as encontro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2018 às 14:58)

@remember Aqui está a explicação do BestWeather: 

"Anticiclone, mas com muitas nuvens.

Este fim de semana será marcado pela presença de um anticiclone subtropical sobre o território continental.
Este tipo de anticiclone, ao contrário dos anticiclones térmicos, costuma estar associado a massas de ar mais húmidas e quentes.

Teremos assim um fim de semana com nuvens e nevoeiros em muitos locais, especialmente do Norte, Centro e Interior, com o Algarve e Litoral Sudoeste a desfrutar de mais sol.

Uma língua de ar tropical marítimo deverá atingir directamente a Galiza e o extremo Noroeste, deixando chuvas localmente fortes e persistentes entre a Galiza e o Gerês, e mais dispersas pelas montanhas do Norte, Centro e alguns pontos do Litoral das mesmas regiões. 

Este padrão deverá manter-se pelo menos até meados da próxima semana, sendo que a partir da 2ª semana de Dezembro (dia 5 em diante) aumentam as probabilidades de precipitação mais generalizada."


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2018 às 15:27)

Tonton disse:


> Espero bem que não tenha sido dessa forma, que tenha sido da janela de um avião, porque a zona onde está a passar está na rota de aproximação/descolagem da pista do aeroporto de Lisboa!!


Se a câmara tiver um bom zoom foi feito do alto de Monsanto, zona do anfiteatro. O ângulo parece mesmo esse.

Hoje  está assim na Póvoa 

15,0°C
75%

Vento fraco de Leste









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2018 às 15:58)

StormRic disse:


> Se a câmara tiver um bom zoom foi feito do alto de Monsanto, zona do anfiteatro. O ângulo parece mesmo esse.
> 
> Hoje  está assim na Póvoa
> 
> ...


Halo solar muito ténue 
_________

Máxima alta: *18,4ºC
*
Hoje foi a vez do Tejo e Guadiana se juntarem nestes dias consecutivos de nevoeiro:


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2018 às 16:58)

StormRic disse:


> Se a câmara tiver um bom zoom foi feito do alto de Monsanto, zona do anfiteatro. O ângulo parece mesmo esse.


Pelo movimento da câmara é claramente um drone.


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2018 às 21:33)

Boa noite,

Um dia como deio: não sol a ver, não ventos a medirem, nada que da humidade nos meus ossos 
14.5° maxi 90% HUM 16km/h maxi sol 00:00 
Em resumo: Um dia belga


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2018 às 21:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bem verdade João, e tu tiveste num dos meus preferidos ! Serra do Risco, com uma cota máxima de 380mt , num local chamado Píncaro  Já não vou lá à algum tempo, a tua foto deixou.me com saudades! Muitas pessoas conhecem a Serra da Arrábida como um só, mas tu já vi que não és desses! Dentro do PNA , a Arrábida é apenas a serra mãe, porque depois não nos falta tantas outros locais belíssimos para explorar! Serra da Achada, Serra do Louro, Serra de São Luis,  Serra de São Franscico, etc! Além disso temos os quatro vales maravilhosos, o de Barris, o de Alambre, de Picheleiros , e da Rasca,  enfim muita coisa maravilhosa para se desfrutar e viver, um confesso privilegiado , é verdade!  Mas tu também não te podes queixar , porque Sintra ou Arrábida cada uma bela à sua maneira
> 
> O tempo,
> 
> ...



Boas Ricardo,
Passei o dia por aí perto, de manhã  a escolha foi a praia de Alpertuche e lapa de Santa Margarida.
Ao final da  manhã subimos a serra do Risco(dado que o nevoeiro tinha se dissipado), e visita às marmitas do gigante, foram 14 kms de um trilho circular. 
Duas notas: Fiquei impressionado com a quantidade de medronheiros, não tinha noção...e fiquei igualmente impressionado com as marcas na terra, provavelmente javalis.
------
11,5 graus


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Dez 2018 às 23:33)

Boa noite,
Aqui tenho os meus resultados: 

Charneca da Caparica:
Máx: 16,8°C 
Mín: 8,6°C 
Número de horas com nevoeiro: 7 

Corroios: 
Máx: 16,7°C 
Mín: 7,3°C 
Número de horas com nevoeiro: 8 

A língua de ar subtropical que nos tem afetado deverá manter-se até amanhã. 
Agora estão 10°C.


----------



## remember (3 Dez 2018 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

Finalmente um dia mais quente desde sábado para secar a roupa, humidade dentro de casa acima dos 70% e 80% não dá com nada, como alguém já tinha referido e bem
Máxima de 16.5ºC e minima actual de 10.8ºC, a lestada têm marcado presença, está mais ventoso que nos últimos dias.
10.8ºC, 93% de HR e vento fraco de NNE 5 km/h

Off topic: dia de propagação troposférica razoável, o pico será entre amanha e sexta-feira


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2018 às 07:06)

Bom dia, 

Hoje parece estar mais frio. 
8,5°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Dez 2018 às 07:25)

Bom dia
Ciente azul e 5.9°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2018 às 07:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje parece estar mais frio.
> 8,5°C e céu pouco nublado.


Não sei por que razão eu disse céu pouco nublado, mas posso-vos dizer que está céu bastante nublado, neste momento. Eu na altura devia estar a dormir, devia ser isso!


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Dez 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo, ligeira brisa de SE e muito frio 3,5°C 
Hoje são esperadas máximas a rondar os 18°C 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (4 Dez 2018 às 08:08)

Bom dia. Céu limpo em Santa Cruz. Vento moderado de NE. 11.8°C.


----------



## criz0r (4 Dez 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

Nortada/Lestada gélida desde ontem á noite. A sensação térmica deve andar pelos 6°C ou até menos que isso por aqui.

10,4°C e algum nevoeiro ainda presente 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Dez 2018 às 12:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho eu também já fui à Serra do Risco, inclusive ao Píncaro e às Marmitas dos Gigantes, irmão da Margem Sul  Eu tinha imagens, mas como já foi há tanto tempo (6-7 anos), eu não sei se as tenho ainda.
> Vou ver se as encontro.





jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,
> Passei o dia por aí perto, de manhã a escolha foi a praia de Alpertuche e lapa de Santa Margarida.
> Ao final da manhã subimos a serra do Risco(dado que o nevoeiro tinha se dissipado), e visita às marmitas do gigante, foram 14 kms de um trilho circular.
> Duas notas: Fiquei impressionado com a quantidade de medronheiros, não tinha noção...e fiquei igualmente impressionado com as marcas na terra, provavelmente javalis.




Boas pessoal,

Já que ambos falaram das marmitas de gigante na serra do Risco, vou partilhar com vocês umas fotos que até já tinha partilhado aqui no fórum aquando da passagem em Março da depressão Félix, que apesar de ter passado com muito pouca intensidade em grande parte do país, aqui deixou o maior acumulado registado por mim em 24H , cerca de 50mm ( 49.3mm)  , tinha nesse dia um caudal violento, porque elas são mesmo isso! Uma zona de grandes caudais provenientes dos postos mais altos da serra , depois de grandes chuvadas! Depois disso fica apenas umas pequenas lagoas , e as suas crateras rochosas brutais   O medronheiro é rei e senhor cá do sítio @jonas_87 , tal como o javalis também já o começam a ser , e com enorme preocupação por estarem a por em risco a flora e fauna do parque!

Quanto ao estado do tempo,
Hoje a noite foi bem mais fria que as anteriores! Mínima de *6.4ºc*  , e com muito nevoeiro na zona baixas novamente! Ao menos toda esta humidade vai mantendo os solos bem húmidos à superfície enquanto o AA não nos larga da mão! Neste momento a nortada é fraca e o nevoeiro já dissipou! Sol e *16.6ºc* por Sesimbra.

Marmitas de Gigante (Serra do Risco) Março 2018


----------



## RStorm (4 Dez 2018 às 12:59)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã fria e com nevoeiro em altitude, que só se dissipou por volta do meio-dia.
Agora a tarde segue fresca com sol, nuvens altas e vento fraco de NE.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *10,1ºC *
Máxima: *16,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *7,5ºC *
T. Atual: *12,4ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: NE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2018 às 13:34)

Boa tarde, 
A manhã foi muito invernal, com muitas nuvens médias que taparam o sol. A mínima foi de 6,3°C na Charneca e 7,1°C em Corroios.
As nuvens dissiparam-se por volta das 12:00. A tarde agora segue com céu limpo e uma temperatura amena de 16,1°C. 

Algum dia hei-de colocar aqui no fórum algumas imagens sobre a floresta em frente à minha casa, está bastante viva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2018 às 15:25)

Hoje a manhã começou bem diferente das anteriores, pois não houve a presença de nevoeiro, mas sim do sol, que ainda continua a alegrar esta bela tarde de Dezembro.
Já fui "obrigado", a tirar uma camisola, ficando apenas com uma sweat-shirt.
19.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2018 às 17:37)

Boa tarde 
Parque de Santa Iria 
14,6°C
74%
Vento: 0,0 Km/h

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Dez 2018 às 19:02)

E este dia de Dezembro resume.se a uma manhã de Inverno, e a uma tarde primaveril  Máxima de* 19.8ºc* , e um final de tarde que só faltou as andorinhas  Agora já vai arrefecendo bem!* 11.9ºc .
*
Fica uma fotos* 
*



IMG_2952 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2956 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2955 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2948 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2018 às 19:19)

Boa noite,

Dia agradável 19.2° 
Não se esqueça de colocar seus sapatos perto da lareira amanhã à noite: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festa_de_São_Nicolau


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2018 às 19:33)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Raios partam o nevoeiro, é que não nos larga, este sol anda meio enganador, nem baixa a humidade dentro de casa nem um bocadinho, nem seca a roupa

Não quero exagerar, mas por aqui já deve durar há quase uma semana, logo confirmo... também com o rio já ali à mão de semear

Máxima de 15.3°C e mínima de 9.3°C, Ups vamos ver! O dia começou praticamente limpo, mas lá apareceu ele de novo

Já a descer bem com vento de leste, 12.5°C e 87% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2018 às 20:38)

Boa noite,

Aqui tenho os resultados para hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,4°C
Mín: 6,3°C 

Corroios
Máx: 18,1°C
Mín: 7,1°C

Parece que a chuva volta a dia 12 de dezembro, de acordo com as previsões do IPMA. 

Neste momento 10,2°C e formação de névoas.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2018 às 21:56)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Finalmente um dia mais quente desde sábado para secar a roupa, humidade dentro de casa acima dos 70% e 80% não dá com nada, como alguém já tinha referido e bem
> Máxima de 16.5ºC e minima actual de 10.8ºC, a lestada têm marcado presença, está mais ventoso que nos últimos dias.
> ...


 Igual por aqui... também desde sábado até há coisa de meia hora


----------



## jamestorm (4 Dez 2018 às 21:56)

por mais que tenha sido um dia bonito nao me deixa de preocupar pelas temperaturas anormalmente quentes para Dezembro. Mínimas hoje esteve nos 7ºC, mas máxima já perto dos 20.  Podemos chegar ja amanha aos 23ºC nesta zona. em 35 anos de idade não me lembro destes valor em Dezembro...


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2018 às 22:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E este dia de Dezembro resume.se a uma manhã de Inverno, e a uma tarde primaveril  Máxima de* 19.8ºc* , e um final de tarde que só faltou as andorinhas  Agora já vai arrefecendo bem!* 11.9ºc .
> *
> Fica uma fotos*
> *
> ...


O sítio é bonito, e com o castelo de Sesimbra a espreitar lá ao longe ainda fica mais  A última foto, mesmo sem castelo, é a mais bonita, no entanto


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Dez 2018 às 22:42)

Boa noite
Máxima de 20.0°C.
Agora já vai refrescando, 7.5°C


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2018 às 23:08)

Então, para ficarem com uma ideia, esta "saga" do nevoeiro já dura desde 27 Novembro, sem intervalo, curiosamente nesse dia obteve-se a humidade mais baixa 71%.
Houve dias em que a mesma nem baixou dos 90%  Não me lembro de nada parecido Apenas um dia com máxima superior a 16ºC (16.5ºC)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2018 às 23:25)

remember disse:


> Então, para ficarem com uma ideia, esta "saga" do nevoeiro já dura desde 27 Novembro, sem intervalo, curiosamente nesse dia obteve-se a humidade mais baixa 71%.
> Houve dias em que a mesma nem baixou dos 90%  Não me lembro de nada parecido Apenas um dia com máxima superior a 16ºC (16.5ºC)



Será correcto o que estás a dizer? Isso significa que desde 27/11 ainda não apareceu o Sol?


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2018 às 23:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Será correcto o que estás a dizer? Isso significa que desde 27/11 ainda não apareceu o Sol?



O nosso querido astro apareceu, mas sempre após as 12/13h de cada dia. Desde esse dia que ando com HR na casa dos 70% na sala e 80% no quarto.

O que queria salientar era o facto de dias seguidos com nevoeiro, neste caso noite/manhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2018 às 23:40)

remember disse:


> O nosso querido astro apareceu, mas sempre após as 12/13h de cada dia. Desde esse dia que ando com HR na casa dos 70% na sala e 80% no quarto.
> 
> O que queria salientar era o facto de dias seguidos com nevoeiro, neste caso noite/manhã.



Ah! É que lendo o post, parece que o nevoeiro não levantou desde dia 27/11 



StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> Parque de Santa Iria
> 14,6°C
> 74%
> ...



O mesmo pôr-do-Sol (e a mesma fumarada) visto de minha casa


----------



## remember (4 Dez 2018 às 23:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ah! É que lendo o post, parece que o nevoeiro não levantou desde dia 27/11
> 
> 
> 
> O mesmo pôr-do-Sol (e a mesma fumarada) visto de minha casa



Também não exageremos, mas houve dias em que o Sol nem brilhou. Não é muito usual, é acontecer tantos dias seguidos e com tanta dificuldade em desaparecer.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Dez 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de 4.2°C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2018 às 07:19)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia mais solarengo do que os últimos.
Hoje parece ser mais do mesmo. 9,5°C e nevoeiro.


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Dez 2018 às 07:52)

Bom dia, 
Hoje o amanhecer foi uma fotocópia do amanhecer de ontem mas hoje sem vento!
3,5°C e céu limpo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2018 às 08:01)

O nevoeiro está muito cerrado há 1 hora, tanto na Charneca como em Corroios, e já causou acidentes na malha urbana. A visibilidade deve ser de 15 a 20 metros. 
Alguém consegue encontrar imagens de satélite sobre este nevoeiro?
_____________
PS: Já choveu em Corroios, devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## Geopower (5 Dez 2018 às 08:20)

Em Santa Cruz céu muito nublado. Vento de leste. 10,9°C


----------



## remember (5 Dez 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Hoje e que está bonito, não se vê um palmo à frente

Nove manhãs com nevoeiro 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2018 às 09:04)

Manhã de nevoeiro cerradíssimo. A visibilidade é certamente igual ou inferior a 30m. O número de dias consecutivos com este fenómeno é surreal e já dura desde o último episódio de chuva.









Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Dez 2018 às 09:08)

criz0r disse:


> Manhã de nevoeiro cerradíssimo. A visibilidade é certamente igual ou inferior a 30m. O número de dias consecutivos com este fenómeno é surreal e já dura desde o último episódio de chuva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tal e qual por aqui...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (5 Dez 2018 às 09:36)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje e que está bonito, não se vê um palmo à frente
> 
> Nove manhãs com nevoeiro



Bom dia,
É normal termos vários dias de nevoeiro na Póvoa com este tempo anticiclónico inclusive dias e noites inteiras seguidas com nevoeiro (sem levantar durante o dia).
Aliás aquela triste situação da legionella há poucos anos ocorreu na  sequência de vários dias consecutivos de nevoeiro.

E com o nevoeiro temos temperaturas baixas. Pelas 7h30 estavam *5,9ºC* na Quinta da Piedade.


----------



## remember (5 Dez 2018 às 09:45)

Sim, lembro-me de nessa altura estarmos com tempo muito húmido, não sei se com dias idênticos ou se com dias chuvosos.

O que não é muito recorrente é tantos dias seguidos com manhãs a amanhecer com nevoeiro, como o @crizor disse e bem desde o último episódio de chuva. Já lá vão nove manhãs, segundo os meus registros.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (5 Dez 2018 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Mais um dia de noveiro e bastante humidade hoje entretanto levantou mais cedo

Sesimbra 12 graus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2018 às 11:15)

Boas, 
Temperatura algo elevada, cerca de 16 graus. 
De manhã cedo a caminho de Mafra, o termómetro carro registou 5 graus no Cheleiros(vale do Lizandro). A temperatura só não estava muito mais baixa devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Dez 2018 às 11:30)

Boas! Manhºa de enorme nevoeirada por Coimbra, a estação de Bencanta não parece ter descido dos 7ºC, mas na zona onde vivo tenho quase a certeza que a temperatura terá sido mais baixa, o nevoeiro entretanto acabou de se dissipar.


----------



## Tonton (5 Dez 2018 às 12:37)

Boas,
Por aqui, a esta altitude (cerca de 220m), não chegou o nevoeiro, mas via-se bem os mantos nos vales (hoje mais ligeiros) e denso no rio.
Está também menos húmido (na casa dos 60%) e o sol está terrível, parece mais de Setembro, que de Dezembro!
Para comprovar, pus um sensor desprotegido em pleno sol e chegou aos 33ºC!!


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2018 às 12:47)

Outra dimensão a margem sul  









Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (5 Dez 2018 às 12:52)

Tonton disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui, a esta altitude (cerca de 220m), não chegou o nevoeiro, mas via-se bem os mantos nos vales (hoje mais ligeiros) e denso no rio.
> Está também menos húmido (na casa dos 60%) e o sol está terrível, parece mais de Setembro, que de Dezembro!
> Para comprovar, pus um sensor desprotegido em pleno sol e chegou aos 33ºC!!



Circulação anti-ciclónica a 850 hPa, oriunda de África, até de latitudes bem baixas, ao nível de Cabo Verde!


----------



## RStorm (5 Dez 2018 às 13:14)

Bom dia

Manhã de nevoeiro para variar, mas desta vez foi bem mais intenso e prolongado, que acumulou *0,3 mm*. 
Agora o sol já brilha e a temperatura vai subindo aos poucos 

@remember concordo contigo, isto é que tem sido cá uma dose de nevoeiro, tem ocorrido todos estes últimos dias durante a madrugada e manhã, hoje então foi desde ontem ao inicio da noite. Graças a ele, ontem tive a máxima mais baixa de Dezembro, a contrastar com as temperaturas primaveris que tem ocorrido um pouco por toda a região 

Tenho-me esquecido de dizer, a mínima do dia 3 acabou por ser batida perto da meia-noite, passando a ser *9,6ºC*

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *7,5ºC *
Máxima: *14,5ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *6,4ºC *
T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: NE / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Dez 2018 às 13:26)

Boa tarde!
Uma imagem espetacular que representa como têm sido os últimos dias:
No entanto, apesar do nevoeiro, hoje até está mais calor. O sol queima bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2018 às 13:27)

Boa tarde, 
Manhã bastante triste, com nevoeiro até ao meio dia. Apesar de já não estar nevoeiro, ainda se nota alguma humidade.
A temperatura mínima foi de 8,4°C na Charneca e de 6,7°C em Corroios. 
Neste momento estão 14,8°C e céu limpo. De salientar que a temperatura aumentou em 40% na última hora, uma subida bastante grande.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2018 às 13:29)

@criz0r obrigado pela partilha das imagens, irmão almadense. É de facto impressionante o nevoeiro de hoje de manhã. 
Os mesmos agradecimentos para @Tiagolco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2018 às 13:58)

Hoje foi mais uma manhã, que começou com neveoiro algo denso, mas depressa se dissipou com ajuda do sol.
Agora a tarde segue amena, com 18.1ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Dez 2018 às 15:20)

João Pedro disse:


> O sítio é bonito, e com o castelo de Sesimbra a espreitar lá ao longe ainda fica mais  A última foto, mesmo sem castelo, é a mais bonita, no entanto




Obrigado João, é o Jardim em frente ao meu trabalho! Ou seja, era o que estava mais à "mão" para registar mais um belíssimo poente outonal 

-----------------------------------------------
Quanto ao tempo mais do mesmo,
Nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro! Eu confesso que até gosto bastante , e hoje até dissipou cedo! No entanto ainda deu para uma fotos  Pelo terceiro dia consecutivo a minha estação acumula 0.3mm , devido ao dito cujo! Ou seja , muita precipitação oculta tem recebido a  serra  A mínima foi de *6.3ºc *, e neste momento sigo com muito sol,* 55%* de *HR * e *18.5ºc* ! Amanhã provavelmente não será muito diferente .

As da praxe 




IMG_2963 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2962 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2961 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2967 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Tonton (5 Dez 2018 às 15:54)

Tonton disse:


> Circulação anti-ciclónica a 850 hPa, oriunda de África, até de latitudes bem baixas, ao nível de Cabo Verde!



Curiosamente, ao nível dos 500 hPa, há circulação que provém da zona tropical já a Sul de Cabo Verde!


----------



## remember (5 Dez 2018 às 17:58)

Boa tarde,

Máxima de 16.5°C, o nevoeiro e a humidade continuam a ser rei e rainha por estas bandas.

Na zona alta da Póvoa, já se viam neblinas de novo

Agora 14.8°C, 85% de HR e vento fraco/nulo de Leste.

Algumas fotos:















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2018 às 18:07)

As estradas em sítios sombrios ou em zona de vale, continuam muito molhadas durante todo o dia, aliás hoje a humidade era imensa, até parecia que tinha chovido durante a noite.
Fui agora dar uma volta, já depois de cair a noite, e fiquei delirado ao ver tantos morcegos em voos cruzados, no vale da minha horta, as boas práticas agrícolas são muito importantes, pois pelo que tenho observado a população de morcegos tem aumentado, o que era coisa que não se via á uns atrás.
13.2ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Dez 2018 às 18:54)

Boa tarde
Mínima de 4.1°C 
Máxima de 20.2°C
Sol o dia todo.
Agora já com 11.2°C


----------



## Toby (5 Dez 2018 às 20:21)

Boa noite,

5.9°C 19.1°C 0.0mm 7h 50mn 427W/m2 14.5 km/h 
2017: 
4.7°C 16.3°C 0.0mm 8h 10mn 439W/m2 32.2 km/h 
2016:
13.7°C 20.4°C 0.0mm 7h 40mn 457W/m2 32.2 km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2018 às 20:44)

Mais um dia de Outono anticiclónico, muita humidade, cirrus a pintar os céus. 

Máxima: *17,2ºC*
Mínima: *6,4ºC*

A caminhar para baixo das 9,5 horas solares, ângulo máximo do Sol a chegar aos 28º. Worldview da NASA já nem apanha grande parte dos países nórdicos, porque já nem há luz. Zoom em PT, com nevoeiro habitual no Tejo. Península de Setúbal, Sado e a zona entre Coimbra e S. da Estrela também com um manto:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2018 às 20:57)

Boa noite,
Já tenho os resultados de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,1ºC
Mín: 8,4ºC 
Prec: 0,1 mm (devido ao nevoeiro)
Número de horas com nevoeiro: 12 

Corroios
Máx: 19,3ºC 
Mín: 6,7ºC 
Número de horas com nevoeiro: 13

De salientar o aumento da temperatura entre as 12:00 e as 13:00 de 40%, uma das maiores subidas que já registei e a maior deste ano.

Agora, 12,2ºC e céu limpo. 
__________________________
Próxima semana podemos finalmente dizer adeus ao nosso amigo anticiclone (pelo menos é o que está previsto) e dizer olá à senhora chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2018 às 21:16)

Tonton disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui, a esta altitude (cerca de 220m), não chegou o nevoeiro, mas via-se bem os mantos nos vales (hoje mais ligeiros) e denso no rio.
> Está também menos húmido (na casa dos 60%) e o sol está terrível, parece mais de Setembro, que de Dezembro!
> Para comprovar, pus um sensor desprotegido em pleno sol e chegou aos 33ºC!!


É de um gajo ficar completamente tonton!  
Partilho da tua "dor"; hoje de manhã dei uma caminhada junto ao mar e quando chegamos ao carro marcava 18ºC, isto às 11 da manhã. Estava imenso calor, deu para suar e tudo...


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2018 às 21:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João, é o Jardim em frente ao meu trabalho! Ou seja, era o que estava mais à "mão" para registar mais um belíssimo poente outonal
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> Quanto ao tempo mais do mesmo,
> ...


Adoro ver o nevoeiro assim, a "cair" pelas encostas  Que vistas! Até vais trabalhar mais bem disposto depois destas visões paradisíacas 
E está explicado o motivo de teres tantas fotos no mesmo sítio  É um belo cenário para os poentes, de facto


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2018 às 21:59)

Boas,

13,0 graus

Hoje provavelmente vi algo que nunca tinha visto por cá, névoas concentradas em determinados terrenos, o mais espectacular foi num descampado perto do autódromo do Estoril(de Estoril pouco tem,a localização é Alcabideche).
Um efeito incrível, uma espécie de névoa suspensa com uma camada  bastante fina, infelizmente ia a conduzir e não deu para tirar foto.
Acumulado de 0,3 mm fruto da muita humidade.
Amanhã de manhã tenciono passar pelo Pisão, depois coloco cá o registo de temperatura naquele sitio peculiar. Treino de bike   junta se o útil ao agradável.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Dez 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite!
Mais calor hoje, mas a partir do momento que o sol se pôs veio uma aragem bem fresquinha.
Deixo duas fotos de hoje:
A primeira, tirada de manhã no parque da Quinta da Granja, Benfica (local de inversão) com uma fina camada de neblina:




À tarde, dei uma volta por Lisboa. Fica então uma foto do pôr do sol:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2018 às 07:05)

Bom dia, ou será boa noite? 
Hoje está mais frio. 
7,5°C. 
A mínima foi de 6,1°C, a mais baixa desde fevereiro.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Dez 2018 às 07:18)

Bom dia
Mínima de 4.3°C
Agora 4.6°C e algum nevoeiro, mas nada de máis!!


----------



## Geopower (6 Dez 2018 às 07:51)

Bom dia. 9.8°C em Santa Cruz. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## remember (6 Dez 2018 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

Manhã com muita humidade, mas finalmente sem nevoeiro.

Já aquece bem com 14.5°C, 84% de HR e vento fraco de NE, mínima de 9.5°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2018 às 10:28)

Boas,

Saí de casa com 13 graus e com lestada.
No Pisão estavam 8 graus.
No outro dia estava a queixar me dos 4,5 graus registados por lá...por ser pouco frio, então o que dizer de hoje. Frio onde andas? Na volta acaba o mês sem uma única geada neste sitio no presente outono/Inverno.











Neste momento sigo já com 16,7 graus.


----------



## RStorm (6 Dez 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia

O dia de hoje segue com um panorama diferente dos anteriores: amanheceu sem nevoeiro e a temperatura está bastante elevada neste momento. A lestada é a responsável 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *6,4ºC *
Máxima: *16,8ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *(nevoeiro) 

Mínima de hoje: *7,2ºC *
T. Atual: *15,4ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: E / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2018 às 11:26)

Aqui por Alenquer a mínima foi de 7ºC. Ainda sem geada por aqui, normalmente ja temos vários episódios de geada por esta altura, é uma zona muito atreita a gelo e geadas .  
O dia acordou com muito nevoeiro, mas agora a aquecer bem já...vamos ver qual será a máxima para hoje, promete.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2018 às 13:41)

Boa tarde, 
A manhã foi muito fria, mas apenas com nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas, este que rapidamente se dissipou devido à brisa existente. 
A mínima foi a mais baixa desde fevereiro: 6,1°C na Charneca e 4,8°C em Corroios. 

Agora estão 13,9°C, mas parece mais, devido ao IUV maior que a média. O grau de hoje é de 3 na Península de Setúbal e na costa a sul de Oeiras.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2018 às 13:49)

Por aqui a manhã começou com nevoeiro denso, embora só presente em vales mais encaixados, o que de certa maneira pode ser considerado um neveoiro bonito, pois a vista para zonas mais altas era bastante boa.
É verdade a geada está "teimosa", em aparecer, e o resultado disso, é que ainda aqui tenho nogueiras completamente verdejantes, em que ainda não lhes caiu uma folha, e nas restantes árvores de folha caduca, o cenário é o mesmo.












Aqui é uns dos maiores vales, aqui da minha localidade, em que é visível, a torre da igreja lá no alto, e o sol já lá estava presente, isto ás 9 horas.


----------



## remember (6 Dez 2018 às 13:54)

Bem, é o tudo ou nada...

Que diferença para os últimos dias, 21.4°C, finalmente abaixo dos 70% de HR (68%) e vento fraco/nulo lá fora, quando sopra ora é de NO ou de NE.

Aproveitar para deixar entrar este ar

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2018 às 14:15)

Boa tarde 
Azul pleno, sem vento, sol forte.

Entre 19,0 e 19,9°C , em subida ainda.
67%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2018 às 14:26)

estou em S. Martinho do Porto agora, ainda cheguei com sol, de repente formou/se um nevoeiro denso...incrível está tudo a ficar tapado nesta zona.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2018 às 14:30)

Alguma lentidão no avançar da queda da folha:











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 14:53)




----------



## criz0r (6 Dez 2018 às 16:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @criz0r obrigado pela partilha das imagens, irmão almadense. É de facto impressionante o nevoeiro de hoje de manhã.
> Os mesmos agradecimentos para @Tiagolco.



De nada caro vizinho  é sempre uma mais valia, existirem observações de partes do Concelho bem distintas. Um abraço!.



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Saí de casa com 13 graus e com lestada.
> No Pisão estavam 8 graus.
> ...



Como eu te compreendo.. aqui o congelador da Cova da Piedade, ainda nem uma geada teve esta temporada.

Dia Primaveril com uma máxima de *19,5ºC* até ao momento.


----------



## Geopower (6 Dez 2018 às 16:41)

Tarde primaveril no Saldanha, Lisboa. Céu limpo e vento fraco. À pouco o  termómetro marcava 19ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Dez 2018 às 16:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Adoro ver o nevoeiro assim, a "cair" pelas encostas  Que vistas! Até vais trabalhar mais bem disposto depois destas visões paradisíacas
> E está explicado o motivo de teres tantas fotos no mesmo sítio É um belo cenário para os poentes, de facto



Completamente , a densidade do nevoeiro ontem a descer as encostas era brutal! Infelizmente as fotos não saíram grande coisa! Da próxima vez sai melhor   Mas chego sem dúvida muito bem disposto ao trabalho com toda toda esta beleza em redor 
---------------------------------------------
Hoje nada de nevoeiro, e o sol vai brilhando desde bem cedo , e com bastante calor da parte da tarde para a altura do ano! Máxima de *21.4ºc*  Neste momento sigo ainda com* 20ºc* e , vento nulo de* NNE*, e apenas *58% *de *HR! *Coisa esquisita esta de ir a festa de natal da minha filha,e mais parecer estar na Primavera .


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2018 às 17:15)

Crepúsculo anticiclonico típico 
17°C !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## marcoguarda (6 Dez 2018 às 17:16)

Nevoeiro bem cedo hoje aqui pelo litoral do centro. Por volta das 16h começou a ficar nevoeiro e parece já de noite.
Faz lembrar aqueles dias de verão que a 1km da costa está céu limpo e ao pé da praia nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2018 às 18:51)

Máxima alta: *18,8ºC*
Mínima: *8,2ºC
*
Céu limpo, vento ténue, muitas árvores ainda lentas na queda da folha, de facto. Algumas com um espetro vermelho a verde de cima a baixo, interessante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 19:46)

Boa noite a todos! Está aqui um nevoeiro cerrado que impressiona! O chão está todo molhado e muito húmido... depois de um dia de céu limpo e com calor isto mete impressão...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2018 às 20:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Está aqui um nevoeiro cerrado que impressiona! O chão está todo molhado e muito húmido... depois de um dia de céu limpo e com calor isto mete impressão...



Por aqui ainda não está nevoeiro, mas também hoje constatei o mesmo do que tu, mesmo com sol, e uma temperatura amena, encontrei vários locais, onde o alcatrão ou estradas em cimento, completamente molhados, e até escorriam fitas de água, são locais onde não bate o sol em todo o dia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Dez 2018 às 20:17)

Boa noite,
Aqui tenho os resultados de hoje. Hoje foi um dia muito quente e muito frio.

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,4°C
Mín: 6,1°C

Corroios
Máx: 19,0°C (entre as 15:27 e as 15:28)
Mín: 4,8°C 
Número de horas com nevoeiro: 1,5 

Além disso, o sol esteve muito forte . O IUV aqui deve ter sido 3.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 21:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui ainda não está nevoeiro, mas também hoje constatei o mesmo do que tu, mesmo com sol, e uma temperatura amena, encontrei vários locais, onde o alcatrão ou estradas em cimento, completamente molhados, e até escorriam fitas de água, são locais onde não bate o sol em todo o dia.


Aqui está mesmo morrinha. Tive de sair e está muito difícil a condução... está tudo molhado, morrinha e nevoeiro cerrado... condução terrível!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2018 às 23:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente , a densidade do nevoeiro ontem a descer as encostas era brutal! Infelizmente as fotos não saíram grande coisa! Da próxima vez sai melhor   Mas chego sem dúvida muito bem disposto ao trabalho com toda toda esta beleza em redor
> ---------------------------------------------
> Hoje nada de nevoeiro, e o sol vai brilhando desde bem cedo , e com bastante calor da parte da tarde para a altura do ano! Máxima de *21.4ºc*  Neste momento sigo ainda com* 20ºc* e , vento nulo de* NNE*, e apenas *58% *de *HR! *Coisa esquisita esta de ir a festa de natal da minha filha,e mais parecer estar na Primavera .


Eu gosto delas assim  Não é fácil fotografar em contraluz


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia de grande amplitude térmica. (no mesmo dia)

Hoje estão 8°C e parece que há nevoeiro.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Dez 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de 11.7°C.
Rajada de 20.2km á menos de 10 min.
Não há nevoeiro e engorda seja ainda escuro lá fora noto algo nublado.


----------



## Geopower (7 Dez 2018 às 07:26)

Dia começa  com Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de norte.
12.9°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2018 às 07:32)

Ceu encoberto, nevoeiro em altitude para variar.

12,5°C

Edit: No alto dos Moinhos da Funcheira (Amadora) não se vê nada a +-30 metros


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2018 às 08:00)

Nevoeiro cerrado neste momento. Já acumulou 0,1 mm na Charneca.


----------



## Geopower (7 Dez 2018 às 08:09)

Chuvisco na A8 entre Torres Vedras e a saida para Mafra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Dez 2018 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

Hoje sim sente.te bem na rua que estamos em Dezembro Nevoeiro cerrado para para não variar, mas ao contrário dos últimos dias com muita dificuldade em dissipar, e por consequência temperatura com muita dificuldade em subir! Neste momento *12.2ºc*, mas que o vento moderado de *NW*, faz com que o desconforto térmico seja bem maior!  *92% *de *HR! *Já é o quinto dia desde o princípio do mês que acumulo precipitação na estação devido aos intensos nevoeiros!


----------



## Manuel Amador (7 Dez 2018 às 12:28)

Boa tarde

A reportar algures do Concelho de Alenquer. 15 graus e sinceramente ambiente mais Outunal que propriamente de Inverno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (7 Dez 2018 às 13:16)

Bom dia

O dia segue com céu nublado e algumas abertas de sol.
Ontem foi um dia bastante quente para Dezembro, uma autêntica tarde primaveril 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *7,2ºC *
Máxima: *19,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *8,1ºC*
T. Atual:* 15,6ºC* 
HR: 73% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2018 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,

Hoje de manhã foi um dia com muito nevoeiro na Aroeira, mas (curiosamente) no centro da Charneca e em Corroios não estava nevoeiro. Penso que este se tenha formado perto da lagoa de Albufeira, podem-me confirmar isso? 
O dia segue com céu pouco a muito nublado e temperatura atual de 17,2°C em Corroios. A mínima foi mais alta hoje: 7,1°C na Charneca e 7,6°C em Corroios.

PS: Já me ia esquecendo, hoje acumulou 0,3 mm na minha estação da Charneca, devido ao nevoeiro. O mês segue com 0,4 mm. Nada mau, já que pensava que não iria cair nenhuma precipitação até pelo menos 10 de dezembro.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2018 às 14:49)

Boa tarde 

A nebulosidade de estratocumulus, bastante tabular (camada fina) dissipando-se agora, ceu a 2/8, movimento lento de NW. Alguns cirrus esparsos quase imóveis. 

16,1°C
71%

Vento fraco intercalado com momentos de calma. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2018 às 17:44)

Hoje a manhã começou igual a tantas outras, ou seja com neveoiro denso, mas depressa se disspou, com a chegada do sol.
A tarde foi bem amena, com a temperatura a rondar os 20ºC.
Sigo agora com 14.9ºC.


----------



## RStorm (7 Dez 2018 às 18:56)

Boa Tarde

O dia de hoje já foi bem mais fresco e o céu permaneceu sempre nublado, temporariamente com algumas abertas.
O vento continua a soprar fraco a moderado de NW.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *8,1ºC *
Máxima: *16,3ºC *

T. Atual: *14,2ºC *
HR: 72%
Vento: NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2018 às 20:19)

Boa noite,

10h00 11.6 °C 72  0 mm/1h 95% 11.1 °C 2 km/h (8 km/h) 1031.5hPa
13h00 14.6 °C *1* 243  0 mm/1h 87% 12.2 °C 5 km/h (14.5 km/h) 1030.2hPa
16h00 14.9 °C 49  0 mm/1h 81% 11.7 °C 6 km/h (16.1 km/h) 1030.2hPa
19h00 13.1 °C 0 mm/1h 91% 11.7 °C 0 km/h (0 km/h) 1031.1hPa


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2018 às 21:12)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui está a chuviscar... não estava à espera que a chuva chegasse a sul de Leiria.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2018 às 21:48)

Boa noite, 

Hoje foi um dia de nuvens baixas (nevoeiro) a médias durante a manhã, sendo que as baixas se dissiparam por volta das 9:40. 
Os dados que tenho são os seguintes:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,9°C 
Mín: 7,1°C 
Número de horas com nevoeiro: 8
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro) 

Corroios
Máx: 17,4°C 
Mín: 7,6°C 
Número de horas com nevoeiro: 0 

Neste momento 11,5°C e céu nublado, além de na última hora o vento ter aumentado 12 km/h.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Dez 2018 às 22:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Por aqui está a chuviscar... não estava à espera que a chuva chegasse a sul de Leiria.


Por aquí também chuviscou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2018 às 22:31)

WHORTAS disse:


> Por aquí também chuviscou.


Aqui ainda não parou a morrinha... está também nevoeiro muito denso... as caleiras correm bem!


----------



## remember (7 Dez 2018 às 23:13)

Boa noite,

Dia mais fresco hoje, 16.8°C de máxima e 9.8°C de mínima. 

Por estranho que pareça, 14.5°C actuais com vento fraco de leste, está no sobe e desce.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Dez 2018 às 07:17)

Bom dia
Minima de 7.0°C
Agora 7.4°C e nevoeiro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia mais ameno, com nevoeiro/nuvens médias no início do dia e céu nublado ao fim do dia. 
A rajada máxima de ontem rondou os 20 km/h (às 23:35), não estava à espera disso. 
Devido ao vento, não se registou nevoeiro nem em Corroios nem na Charneca. 
A mínima também não baixou muito: 9,5°C na Charneca e 9,2°C em Corroios. 
Agora estão 13°C e céu limpíssimo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2018 às 14:47)

Hoje a manhã começou diferente das anteriores, pois não houve a presença de nevoeiro,
De resto, esta tarde segue com céu pouco nublado, sol, e uma temperatura amena de 17.1ºC.


----------



## Geopower (8 Dez 2018 às 17:45)

Dia de céu pouco nublado na costa oeste. 
Amplitude térmica muito baixa:
Extremos do dia:
Min: 14,7°C
Max:15,9°C

Neste momento15°C. Vento moderado de NW.
Vista para SW:


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2018 às 17:57)

Boas! Mais um dia igual aos anteriores, o tempo tem estado bastante ameno pela Figueira e por Coimbra, embora alguns momentos de nevoeiro façam com que a sensação térmica até seja razoavelmente baixa.


----------



## RStorm (8 Dez 2018 às 18:15)

Boa Tarde

Dezembro, dezembrão, manhãs de inverno, tardes de verão 
Destaque para a nebulosidade alta que permaneceu durante todo o dia e que fez com que a temperatura não baixasse tanto durante a madrugada.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *10,3ºC *
Máxima: *17,0ºC *

T. Atual: *13,6ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2018 às 18:44)

Boa noite, 

O dia de hoje foi acompanhado de céu limpo. Os dados de hoje são os seguintes: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,4°C 
Mín: 9,5°C 

Corroios 
Máx: 17,1°C 
Mín: 9,2°C 

Neste momento estão 13°C.


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Dez 2018 às 07:35)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de 4.0°C
Nevoeiro fraco junto a canais de água /ribeiras


----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2018 às 09:18)

Bom dia,

Mini noite 7.6° 
Agora: 11.3° 88% vento N/NE

Bom domingo à todos


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2018 às 09:56)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com nevoeiro apenas sobre os vales mais encaixados, pois de resto, é o sol que já vai aquecendo o decorrer deste domingo.
11.9ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2018 às 10:14)

Bom dia, 
Domingo exatamente a mesma coisa que sábado, com céu muito limpo. 
A temperatura mínima, essa foi um pouco mais baixa , de 6,6°C na Charneca e 7,8°C em Corroios. 

Ontem fizemos um bonito passeio a Tróia, oxalá que tivesse tirado fotografias fotografias para colocar aqui. 
PS: Tróia fica na região Litoral Centro meteopt?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2018 às 17:04)

Já que ninguém diz mais nada esta tarde, digo eu!
Esta tarde tem seguido com vento moderado e sol. Neste momento estão 13ºC.

Os dados de hoje são os seguintes:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,2ºC
Mín: 6,6ºC

Ainda não tenho a máxima de Corroios, mas tenho boas imagens das belas florestas de pinho aqui da Charneca. Estas florestas foram plantadas no século XIX, porém foram muito destruídas nos últimos anos devido às urbanizações. 
A minha casa está mesmo em frente a um espaço definido na Câmara Municipal de Almada como florestal. É uma floresta que neste momento está muito viva. Ouvem-se os cantos das aves e está bastante verde, devido à de novembro.
Aqui estão as imagens que tirei às 16:48:





















Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotografias, foram tiradas com telemóvel.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2018 às 18:37)

Este inicio de noite, segue sem frio, tenho a lareira acesa a "meio-gás", mas é apenas para uma temperatura ambiente.
A lua segue em fase de crescimento, mas está neste momento pouco nítida.
15.8ºC.


----------



## Tonton (9 Dez 2018 às 21:18)

Tenho 16ºC lá fora agora...
Bem digo que mais parece Setembro... 
À hora de almoço, no temómetro do carro, em andamento, apanhei 22ºC pela zona do Lourel e, logo a seguir, 21,5ºC por Porto Salvo!!!
De resto, andou sempre acima dos 19ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Dez 2018 às 22:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> PS: Tróia fica na região Litoral Centro meteopt?


Não, fica na região sul. Vê o mapa na primeira página


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2018 às 22:36)

Boas,

18,0 graus de maxima
7,2 graus de minima

Fotos de hoje ali no limite Lisboa/Leiria concelhos de Lourinhã e Bombarral.
Recantos interessantes a descobrir.

Miradouro do Picoto da Columbeira-cota 160 mts



Cascata do Rio Galvão 




Vale do Rio Galvão


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2018 às 22:36)

Mais um dia primaveril pela Figueira, agora já por Coimbra espero igual, já estou farto deste tempo "quente", preferia mil vezes o que se passou no Dezembro do ano passado...


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Dez 2018 às 22:47)

Dia de sol com máxima de 19.3°C


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Dez 2018 às 22:59)

Passeio de hoje de manhã pelo rio Lis
Agora algum nevoeiro e 12.3°C


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2018 às 00:20)

@jonas_87 Belas fotos!
@WHORTAS Belas fotos, essa zona de Leiria junto ao rio é muito interessante, é como ter o campo na meio da cidade e está relativamente bem cuidada também. 

Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado neste momento, com 9ºC .


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2018 às 06:30)

Bom dia,

Mini 3h00 6.9°c, agora 13.3° 
A pressão cai devagar desde ontem 22h 1029.1  1026.2

Excelente dia à todos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2018 às 07:09)

Boa noite de madrugada, 
Ontem foi um dia de muito sol e algum vento.
A máxima em Corroios ontem foi de 17,7°C. 

Agora, 11°C e céu limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Dez 2018 às 07:12)

Bom dia
Minima e actual de 6.8°C


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2018 às 08:16)

Bom dia a todos,

Fim de semana com dias idênticos e amenos.

Extremos:

Sábado 8/12

Máxima:20°C
Mínima:10.9°C

Domingo 9/12

Máxima:19.5°C
Mínima:7.9°C

O sábado notou-se que estava mais quente e um pouco mais limpo, o domingo já com uma aragem de norte mais fresquinha e mais nuvens ao fim do dia, mas não ficou muito atrás do sábado, como se pode ver pelos extremos.

Hoje, acordei com 14.1°C, pensei logo que se passava algo com a máquina lol mas depois olhei para a humidade 74%

Pensei logo depois, lestada de certeza, verifiquei outra estações da zona e reparei na mínima atingida durante a madrugada, aqui às 00:44 (10.6°C).

Após esta hora sempre a subir, 14.6°C actuais, com vento fraco de NNE 4km/h e 73% de HR, dia para aquecer de certeza

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (10 Dez 2018 às 13:24)

Boa tarde

Em Lisboa, mais fresco e nuvens altas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2018 às 13:25)

Boa tarde. 
Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. A mínima foi de 7,3°C na Charneca e de 8,1°C em Corroios. 
O vento está mais forte que nos últimos dias, deve rondar os 30 km/h.


----------



## RStorm (10 Dez 2018 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia primaveril com sol, nuvens altas e lestada  Ainda bem que o padrão vai mudar esta semana 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *8,0ºC *
Máxima: *18,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *9,4ºC *
T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: E / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2018 às 15:37)

Boa tarde 
Ameno, aqui na Póvoa,  sol agradável apesar das nuvens altas.
18,1°C
65%
Leste < 11Km/h
Dois "sundogs":











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2018 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,

O vento acalmou após a hora do almoço, continua a soprar de NNE e NE, mas já com menos intensidade, permitindo a subida da temperatura.

Agora, 19.3° C com 65% de HR e vento fraco de NNE 3 km/h.

@StormRic como costumas partilhar várias fotos do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia, aqui um link bem interessante para saberes as condições meteorológicas  por lá.

http://meteo.apsia.pt 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2018 às 17:17)

Santa Iria 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2018 às 17:37)

Virgas











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2018 às 17:44)

Hoje foi mais um excelente dia de "primavera", ai perdão de Outono, pois o sol marcou sempre presença de o seu nascer até ao poente, o nevoeiro decidiu hoje tirar uma folga.
Houve até direito a um magnífico poente em tons de rosa.
Foi um dia bastante produtivo, em termos de trabalho, á que aproveitar, pois a chuva está para regressar, desde plantar diversas árvores, até á "alimentação" do solo, com estilha, e palha.


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2018 às 19:15)

Boas, 

17°C, 71% de HR e vento fraco de NNE, agora com mais intensidade do que no último post.

Fotos tiradas durante o treino, parque urbano da Póvoa de Santa de Iria.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2018 às 21:52)

Boa noite, 
Dia de céu nublado com abertas e algum vento moderado. 

Dados de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica:
Máx: 17,9°C 
Mín: 7,3°C 

Corroios: 
Máx: 18,2°C 
Mín: 8,1°C
Rajada máxima estimada: 30 km/h

Agora estão 11°C e céu limpíssimo e sem vento.
___________________
O modelo ECMWF já cortou alguma precipitação para o Litoral Centro, mas ainda faltam alguns dias e a esperança é que a previsão de chuva forte se torne mais evidente e que mais chuva seja prevista. Quanto mais cedo, mais tempo temos para recuperar da primeira quinzena seca de dezembro.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2018 às 22:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 18,0 graus de maxima
> 7,2 graus de minima
> ...


Levaste a caixa com esperança de ainda apanhar umas pêras? 
Está belíssima a última


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2018 às 22:42)

WHORTAS disse:


> Passeio de hoje de manhã pelo rio Lis
> Agora algum nevoeiro e 12.3°C


Espetaculares! As duas com a garça estão magníficas  Corre bem o Liz por estes dias, está na hora de fazer a minha segunda tentativa de ver a nascente com água...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Dez 2018 às 22:45)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> Ameno, aqui na Póvoa,  sol agradável apesar das nuvens altas.
> 18,1°C
> 65%
> ...


A "cachorrada" também saiu da casota hoje por estes lados ao final do dia, mas eram maiores que os da Póvoa


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2018 às 22:58)

máxima por aqui foi de 21ªC,acredito que tenha subido mais noutros locais perto, porque realmente esteve anormalmente quente para Dezembro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Dez 2018 às 23:06)

WHORTAS disse:


> Passeio de hoje de manhã pelo rio Lis
> Agora algum nevoeiro e 12.3°C


Registos fantásticos amigo Whortas  Obrigado pela partilha  

Quanto ao tempo, a Primavera vai reinando por aqui! E hoje não foi exceção, com céu azul, pintado com bonitos cirrus e uma máxima de 19.1°c! A mínima essa foi de 9°c , o  vento fraco , e predominante de NO.

Tatual: 12.6°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2018 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

andam a dar-lhe forte nas fotos obrigado a todos pela partilha.
Dia bastante agradável, com algum vento mais fresco da parte da manhã.
Máxima de 19.3ºC e mínima de 10.6ºC.

Agora sigo com 14.2ºC, 74% de HR e vento fraco de NE, pressão já em queda, depois de ter alcançado os 1030 hPa durante o fim de semana.


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Dez 2018 às 03:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Registos fantásticos amigo Whortas  Obrigado pela partilha
> 
> Quanto ao tempo, a Primavera vai reinando por aqui! E hoje não foi exceção, com céu azul, pintado com bonitos cirrus e uma máxima de 19.1°c! A mínima essa foi de 9°c , o  vento fraco , e predominante de NO.
> 
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> Espetaculares! As duas com a garça estão magníficas  Corre bem o Liz por estes dias, está na hora de fazer a minha segunda tentativa de ver a nascente com água...


Obrigado pelos comentários...
Noite segue com 8.0°C


----------



## Geopower (11 Dez 2018 às 08:21)

Bom dia. 12.1°C. Vento fraco. Céu nublado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2018 às 10:37)

Bom dia a todos. Tempo fechado, escuro e bem fresco... tempo bem desagradável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2018 às 12:24)

Por aqui chuvisca fraco, mas o chão está todo molhado...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2018 às 13:57)

Hoje o dia está ser completamente diferente de ontem, pois a tarde segue com céu muito nublado e tempo fresco.
15ºC.


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2018 às 14:08)

Bom dia

1º ano de casa 

Céu encoberto, temperatura fresca e vento fraco de NW. 
Finalmente, tempo mais adequado ao calendário 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *9,4ºC *
Máxima: *17,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *8,2ºC *
T. Atual: *14,3ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## remember (11 Dez 2018 às 18:16)

Boa tarde,

Dia meio sombrio o de hoje, nuvens praticamente durante todo o dia e neblinas.

Mínima de 10.1° C e máxima de 14.7° C.

Agora, 13.4° C, 86% de HR e vento fraco de Leste, fotos durante e no fim do treino.















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Dez 2018 às 20:58)

Bom dia,
Hoje foi um dia bastante variado, não estava à espera!
O dia começou com céu nublado. Ainda pingou, mas não acumulou nada. 
O sol praticamente não apareceu durante o dia e, logo após o pôr-do-sol começou o nevoeiro.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 8,3°C
Prec: 0 mm

Corroios:
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 8,5°C

Agora, 9,5°C e nevoeiro. 
____________________
Nas próximas duas semanas parece que vem mesmo uma descarga das grandes para o Norte e Centro. Acumulados superiores a 300 mm.
Vamos ver como evolui a previsão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2018 às 21:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Hoje foi um dia bastante variado, não estava à espera!
> O dia começou com céu nublado. Ainda pingou, mas não acumulou nada.
> O sol praticamente não apareceu durante o dia e, logo após o pôr-do-sol começou o nevoeiro.
> ...



Se essa previsão se manter, isto tendo em conta que ainda faltam uns 10 dias, seria mesmo uma verdadeira rega, e que possivelmente já iria causar inundações nas lezírias do Tejo, pois apesar deste últimos dias de sol, os solos pouca humidade perderam, e se pelas minhas contas assim por alto, bastam mais uns 50 a 100 mm para já os ribeiros chegarem á força máxima, pois alguns deles já vão correndo.
As nascentes dos rios por aqui também já bem reabastecidas.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2018 às 21:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Levaste a caixa com esperança de ainda apanhar umas pêras?
> Está belíssima a última



Obrigado João, por acaso é uma zona interessante, vale do Rio Galvão em Reguengo Grande, Lourinhã.
Por acaso uma pena as pereiras não estarem carregadas. 
Ainda deu para provar umas laranjas e diospiros, no terreno baldio ali perto.
Vi também 2 nogueiras e 3 castanheiros. 







fallout new vegas deathclaw gauntlet

-----

11,2 graus

Dias amenos e sem grande história.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2018 às 23:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado João, por acaso é uma zona interessante, vale do Rio Galvão em Reguengo Grande, Lourinhã.
> Por acaso uma pena as pereiras não estarem carregadas.
> Ainda deu para provar umas laranjas e diospiros, no terreno baldio ali perto.
> Vi também 2 nogueiras e 3 castanheiros.
> ...


É normal, têm ar de ter dono e por isso já as apanharam todas  Bem bonito o vale


----------



## remember (11 Dez 2018 às 23:59)

Bem, parece que a chuvinha está de volta amanha, mais para o fim do dia!

Agora, 11.1º C, 91% de HR e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2018 às 00:01)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo um sobe e desce na temperatura, 11.9°c e 96%HR. 
Os extremos do dia foram os seguintes.
Tmax. 15.4°c
Tmin. 10.6°c
HR. 97/83

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (12 Dez 2018 às 07:28)

Bom dia. 12.6. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2018 às 07:35)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia bastante dinâmico.
Hoje estão 12°C e céu nublado. Parece que vem aí a .


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Dez 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia
11.2°C e céu nublado
Algum nevoeiro..


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2018 às 09:05)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 10.7°c pelas 4:50.
Sigo agora com 13.1°c e 96%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2018 às 12:48)

Hora de almoço.
16.8°c e 79%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (12 Dez 2018 às 13:14)

Bom dia

Madrugada fresca e com nevoeiro até ao inicio da manhã.
Agora sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco de Sul e temperatura bem amena. Está mesmo com carinha de chuva  Venha ela 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *8,2ºC *
Máxima: *14,9ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *7,2ºC *
T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: S / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2018 às 13:20)

Este dia começou com céu nublado e tempo fresco e assim continua, é a dar as boas vindas á chuva que aí virá.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2018 às 13:24)

Boa tarde,
Continua céu nublado com algumas abertas. No entanto, a norte estão nuvens bastante pretas. O sol acabou de aparecer, mas parece que vai ser de pouca dura. 
Neste momento 14,9°C e humidade relativa muito elevada. 
____________
A previsão de acumulados de precipitação parece que melhorou. Mesmo assim, 100 mm no Médio Tejo é obra! E por aqui acumulados de 40 a 50 mm em apenas um ou dois eventos de precipitação.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2018 às 16:16)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Chuvinha à "vista" finalmente!  O dia segue nublado, ameno e mesmo com "ar" de quem quer chover qualquer coisa  Estão *14.9ºc *, e o vento vai soprando moderado de* SSE*.
Pressão atmosférica vai descendo lentamente *1010 hPa*.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2018 às 16:36)

Boa tarde 
Encoberto, nimbostratus, cairam uns pingos de chuvisco.
Sul, até 22 Km/h
77%
15,1°C

Vistas SE e SW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2018 às 16:39)

Boa tarde a todos. Parece que por Aveiras já chove...


----------



## srr (12 Dez 2018 às 17:27)

Abrantes ;

Ai vem ela, começam a cair uns pingos dispersos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2018 às 18:06)

E depois de uma tarde com céu muito nublado, pois ás 15 horas já parecia que era noite, ainda começou a cair uns chuviscos, já depois das 17 horas.
O radar já mostra a precipitação a aproximar-se.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Dez 2018 às 18:38)

Já chove bem. Começou às 18h30.

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2018 às 19:05)

Já cai uns aguaceiros fracos, já dá para lavar o carro, pois já está cheio de pó.


----------



## Geopower (12 Dez 2018 às 19:55)

Chuva fraca a moderada entre Torres Vedras e Santa Cruz.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2018 às 19:57)

chove moderado


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2018 às 20:12)

chove moderado aqui por  Alenquer, ja choveu bem à tarde...sensação térmica algo abafada!


----------



## srr (12 Dez 2018 às 21:30)

Abrantes - Não passa de pingas, não acumula.

E vendo o radar, não se espera nada de especial nos resto da frente


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2018 às 22:45)

Frente a passar neste momento aqui pela Charneca. Chove fraco mas persistente desde as 21:15.
Este evento rendeu até agora 1,8 mm.
A frente está a meio, portanto mais chuva está a caminho.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,4°C
Mín: 10,1°C
Prec: 1,9 mm 

Corroios
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 9,8°C

PS: Parece que a parte pior já passou. Mas que porcaria de evento!
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2018 às 23:28)

Agora sim está a chover! 
12,7°C.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Dez 2018 às 23:36)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por cá sigo com 16.1°c e 95%HR. 
Os extremos do dia foram os seguintes. 

Tmin. 10.7°c
Tmax. 17.6°c
HR. 75/97
Precip. 0.2 mm


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Dez 2018 às 23:39)

Boa noite,

Minima de 10º C e máxima de 17.7º C, até por volta da hora do almoço ainda houve espaço para algumas abertas.
Até agora acumulado de 0.5 mm se vier algo de jeito, apenas de madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2018 às 00:22)

moderado de novo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2018 às 00:27)

Chuva e vento a aumentarem de intensidade nos últimos instantes.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2018 às 00:28)

chuva também aumentou a intensidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2018 às 00:39)

Frente fria a passar bem, já não se sentia ventos destes há 13 dias. *3 mm.
*
Energia eólica pode finalmente voltar a normalidade depois de tanto AA.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2018 às 00:39)

chove bem aqui por Alenquer, deixa cair!!


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2018 às 04:25)

Que ventania doida, acordei com o vento, o vento está muito forte, não esperava isto, até pensava que era alguma rajada mais forte de um aguaceiro mas não, é ventania constante


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2018 às 06:49)

Bom dia
Acordei com o barulho... Vento muito forte e aguaceiro fortíssimo! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2018 às 07:12)

Boa noite de madrugada,
A noite foi recheada de chuva forte e muita chuva.

O acumulado vai nos 12 mm. Agora estão 9°C e chuva fraca.


----------



## Geopower (13 Dez 2018 às 07:12)

Bom dia. À pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado.  Céu nublado com abertas. Vento forte de NW com rajadas.
Mar com ondas de 3  a 4 metros.
Edit: novo aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2018 às 07:31)

Boas 
8 mm
Bela rega. 

A estação de Almoinhas Velhas, Malveira da Serra acumulou 14 mm, curioso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2018 às 07:58)

O céu limpou à pouco.
12,2 mm. 
Bem bom para um evento.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2018 às 08:11)

Bom dia. Noite de aguaceiros a estrear o novo penico, com 7.6mm acumulados.
Agora está a querer limpar e estão 11°C, mínima do dia.


----------



## srr (13 Dez 2018 às 08:24)

Abrantes;

Já passou - deixou 5 mm. (pouco)

Agora    brilha o sol com 9º temp.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 09:27)

Bom dia a todos! Choveu bem de noite e agora de manhã têm caído alguns aguaceiros moderados...

Edit: Aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2018 às 09:51)

Bom dia!

Manhã escura, cinzenta e com aguaceiros. 

Estão 10ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 09:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Choveu bem de noite e agora de manhã têm caído alguns aguaceiros moderados...
> 
> Edit: Aguaceiro forte agora...


Este último aguaceiro moderado a forte durou uma boa meia hora... também aumenta o vento.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2018 às 10:56)

Bom dia. 
Por cá sigo com 14.1°c e 65%HR. 
A precipitação registada até ao momento é de 5.2 mm, sendo que 0.4 mm caíram até á meia noite. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2018 às 11:17)

Bom dia
Este noite 12.6mm 
Intensidade maxi 26.6mm/h


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2018 às 11:20)

aguaceiro aqui agora


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2018 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

Ontem ainda rendeu 0.5 mm  hoje mais generoso com 7.3 mm durante a noite.

Algum vento inconstante com rajadas a rondar os 20 km/h.

A estação davis que agora acompanho do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia, registou rajada máxima de 83.6 km/h às 4:29 e velocidade média do vento de 57.9 km/h às 4:33, aquilo é uma tareia de vento

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 11:57)

Mais um aguaceiro forte a moderado agora...

Edit: Bem intenso está a ser este aguaceiro...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2018 às 11:58)

Bom  dia pessoal,

Noite invernosa por Azeitão, acumulado de *1mm *até à meia-noite, e* 7.1mm *depois da mesma! Total do evento,*8.1mm* Bela rega, Domingo à mais À passagem da frente ventania descomunal , com rajadas a rondar os *50km,h* , e velocidade média de *40km,h*, assoprou bem  Agora reina o sol , com *14.4ºc *e um vento gélido típico pós-frontal Tempo a condizer com a altura do calendário que nos encontramos


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 12:32)

Mais um aguaceiro forte... vão se sucedendo uns atrás dos outros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 12:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte... vão se sucedendo uns atrás dos outros.


É este o aspecto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2018 às 13:21)

E depois de alguns agauceiros moderados que foram caíndo durante a noite e madrugada, por volta das 7 da manhã, parecia um verdadeiro dilúvio com aguaceiros moderados acompanhados por vento forte, hoje de manhã, muitas coisas tinham voado.
Já a manhã tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos, e o sol lá vai espreitando sempre que pode, bem como o arco-íris.
O acumulado superou os 8 mm.

Boas vistas nesta exploração agrícola, já bem perto da Serra D'Aire.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2018 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, 

Hoje está a ser um dia completamente diferente dos anteriores.
Ontem choveu 2,3 mm na Charneca, devido a um aguaceiro forte por volta das 23:00. Desde a meia-noite choveram mais 10,7 mm, sendos os últimos 0,8 mm devido a um aguaceiro isolado por volta das 8:00. Desde então tem passado tudo ao lado.

Ao todo, o acumulado desde ontem vai nos 13 mm. Bem bom! 

Quanto às temperaturas, as mínimas são as seguintes:
Corroios: 8,7°C
Charneca da Caparica: 9,3°C

Neste momento estão 15,2°C e céu pouco nublado.

É pena que eu não tenha pluviómetro em Corroios, para eu dizer os acumulados de Corroios aqui no fórum. No entanto, aqui no fórum há um "senhor" que tem um estação meteorológica a menos de 1,7 km da minha estação, que é o @Sanxito.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2018 às 13:44)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Hoje está a ser um dia completamente diferente dos anteriores.
> Ontem choveu 2,3 mm na Charneca, devido a um aguaceiro forte por volta das 23:00. Desde a meia-noite choveram mais 10,7 mm, sendos os últimos 0,8 mm devido a um aguaceiro isolado por volta das 8:00. Desde então tem passado tudo ao lado.
> ...


Boa tarde. 
Em que zona de Corroios é que mora??
Eu estou por Santa Marta do Pinhal, na zona mais alta da localidade. 
Sigo agora com 14.8°c e 63%HR. 
A precipitação está nos mesmos 4.8 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (13 Dez 2018 às 14:03)

Boa Tarde

Madrugada chuvosa e ventosa, o acumulado segue nos *5,1 mm*. 
O dia segue frio e desagradável com sol, nortada moderada a forte, muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros no horizonte.
Em relação a ontem, ainda chegou a chuviscar antes da meia-noite mas não acumulou.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *7,2ºC *
Máxima: *17,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *12,3ºC *
T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NW / 16,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2018 às 15:05)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Em que zona de Corroios é que mora??
> Eu estou por Santa Marta do Pinhal, na zona mais alta da localidade.
> Sigo agora com 14.8°c e 63%HR.
> ...


Olá @Sanxito 
Eu não vivo em Corroios, vivo na Marisol, mas a casa dos meus pais fica no Alto do Moinho, na zona perto da Quinta do Marialva, ao pé de uma rotunda larga, deve saber onde é. 
É bom saber que tenho vizinhos no fórum.
____________
ATUALIZAÇÃO: Chuva neste momento na Charneca.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2018 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,

Mais uns aguaceiros e uma descida abrupta da temperatura, como era de esperar, mesmo assim máxima de 17.9°C antes dos aguaceiros, o acumulado segue em 7.5 mm.

Lá consegui gravar um vídeo no parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia, desculpem a qualidade, mas foi o que se arranjou. 

Pena, que o anenometro deu-lhe para bloquear e já não consegui gravar um pouco mais à frente, que aí sim, quase derrubava as árvores 



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2018 às 15:36)

Pós frontais ainda aguentam, cortinas de aguaceiros fracos caíram há pouco.

*16 mm,* bom.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2018 às 15:46)

Os aguaceiros fracos por Sesimbra vão.se sucedendo, acumulado nos *11.2mm*  Sensação térmica desconfortável ! *11.5ºc* e vento moderado de *NW*.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2018 às 16:10)

Boa tarde!
Tem um sido um dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Foto tirada há 10 minutos:


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 16:44)

Mais um aguaceiro forte... Está muito frio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2018 às 16:48)

Mais alguns aguaceiros caíram desde as 15:00. O acumulado vai nos 13,7 mm.
O mês segue com 14,1 mm, 11% do valor normal. 
Mais chuva está prevista para o restante dezembro. E em janeiro vamos ter provavelmente um NAO, com isso muita chuva.
Parece que este ano hidrológico está bem encaminhado, ao contrário do dos anos anteriores.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2018 às 18:20)

Boas! Dia de aguaceiros por Coimbra, já vi granizo por volta das 3 da tarde, e apanhei uma molha decente nessa altura, já agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 19:35)

Os aguaceiros continuam... tem sido o ia todo com uma bela rega!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte... Está muito frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por aqui também foi igual, períodos de aguaceiros principalmente durante a manhã, já de tarde  foi o vento moderado que marcou presença, e bastante desconfortável, em termos de temperatura.
O diospireiro é de facto é uma árvore interessante, pois fica completamente "nu", e lá continua com os seu frutos, ao longe até parecem uma árvore de natal, enfeitada com bolas.
Tenho aqui um dióspireiro também, e ainda tem uns quantos em cima, mas o problema é que agora demoram muito tempo amadurecer, quando eles já estão quase maduros, trago-os para casa e depois deixo-os ao sol, mas mesmo assim demoram muitos dias.


Pois as aves também os adoram, por vezes deixam já só a parte exterior pendurada, mas eu não fico chateado com isso, aliás é sinal que eles gostam das minhas frutas, e acaba por ser também uma forma de os atrair.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui também foi igual, períodos de aguaceiros principalmente durante a manhã, já de tarde  foi o vento moderado que marcou presença, e bastante desconfortável, em termos de temperatura.
> O diospireiro é de facto é uma árvore interessante, pois fica completamente "nu", e lá continua com os seu frutos, ao longe até parecem uma árvore de natal, enfeitada com bolas.
> Tenho aqui um dióspireiro também, e ainda tem uns quantos em cima, mas o problema é que agora demoram muito tempo amadurecer, quando eles já estão quase maduros, trago-os para casa e depois deixo-os ao sol, mas mesmo assim demoram muitos dias.


O diospireiro é das minhas árvores preferidas. Na foto não se nota, mas tenho até agora 5 variedades diferentes mas vou ter no total 10. Adoro dióspiros, quer os duros quer os moles! E quando as folhas ficam bem vermelhas são lindas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O diospireiro é das minhas árvores preferidas. Na foto não se nota, mas tenho até agora 5 variedades diferentes mas vou ter no total 10. Adoro dióspiros, quer os duros quer os moles! E quando as folhas ficam bem vermelhas são lindas!



Eu só tenho um dióspireiro, que é dos moles, mas chega para o consumo de casa, e ainda para oferecer ao vizinhos, é uma das poucas frutas que eu particularmente não gosto muito, acho-os demasiado mole.
É verdade as folhas são lindas quando estão nesse tom, e ainda para mais fazem um solo verdadeiramente óptimo por debaixo da árvore, muito rico em termos de húmus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu só tenho um dióspireiro, que é dos moles, mas chega para o consumo de casa, e ainda para oferecer ao vizinhos, é uma das poucas frutas que eu particularmente não gosto muito, acho-os demasiado mole.
> É verdade as folhas são lindas quando estão nesse tom, e ainda para mais fazem um solo verdadeiramente óptimo por debaixo da árvore, muito rico em termos de húmus.


Podem-se congelar ainda durinhos... fazem um gelado óptimo. Cá em casa adoramos por isso não sobra nenhum, mas no futuro quero fazer vinagre de dióspiro.

Edit: Aqui as aves também comem bastantes dióspiros...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2018 às 20:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Podem-se congelar ainda durinhos... fazem um gelado óptimo. Cá em casa adoramos por isso não sobra nenhum, mas no futuro quero fazer vinagre de dióspiro.
> 
> Edit: Aqui as aves também comem bastantes dióspiros...



Olha aí estão 2 boas ideias, para transformar um fruto tão perecível, aliás os dióspiros rijos vieram dar muita força á comercialização desta fruta, pois caso contrários os outros é quase impossível, pois ficam logo danificadas, quanto muito dá para colher no próprio dia, e vender logo de seguida.
Mas quando a produção é suficiente chega para as pessoas e para as aves.


----------



## RStorm (13 Dez 2018 às 20:48)

Tarde fria e bem desagradável, típico destes pós-frontais 
Houve alguns aguaceiros fracos nos arredores, mas por aqui apenas passou um de raspão que nem chegou a acumular.
O vento é que tem soprado bem e com algumas rajadas fortes ao longo da tarde.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima (e atual): *11,5ºC *
Máxima: *16,0ºC *(3:30) 
Acumulado: *5,1 mm *

T. Atual: *11,5ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NW / 13 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 22:02)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte agora...


----------



## Sanxito (13 Dez 2018 às 22:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Olá @Sanxito
> Eu não vivo em Corroios, vivo na Marisol, mas a casa dos meus pais fica no Alto do Moinho, na zona perto da Quinta do Marialva, ao pé de uma rotunda larga, deve saber onde é.
> É bom saber que tenho vizinhos no fórum.
> ____________
> ATUALIZAÇÃO: Chuva neste momento na Charneca.


Boa noite. 
Conheço perfeitamente, e assim já entendo as mínimas mais baixas que as minhas. Eheh. Aquela zona arrefece bem. 

Por agora, sigo com 9.3°c e 91%HR. 
O acumulado está nos 5.6 mm. Os aguaceiros fizeram excelentes pontarias, grande parte passou perto mas ao lado. 
Tmin. 9.1°c (21:58)
Tmax. 16.5°c (01:57)
Vento max. 35 Km/h SE

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2018 às 22:55)

Boa noite, 
O dia de hoje foi uma autêntica rega. 
Depois da última mensagem que fiz, choveram mais 0,3 mm na Charneca, o que faz com que este evento tenha tido um acumulado de 14 mm, sendo de 2,8 mm até à meia-noite e de 11,2 mm da meia-noite até agora.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,5°C
Mín: 8,0°C (Às 20:40)
Prec: 11,2 mm 

Corroios
Máx: 14,8°C
Mín: 8,7°C 

Agora sigo com 9,1°C e céu pouco a muito nublado.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2018 às 23:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte... Está muito frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ficou bem lavadinha a "família"  Não se comem aqueles dióspiros?


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2018 às 23:59)

acumulado 9.3mm


----------



## remember (14 Dez 2018 às 00:02)

Boa noite,

mínima a ser atingida à momentos com 10.3º C, 84% de HR e vento fraco de Sul. O acumulado fixou-se nos 8.2 mm, bem acima do previsto!
Hoje durante o treino, notava-se bem o vento gélido. Domingo a chuvinha está de volta!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2018 às 07:08)

Bom dia, 
Esta noite não choveu mais, portanto o acumulado ficou nos 14 mm. Boa rega! 
Neste momento estão 10,2°C. Ainda não nasceu o sol. 
A mínima foi provavelmente mais baixa que a de ontem, pois a noite de ontem arrefeceu bastante.


----------



## Geopower (14 Dez 2018 às 07:13)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de oeste. 13.8°C.
Mar com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 13:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Ficou bem lavadinha a "família"  Não se comem aqueles dióspiros?


Ainda não estão maduros... assim que estiverem vão ser comidos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2018 às 13:38)

Boa tarde, 
Dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens e muito sol.
A mínima foi de 8,6°C na Charneca e de 7,8°C em Corroios. 
O mês segue com 14,4 mm de chuva e parece que no domingo e na quinta vem muito mais chuva - de acordo com os modelos poderá chover cerca de 50 a 60 mm ou mais na zona da Charneca. Juntando aos 14,4 o acumulado esperado para os dois dias e sabendo que poderão haver mais eventos parecidos em dezembro, penso que este mês possa ser normal em termos de precipitação, mas até lá veremos como corre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2018 às 19:39)

Por aqui apesar de ter estado sol durante todo o dia, o vento que por vezes soprava de forma moderada, fazia com que persisti-se a sensação de frio.
Aproveitei a tarde também para dar uma caminhada e recolher mais umas bolotas de carrasco, e vi já alguns terrenos mais baixos, já com saturados, e com água á superficie.

Um belo e gigante formigueiro que vi, tenho aqui alguns logo á frente da casa, mas não tão grande como este, acaba também por ser uma boa forma de arejar o solo, sem o uso mecanico, claro, que é só em locais específicos, mas a formigas lá devem saber o que fazem.
Deve ter cerca de 25 cm de altura.


----------



## RStorm (14 Dez 2018 às 20:59)

Boa Noite

O dia de hoje já foi bem mais agradável, com sol, temperatura amena e alguma nebulosidade média  Apesar de já estar saturado deste tempo desde o inicio do mês, confesso que até soube bem, tendo em conta o dia gélido que tivemos ontem 
Agora a noite segue fresca e com céu limpo.

Tal como já era de esperar, a temperatura mínima de ontem foi alcançada perto da meia-noite, *9,7ºC*. 

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *8,2ºC *
Máxima: *16,4ºC *

T. Atual: *11,1ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## remember (15 Dez 2018 às 00:16)

Boa noite,

Mínima de 9.2º C e máxima de 18.7º C, dia sem grande história, algo nublado até ao almoço, depois limpou e o sol ainda brilhou umas horas!
11.2º C actuais, 88% de HR e vento fraco de SE e assim se completa um ano com a estação a debitar dados! E ainda continua com as pilhas originais, pelo menos no módulo outdoor que foi o primeiro que adquiri, os outros acessórios foram adquiridos posteriormente


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia
Esta manhã começou com céu muito nublado, é a dar as boas vindas á chuva que se aproxima.
10.4ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Dez 2018 às 13:46)

Boa tarde.
Por cá sigo com vento do quadrante Sul, temperatura nos 17.7°c e humidade de 78%. 
Extremos do dia até ao momento. 
Tmin. 12.5°c (00:00)
Tmax. 17.7°c (13:44)
HR. 93/78
Precip. 0.0 mm
Vento max. 29 Km/h SE

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2018 às 14:34)

Boa tarde 
Céu de estratocumulus já encobriu e começa a espessar-se.
Caxias 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 15:08)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui já chuvisca...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2018 às 16:27)

A tarde segue bem escura, e já chuvica.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2018 às 19:57)

Boas, 

Chuva fraca. 
1,8 mm
Durante a madrugada vai chover bem,venha ela.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 20:12)

Está uma noite de ventania por aqui...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2018 às 20:39)

Boas! Tarde de chuviscos, bastante húmida, por agora não chove.


----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2018 às 20:56)

Boa noite,
Hoje exatamente um chuvisco bruxelense. 
Maxi 15.0°
0.4mm chuva
Agora 14.0° 95% hum 1023.0
Bom domingo.


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2018 às 22:27)

Chuvisca aqui, prai há 1h30


----------



## remember (16 Dez 2018 às 00:01)

Boa noite,

Minima de 11.1º C e máxima de 17.6º C.
Por aqui dia de "borrifos" 0.1 mm acumulados Da parte da tarde estive por Rio de Mouro e entre as 14 e as 17h foi sempre a cair, uma diferença...

Agora, 15.8º C, 91% de HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2018 às 01:11)

Boa noite.
Sigo com a temperatura a subir, 16.4°c e 95%HR.
Até á meia noite registei 0.6 mm de precipitação.
O vento sopra moderado de sul 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (16 Dez 2018 às 03:27)

Peniche
03h25
Chove torrencialmente há uns bons minutos! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia, a mdrugada foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
acumulado de 6.86 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2018 às 09:56)

Bom dia, 
Ontem não pude vir ao fórum devido a assuntos inesperados.

Dados do dia de ontem:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,9°C
Mín: 11,2°C
Prec: 1,9 mm 

(Não tenho dados de Corroios)

Agora está céu limpo, mas choveu forte entre as 1:30 e as 4:00, acumulando 9,3 mm. O mês segue com 25,2 mm. 

14,5°C atuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2018 às 11:00)

A manhã começou com sol, mas durou pouco tempo, pois agora é o céu nublado que pervalece, e o vento fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2018 às 11:56)

Bom dia. 
Até ao momento os extremos são os seguintes.
Tmin. 15.0°c (9:08)
Tmax. 17.1°c (11:44)
HR. 97/71
Precip. 6.0 mm
Rate max. 33.8 mm/h (5:36)
Vento max. 42 Km/h SE

Agora sigo com 17.1°c e 72%HR. 
O vento é fraco de NW. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Dez 2018 às 13:24)

Boa Tarde

A frente foi curta e rápida, deixando um acumulado de *3,6 mm*. 
Ontem foi um dia de céu nublado e alguns borrifos ao inicio da noite, que mal molharam o chão. 
Agora a tarde segue amena, com sol e algumas nuvens. 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *10,2ºC *
Máxima: *16,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *12,3ºC *
T. Atual: *16,8ºC*
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2018 às 14:06)

Por cá a máxima está pelos 17.6°c (13:11), agora registo 17.2°c e 75%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2018 às 20:02)

5.1mm


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2018 às 20:12)

Boa chuvinha esta noite, que contabilizou 6.8mm.
De resto, dia ameno, com máxima a bater nos 18, seguindo agora com 12.9°C.
Mais 0.8mm de ontem, cumpre acrescentar.
O acumulado da frente foi, assim, de 7.6mm.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Dez 2018 às 07:19)

Bom dia
Mínima de 3.9°C
Agora 4.6°C
Céu limpo


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia a todos! Hoje faz um frio de rachar... está a primeira geada do ano que se veja e congelou o vidro do carro...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2018 às 08:45)

Boas,

Mínima de 7,3 graus.

Interessante o registo de 1,2 graus de minima numa estação do distrito de Lisboa.
Estação amadora que refiro localiza se em Bemposta, Loures  EM recentemente instalada. Este registo vai de encontro à conversa que já houve várias vezes sobre o potencial das mínimas aquando ocorrem noites de inversão na zona de Bucelas. Fica o link da estação:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I11BEMPO3


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2018 às 09:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mínima de 7,3 graus.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Sim, essa estação foi instalada recentemente, aquela zona de Bucelas é um pouco tramada quanto a inversões, ainda por cima praticamente sem vento.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: 10.1º C (23:54) @RStorm ainda bem que falaste nisso, só agora reparei que a mínima foi atingida antes da meia-noite 
Máxima: 20.5º C (11:24 a temperatura pouco oscilou entre esta hora e as 13h, após esta hora sempre a descer.)

5.1 mm acumulados durante a noite.

Hoje, mínima de 7.2º C, por agora nevoeiro cerrado, 7.8º C, 100% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Dez 2018 às 10:59)

Bom dia,
Dia de muito nevoeiro e sem sol.
A mínima foi de 6,2°C na Charneca e de 7,4°C em Corroios.

Neste momento estão 8,9°C e nevoeiro, com o sol a tentar aparecer. 
Ontem ainda houve borrifos por volta das 16:25, mas nada acumulou. O mês continua com 25,2 mm, 23% do normal de dezembro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2018 às 13:32)

Hoje o dia acordou gélido, com muito frio a permanecer até ao momento, o nevoeiro também marcou presença, e só se dissipou agora um pouco com a chegada do sol.
Ás 8:30 estavam 4ºC.


----------



## RStorm (17 Dez 2018 às 14:19)

Bom dia

Mínima de hoje: *5,4ºC*
O dia de hoje segue bem fresco e com céu parcialmente nublado, após uma manhã gelada com algum nevoeiro.
A mínima de ontem foi batida antes da meia-noite, passando a ser *10,0ºC*. 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *10,0ºC *
Máxima: *17,1ºC *

T. Atual: *11,4ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: SE / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Dez 2018 às 15:32)

Boa tarde pessoal,

A frente da madrugada de Domingo foi de *5.1mm*, amanhã espero o dobro da precipitação, vamos ver! Hoje a mínima foi a mais baixinha do mês , *5.7ºc*! Neste momento sigo com *16.1ºc* por Sesimbra,
e com bonitos cirrus no céu! O vento esse é fraco , e predominante de *SSE*. Fim de semama muito triste cá por casa, dado que o Luís, co-piloto do helicóptero do INEM era pessoa que conhecíamos bastante bem , e que tínhamos amigos em comum! Uma pessoa fantástica que amava pilotar, ajudar o próximo, e a Arrábida tal como nós, era nesses passeios que nos cruzámos tantas e tantas vezes, ele quase sempre de BTT. Paz à sua alma , e um enorme  agradecimento por tudo o fez de bom ,que foram muitas e muitas coisas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Dez 2018 às 16:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mínima de 7,3 graus.
> 
> ...



Tenho acompanhado os dados dessa estação.

Parece-me que o RS dessa estação (uma Waldbeck Haley) é o de origem, e como tal a temperatura, sobretudo a máxima, deverá estar a ser registada com algum desvio da temperatura real. Quanto à mínima o desvio não deverá ser tão grande, mas sabemos que a falta de um bom abrigo poderá também inflacionar um pouco a temperatura.

Na página do WU coloquei essa questão do RS, até agora sem resposta. Mas é sem dúvida uma boa notícia termos mais uma estação nesta zona. Falta uma aqui mais perto de mim para que me possa orientar 

---

Mínima de *5,7ºC *por aqui. Pelas 9h ainda estavam 8,0ºC, com nevoeiro cerrado.

Agora vai brilhando o Sol com vento nulo e temperatura agradável.


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2018 às 18:36)

Bem, hoje foi dos dias em que senti mais frio durante o treino...

Máxima de 14.1°C, agora 11.8°C, 87% de HR e vento fraco de Leste.
















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2018 às 19:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> A frente da madrugada de Domingo foi de *5.1mm*, amanhã espero o dobro da precipitação, vamos ver! Hoje a mínima foi a mais baixinha do mês , *5.7ºc*! Neste momento sigo com *16.1ºc* por Sesimbra,
> e com bonitos cirrus no céu! O vento esse é fraco , e predominante de *SSE*. Fim de semama muito triste cá por casa, dado que o Luís, co-piloto do helicóptero do INEM era pessoa que conhecíamos bastante bem , e que tínhamos amigos em comum! Uma pessoa fantástica que amava pilotar, ajudar o próximo, e a Arrábida tal como nós, era nesses passeios que nos cruzámos tantas e tantas vezes, ele quase sempre de BTT. Paz à sua alma , e um enorme  agradecimento por tudo o fez de bom ,que foram muitas e muitas coisas


Os meus sentimentos! Força e coragem!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Dez 2018 às 19:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os meus sentimentos! Força e coragem!


Obrigado Luís, apesar de não ser uma pessoa muito próxima, é difícil ver uma pessoa como ele partir desta forma tão trágica! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Dez 2018 às 21:10)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro, acabou com céu limpo e agora está céu nublado e alguma névoa baixa.

Os dados de hoje são os seguintes:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 14,5°C
Mín: 6,2°C
Horas de nevoeiro: 6

Corroios:
Máx: 15,0°C
Mín: 7,4°C
Horas de nevoeiro: 9

Agora é mesmo um momento para pedir à Nossa Senhora da Chuva para nos trazer muita água, pois o mês segue apenas com 23% da precipitação mensal. 
Depois de amanhã, muito provavelmente só lá para inícios de janeiro é que teremos mais chuva.


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2018 às 23:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> A frente da madrugada de Domingo foi de *5.1mm*, amanhã espero o dobro da precipitação, vamos ver! Hoje a mínima foi a mais baixinha do mês , *5.7ºc*! Neste momento sigo com *16.1ºc* por Sesimbra,
> e com bonitos cirrus no céu! O vento esse é fraco , e predominante de *SSE*. Fim de semama muito triste cá por casa, dado que o Luís, co-piloto do helicóptero do INEM era pessoa que conhecíamos bastante bem , e que tínhamos amigos em comum! Uma pessoa fantástica que amava pilotar, ajudar o próximo, e a Arrábida tal como nós, era nesses passeios que nos cruzámos tantas e tantas vezes, ele quase sempre de BTT. Paz à sua alma , e um enorme  agradecimento por tudo o fez de bom ,que foram muitas e muitas coisas



Situações tristes, estas que vão acontecendo... Abraço e força amigo!


----------



## remember (17 Dez 2018 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

dia quase a terminar a mínima foi de 7.2º C, a máxima de 14.1º C.

Agora, 10.1º C, 87% de HR e vento fraco de NE. Quanto ao dia de amanhã no que toca a precipitação a previsão anda no sobe e desce, mas vai ser mais que no fim de semana.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Dez 2018 às 00:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> A frente da madrugada de Domingo foi de *5.1mm*, amanhã espero o dobro da precipitação, vamos ver! Hoje a mínima foi a mais baixinha do mês , *5.7ºc*! Neste momento sigo com *16.1ºc* por Sesimbra,
> e com bonitos cirrus no céu! O vento esse é fraco , e predominante de *SSE*. Fim de semama muito triste cá por casa, dado que o Luís, co-piloto do helicóptero do INEM era pessoa que conhecíamos bastante bem , e que tínhamos amigos em comum! Uma pessoa fantástica que amava pilotar, ajudar o próximo, e a Arrábida tal como nós, era nesses passeios que nos cruzámos tantas e tantas vezes, ele quase sempre de BTT. Paz à sua alma , e um enorme  agradecimento por tudo o fez de bom ,que foram muitas e muitas coisas


Os meus sentimentos Ricardo, força aí  Agora custa, mas o tempo tudo cura, acredita. Falo por experiência própria, este ano foram dois, bem próximos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2018 às 00:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> A frente da madrugada de Domingo foi de *5.1mm*, amanhã espero o dobro da precipitação, vamos ver! Hoje a mínima foi a mais baixinha do mês , *5.7ºc*! Neste momento sigo com *16.1ºc* por Sesimbra,
> e com bonitos cirrus no céu! O vento esse é fraco , e predominante de *SSE*. Fim de semama muito triste cá por casa, dado que o Luís, co-piloto do helicóptero do INEM era pessoa que conhecíamos bastante bem , e que tínhamos amigos em comum! Uma pessoa fantástica que amava pilotar, ajudar o próximo, e a Arrábida tal como nós, era nesses passeios que nos cruzámos tantas e tantas vezes, ele quase sempre de BTT. Paz à sua alma , e um enorme  agradecimento por tudo o fez de bom ,que foram muitas e muitas coisas


Ora bolas, o mundo é pequeno! Os melhores sentimentos e abraços.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2018 às 07:11)

Bom dia
Mínima de 9.6°C
Agora 12.6°C
Vento de SE com rajadas de 30km/h


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2018 às 07:33)

La fora está assim
Foto de telemóvel


----------



## Manuel Amador (18 Dez 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia

Fotos do final da tarde de ontem, na outra margem com o céu a antever o dia de hoje. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2018 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

Manhã escura de céu encoberto em Leiria com vento fraco. A chuva deverá chegar ainda durante a manhã, venha ela!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Dez 2018 às 09:51)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia bastante dinâmico.
Hoje estão 15°C e céu muito nublado. 
A chuva deverá vir daqui a menos de 1 hora, portanto, até lá basta-nos esperar.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2018 às 10:59)

Boas,

Tempo cinzento, ameno e ventoso.
O tecto do nevoeiro na serra muito bem marcado, a rondar a cota 250 mts.
Aparentemente vai chover bem uma linha de precipitação com chuva intensa.
Vai ser tambem curioso ver o tombo da temperatura com a rotação do vento do quadrante SO para NO.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 11:04)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui já começou a chuviscar. Está tempo ventoso e frio.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2018 às 11:58)

Aqui por Alenquer bastante escuro, ameaça chover a qq momento. Sensação térmica desconfortável.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2018 às 12:31)

Começa a chover fraco neste momento.


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2018 às 12:38)

Em Peniche já chove.

Após uma noite muito ventosa, acalmou um pouco mas continua muito vento e com rajadas.

A chuva está a "encorpar" e a ficar pesada.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 12:54)

Aqui já chove bem...


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2018 às 13:23)

A Frente chegou

Chove com muita intensidade! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (18 Dez 2018 às 13:25)

Boa tarde.
Vento moderado e sem chover por enquanto.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Dez 2018 às 13:33)

Boa tarde, hoje estou pelas Caldas da Rainha, onde já chove desde as 12:30.
Parece que vem aí dilúvio, está a escurecer imenso 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (18 Dez 2018 às 13:37)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Boa tarde, hoje estou pelas Caldas da Rainha, onde já chove desde as 12:30.
> Parece que vem aí dilúvio, está a escurecer imenso
> 
> 
> ...


Em Peniche já aliviou! Mas foi forte

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2018 às 13:43)

vai chovendo bem por aqui, certinha!!!


----------



## Toby (18 Dez 2018 às 13:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 13:54)

Chuva bastante forte já à algum tempo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Dez 2018 às 13:57)

Só agora acalmou!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2018 às 14:00)

E depois de uma manha com céu muito nebulado, eis que começou a cai uns aguaceiros moderados, agorá á cerca de 20 minutos.


----------



## RStorm (18 Dez 2018 às 14:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> A frente da madrugada de Domingo foi de *5.1mm*, amanhã espero o dobro da precipitação, vamos ver! Hoje a mínima foi a mais baixinha do mês , *5.7ºc*! Neste momento sigo com *16.1ºc* por Sesimbra,
> e com bonitos cirrus no céu! O vento esse é fraco , e predominante de *SSE*. Fim de semama muito triste cá por casa, dado que o Luís, co-piloto do helicóptero do INEM era pessoa que conhecíamos bastante bem , e que tínhamos amigos em comum! Uma pessoa fantástica que amava pilotar, ajudar o próximo, e a Arrábida tal como nós, era nesses passeios que nos cruzámos tantas e tantas vezes, ele quase sempre de BTT. Paz à sua alma , e um enorme  agradecimento por tudo o fez de bom ,que foram muitas e muitas coisas


Força amigo Ricardo! Os meus sentimentos


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2018 às 14:24)

Chuva bastante forte agora! Notória subida de temperatura, temos agora tempo abafado depois do frio que tivemos de manhã. 16ºC pra já...


----------



## RStorm (18 Dez 2018 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde

Céu encoberto e chuva certinha desde à meia-hora, o acumulado segue nos *0,9 mm 
*
Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *5,4ºC *
Máxima: *14,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *9,0ºC *
T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## srr (18 Dez 2018 às 14:34)

Abrantes : 

Céu a escurecer, pela imagem satelite promete;

Daqui a 2 horas , já relato o acumulado : ( espero 30mm )
Aguardemos, para já não chove ainda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 14:56)

Está a ficar nevoeiro cerrado... continua a chover moderado a fraco.


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2018 às 15:08)

Boas!

Final de manhã e inicio de tarde com chuva por vezes forte em Leiria! 

Por agora parece que a parte mais intensa já lá vai no entanto ainda vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2018 às 15:25)

vai chovendo moderado  um moderado fraquinho mas persistente


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2018 às 15:34)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras de conforto Por Azeitão já chove fraco a moderado à cerca de uma hora, acumulado nos 3.4mm! Tempo ameno, com 15.3°c atuais e vento moderado de SSE! Com a passagem da frente fria a temperatura deve dar aquele tombo da praxe 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (18 Dez 2018 às 16:19)

alta chuvada que passou há pouco aqui , agora já chove fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Dez 2018 às 16:25)

6.6mm para já...


----------



## srr (18 Dez 2018 às 16:36)

9 mm. Nada de especial, agora 10 dias de ausência de chuva significativa.

Vem ai o marasmo meteorológico.


----------



## remember (18 Dez 2018 às 16:45)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Que frente fraquinha, estava à espera de mais, 4.8 mm acumulados.

Mínima de 9.6° C, máxima de 16.1° C, a descida foi acentuada após a passagem da frente, 13.4° C, 88% de HR e vento fraco de SO.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2018 às 17:38)

Que valente chuvada que eu apanhei quando ia a conduzir, por volta das 14:30, a chuva forte, paracia que não tinha fim, dentro da cidade de Torres Novas a velocidade tinha de ser mesmo muito reduzida, pois as estradas estavam com muita água acumulada, principalmente na zona das lombas, esta sim, estão totalmente cobertas com água.
A chuvada durou cerca de 30 minutos, e o acumulado foi de 17 mm.
Muitas folhas agora a entupir as valas e sarjetas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 17:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que valente chuvada que eu apanhei quando ia a conduzir, por volta das 14:30, a chuva forte, paracia que não tinha fim, dentro da cidade de Torres Novas a velocidade tinha de ser mesmo muito reduzida, pois as estradas estavam com muita água acumulada, principalmente na zona das lombas, esta sim, estão totalmente cobertas com água.
> A chuvada durou cerca de 30 minutos, e o acumulado foi de 17 mm.
> Muitas folhas agora a entupir as valas e sarjetas.


Por acaso pensei nisso, quando vi a chuva que estava a cair a prolongar-se no tempo, pensei que as condições de condução deviam estar complicadas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2018 às 17:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por acaso pensei nisso, quando vi a chuva que estava a cair a prolongar-se no tempo, pensei que as condições de condução deviam estar complicadas...



Não eram mesmo nada fácil, a visibilidade era muito reduzida.
Agora neste momento, os vales estão já a ficarem coberto de nevoeiro ao nível do solo, para quem não ve com atenção até parece fumo de fogueiras, pois até se ve o nevoeiro em deslocação.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Dez 2018 às 18:17)

Mais uma vez houve 'maré cheia' na avenida dos bares na Foz do Arelho...

A primeira foto é de hoje.. as outras 3 são da última vez que chuveu...

Fotos da autoria de: "Côcos bar"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2018 às 20:37)

Boas,
8mm por Alcabideche.
Há momentos na estrada do Pisão, com a habitual inversão térmica. Algumas lareiras a fumegar no vale, ainda assim o frio anda fraquinho.


----------



## criz0r (18 Dez 2018 às 21:03)

Boa noite,

Apenas *6,0mm* com a passagem da frente, quando o GFS ao início da manhã colocava cerca de 15mm. Too far Americans..Too far.


----------



## remember (18 Dez 2018 às 21:32)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Apenas *6,0mm* com a passagem da frente, quando o GFS ao início da manhã colocava cerca de 15mm. Too far Americans..Too far.


Tal e qual o que pensei, supostamente era para continuar depois das 16h, mas parou antes do tempo

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2018 às 21:45)

Por estes lados o que choveu ainda superou o que o GFS previa, por isso não me posso queixar.
O rio Almonda em Torres Novas segue com um bom caudal, as quedas de água nos açudes, ouvem-se a mais de 30 metros de distancia.
Agora a noite segue com nevoeiro cerrado, bastante húmido, pois até pingam as beiras, a visibilidade é inferior a 100 metros.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2018 às 22:04)

Nevoeiro cerrado aqui em Alenquer com 9'C/ bastante desagradável


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2018 às 22:23)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com a mínima do dia, 10.9°c e 97%HR. 
A precipitação ficou aquém daquilo que os modelos previam, 5.0 mm com um rate máximo de 56.2 mm/h pelas 15:29.
A máxima foi de 16.9°c pelas 13:31, enquanto o vento atingiu os 43Km/h SE pelas 14:15. 
A humidade relativa oscilou entre os 98% e os 80%.
O dia de ontem teve a máxima mais baixa do mês. 
Tmin. 8.3°c (4:26)
Tmax. 14.8°c (16:12)
HR. 98/79
Precip. 0.2 mm fruto do nevoeiro.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2018 às 00:47)

A precipitação por aqui ficou muito aquém do esperado. 
O mês segue então com 32,5 mm, devido aos 7,3 mm de hoje, ou seja, 30% do valor mensal. Como a precipitação será muito pouco provável daqui até ao início de janeiro, vou dar o mês como encerrado. No entanto, em janeiro poderá acontecer o mesmo que em março de 2018, e com isso, muita chuva em todo o país. Veremos. 

Em relação aos dados de hoje, temos:

Charneca da Caparica:
Máx: 17,8ºC 
Mín: 9,2ºC (às 23:40)
Prec: 7,3 mm

Corroios:
Máx: 17,2ºC
Mín: 6,9ºC (às 23:59)
Número de horas com nevoeiro: 1


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2018 às 06:16)

Bom dia,

Chuva desde 6h00
8.4°


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2018 às 07:13)

Bom dia. 
À pouco aguaceiro moderado que durou cerca de 15 minutos. Neste momento céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco.  10.5°C.
Mar com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2018 às 09:30)

Bom dia.
A manhã começou com bastante humidade devido ao nevoeiro, e ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos por volta das 7 da manhã.
Acumulado de 0.76 mm.
O 2º maior ribeiro que passa aqui na minha localidade continua completamente seco, enquando que o outro leva já mais de 1 metro de água.

E é este o cenário agora ás 9:10, e estão 8ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2018 às 10:16)

Bom dia, 
As mínimas hoje foram as mais baixas desde fevereiro, em Corroios, típico local de inversão térmica. 
A mínima foi de 6,5°C na Charneca e de 4,3°C em Corroios.

Agora estão 9,5°C e céu limpo. O nevoeiro dissipou-se logo após o nascer do sol, portanto foram 7 horas de nevoeiro. 

O acumulado de hoje é de 0,2 mm, devido ao nevoeiro. O mês segue com 32,7 mm


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia. 
Por cá tive mínima de 8.8°c pelas 3:18, depois foi um sobe e desce ao longo da madrugada. Registo agora 14.2°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Dez 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia

A reportar desde Setúbal, temperaturas a rondar os 10 graus, e bastante humidade e nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Dez 2018 às 12:38)

Bom dia

A frente de ontem rendeu *4,2 mm*, abaixo do esperado 
O dia de hoje segue soalheiro e com algumas nuvens, após uma manhã/madrugada fria com nevoeiro e alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam *0,3 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *9,0ºC *
Máxima: *16,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *7,2ºC *
T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: W / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 13:29)

Está a chover agora moderado. 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (19 Dez 2018 às 14:48)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 15.9°c e 78%HR.
A máxima até ao momento é de 16.2°c pelas 13:28. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2018 às 14:52)

Boa tarde 
15,1°C
56%
Vento W fraco < 10 Km/h

As vistas possíveis neste momento.
Terrenos bem regados neste Outono normal, mas a queda da folha está algo atrasada em algumas espécies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2018 às 15:58)

E o nevoeiro enfraqueceu agora um pouco, e ainda se viu o sol, que até vinha com vontade de aquecer, mas durou cerca de meia hora, prevalecendo agora o céu nublado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 16:43)

Por aqui já caíram vários aguaceiros esta tarde. Observando o radar devem vir mais.


----------



## remember (19 Dez 2018 às 17:17)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de 7.5° C, tarde bastante agradável e com vento fraco, vim agora do treino e estava-se bastante bem.

Ainda caíram uns aguaceiros ao início da manhã, que renderam 0.2 mm, que fartura 

Vou ficar sem dados de vento por uns dias, devido ao que relatei no tópico da marca.

De momento, sigo com 14.9° C e 77% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2018 às 17:51)

Muito nevoeiro de novo já em formação, amanhã teremos um dia "gémeo" do de hoje
Muita humidade por todo o lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 18:49)

Aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2018 às 18:56)

Boa tarde,
Dia que começou com céu limpo, mas que acabou com céu muito nublado. Ainda caíram uns borrifos, mas não acumulou nada, contudo na noite passada, devido ao nevoeiro, acumulou 0,2 mm. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,7ºC
Mín: 6,5ºC
Prec: 0,2 mm (nevoeiro)
Número de horas de nevoeiro: 7

Corroios
Máx: 16,4ºC
Mín: 4,3ºC
Número de horas de nevoeiro: 7


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2018 às 20:26)

Choveu à pouco. O acumulado segue nos 0,6 mm.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2018 às 22:09)

Aguaceiro fraco na Póvoa e algumas células à volta visíveis também no radar. Movimento WNW.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2018 às 22:19)

Outro aguaceiro, agora na A1 Sacavém. Vêem-se cumuliformes nos quadrantes Sul e Oeste. 11°C

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2018 às 23:13)

Boa noite,
Depois da última mensagem que fiz, caíram mais 0,1 mm, fazendo o acumulado de hoje subir para os 0,7 mm. Foi exatamente o previsto pelo ECMWF e próximo do previsto pelo GFS em termos de precipitação. 
Continua o céu nublado e o vento fraco a moderado. A rajada máxima de hoje rondou os 20 a 30 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2018 às 23:27)

Eco amarelo em Sintra, movimento de W / WNW

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Dez 2018 às 23:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Muito nevoeiro de novo já em formação, amanhã teremos um dia "gémeo" do de hoje
> Muita humidade por todo o lado.


Aí a humidade hehe o problema é da humidade, era só arranjar uma tinta que combatesse a humidade...  Fantástico este apanhado.

Estive por Torres Vedras até à pouco, chovia pelo caminho na A8.

Por aqui subiu o acumulado para 0.5 mm, 12.3° C, 91% de HR.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2018 às 07:14)

07h13 ainda é de noite neste dia de pré solstício de Inverno.

Vento a zeros, humidade um bocado alta e não está frio praticamente, e estão 11°C.


----------



## Geopower (20 Dez 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto . Vento fraco de oeste. 14.3°C.


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Dez 2018 às 08:07)

Bom dia

12 graus Samora Correia a ameaçar chuva. Vamos ver como corre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (20 Dez 2018 às 11:18)

Choveu de manhã aqui em Sintra, agora começa a aparecer o sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2018 às 14:06)

Mais uma manhã começou com nevoeiro, embora se tenha dissipado por volta das 10:30, dando lugar ao sol, que também não veio para ficar, prevalece agora o céu nublado.


----------



## RStorm (20 Dez 2018 às 14:41)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue ameno e parcialmente nublado.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *7,2ºC*
Máxima: *16,1ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *10,8ºC *
T. Atual: *17,2ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: Nulo 
*
*


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2018 às 15:00)

Boa tarde 
Terá caído alguma precipitação fraca durante a madrugada e início da manhã, mas só resta chão húmido. Algumas poças restantes no terreno.
16,2°C
68%
Estratocumulus e folhas continuam por cair.
Vento fraco < 5 Km/h rumo variável, movimento das nuvens de W.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Dez 2018 às 17:44)

Boa tarde

Principio de final de tarde em Lisboa em todos os pontos cardeais, com o ar Outunal no dia mais curto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2018 às 20:35)

Boa noite,
Hoje de madrugada (entre as 5:00 e as 6:00) caíram mais 0,9 mm de chuva, tendo esse sido o acumulado de hoje.
Hoje esteve céu limpo praticamente todo o dia.
Os dados do dia de hoje são:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,6°C
Mín: 7,1°C 
Prec: 0,9 mm (acumulado mensal: 26,8 mm )

Corroios
Máx: 17,2°C
Mín: 5,9°C
Nevoeiro durante 1 h 

Agora estão 10,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Toby (20 Dez 2018 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Agora 10.9° !! Maxi 15.6°
Para a vossa lista do pai Natal: 





  jogar ao lotto amanhã


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2018 às 21:51)

Esta noite segue com uma temperatura "agradável", nem que parece que já temos aí o Natal á porta e para já ainda não existe formação de nevoeiro.
10.7C.


----------



## remember (20 Dez 2018 às 23:43)

Boa noite, 

0.2 mm acumulados durante a noite/amanhecer, dia bastante agradável, ainda deu para fazer limpeza e melhorias no RS, máxima de 18.3º C antes de começar a mexer no RS, a mínima foi de 11.2 ºC.
Agora sigo com 11.9º C, 91% de HR e pressão de novo a aproximar-se dos 1030 hPa, 1028 hPa actuais.


----------



## Tonton (21 Dez 2018 às 01:33)

Boa noite,

O Sol continua anormalmente forte para os dias mais curtos do ano, embora tenha estado muito tempo tapado pelas nuvens no dia de ontem.
Há pouco, chegou o nevoeiro e já cerrou bastante, com a temperatura na casa dos 11ºC.


----------



## Geopower (21 Dez 2018 às 07:19)

Bom dia. 
Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de norte. 12.3°C. 
Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Dez 2018 às 07:36)

Bom dia com 8.1°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2018 às 07:57)

Bom 1°dia de Inverno, cerca de 10°C. Não está muito agreste.

Céu coberto e nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas/zonas verdes.


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Primeiro dia de inverno, com nevoeiro cerrado, será que vamos assistir a novo episódio de manhãs seguidas com nevoeiro?

A pressão atmosférica está nos 1030.1 hPa, 10.1° C, 100% de HR. A mínima foi de 10° C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (21 Dez 2018 às 10:00)

Aqui está nevoeiro e estão algumas poças no chão (até parece que choveu)


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2018 às 10:10)

Visibilidade reduziu ainda mais, não se vê nada a 30 metros diria.

Vista do Técnico para a Alameda:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Dez 2018 às 11:05)

Bom dia pessoal, 

O primeiro dia de Inverno está ai , e ninguém diria, apesar de termos tido um Outono "quase " normal 

O dia amanheu com muito nevoeiro, e ontem o solstício de Inverno teve um bocadinho de tudo! Precipitação fraca, algum nevoeiro, muito sol da parte da tarde, e um bonito poente! Fiz alguns registos nos últimos dias que com mais tempo vou postando para compensar a minha ausência nos últimos dias por aqui




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2018 às 11:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> O primeiro dia de Inverno está ai , e ninguém diria, apesar de termos tido um Outono "quase " normal
> 
> ...


Amigo o solstício de inverno só se dá hoje às 22:23.

Http://oal.ul.pt/solsticio-de-inverno-2018

11.4° C a querer levantar, mas ainda muito nevoeiro para Leste, 100% de HR e 1030 hPa.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2018 às 12:27)

Boas!

Este provavelmente será uma das ultimas vezes que vos escrevo desde Leiria, pelo menos de uma forma regular. Depois de 2 anos na cidade do Lis chegou a altura de rumar de regressar ao Ribatejo. A partir de Janeiro as visitas a Leiria serão muito pontuais. 

Por aqui temos uma manhã amena com vento para Dezembro com algum sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2018 às 15:14)

E depois de mais uma manhã com nevoeiro cerrado, a tarde agora segue com sol e céu pouco nublado.
A temperatura está agradável, com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Tonton (21 Dez 2018 às 15:22)

remember disse:


> Amigo o solstício de inverno só se dá hoje às 22:23.
> 
> Http://oal.ul.pt/solsticio-de-inverno-2018
> 
> ...



Não esquecer que o Inverno meteorológico já começou no dia 1.... e, por isso, vai bem "quentinho"...


----------



## lm1960 (21 Dez 2018 às 16:36)

Boas,
Pelo Bombarral dia,de,sol e céu quase limpo, temperatura actual 17 registado no carro em andamento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Dez 2018 às 17:32)

Boa tarde,
Dia de nevoeiro até praticamente ao meio-dia e morrinha, que acumulou 0,5 mm. O mês segue com 27,3 mm, 25,2% do normal para dezembro. Sendo que não vai chover mais até ao final do ano, este mês será extremamente seco  e, a este ritmo, muito quente. Janeiro promete.  

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,1ºC
Mín: 10,2ºC
Prec: 0,5 mm (mensal: 27,3 mm)
Horas de nevoeiro: 9

Corroios
Máx: 16,3ºC
Mín: 9,1ºC
Horas de nevoeiro: 11


----------



## Geopower (21 Dez 2018 às 17:35)

Dia do solstício de Inverno termina com céu limpo e vento fraco. 15.7°C. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Vista para sul:






Vista para norte, com céu nublado no horizonte:


----------



## remember (21 Dez 2018 às 23:58)

Boa noite,

Nevoeiro até por volta do meio-dia, depois começou a limpar, e até ficou uma tarde bonita.
Máxima de 16.4º C e mínima de 10º C.
Pressão de novo nos 1030 hPa, 10.6º C a subir, com 93% de HR.


----------



## Toby (22 Dez 2018 às 05:59)

Bom dia,

05h50: 12.1° !
Maxi ontem : 16.5° 
21 décembre 2016 4.0°C 14.7°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2017 2.2°C 18.9°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2018 9.9°C 16.5°C 0.0mm 

Bom fim de semana e bom festas de Natal


----------



## Geopower (22 Dez 2018 às 07:26)

Bom dia. 11,2°C. Vento fraco de norte. Céu pouco nublado. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Pôr da lua sobre o oceano às 7:00h (captada com telemóvel):


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Dez 2018 às 07:40)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de 5.7°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2018 às 08:38)

Hoje o dia começou bastante fresco, e a geada anda a ameaçar que quer começar a aparecer, mas ainda não foi hoje, apenas uma valente carga de orvalho, aliás já ontem por volta da meia-noite, já se notava bem o frio.
Agora o sol está a tentar já aquecer este inicio de manhã.
5.9ºC.

O fantástico por do sol, ontem, em dia de solísticio, em Tomar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Dez 2018 às 11:58)

Bom dia, 
A mínima foi baixa hoje: 6,7ºC na Charneca e 5,2ºC em Corroios. 
Neste momento estão 11ºC, com céu limpo. Não houve nevoeiro na passada madrugada.


----------



## RStorm (22 Dez 2018 às 14:03)

Boa Tarde

Manhãs frias com nevoeiro, tardes amenas e soalheiras. Siga a pasmaceira 
Hoje o nevoeiro foi mais intenso e prolongado, acumulando *0,3 mm*. 

*Quinta-feira, dia 20:*

Mínima: *10,8ºC *
Máxima: *17,5ºC *

*Sexta-feira, dia 21: *

Mínima: *8,3ºC*
Máxima: *15,9ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *7,0ºC *
T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2018 às 14:46)

Boas, 

Tenho andado meio desaparecido devido à pasmaceira meteorológica. 

Hoje de madrugada (eram 3h) ao passar na estrada do Pisão o termómetro do carro marcava 4 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Dez 2018 às 15:19)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo! Muito nevoeiro pela manhã,  (0.3mm) de acumulado por efeito do mesmo, e tarde soalheira a não fazer lembrar que estamos a apenas três dias do Natal  Obrigado por me situares no tempo amigo @remember, esta pasmaceira meteorológica dá nisto 

Mínima - 6.3°c
Atual- 18.4°c


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Dez 2018 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

E já estamos outra vez naquela altura do ano em que o meu acompanhamento é feito a partir da lezíria ribatejana 
Dia bastante ameno por Samora; durante a tarde, na rua, tive de tirar o casaco, o termómetro do carro marcava 17ºC... frio, onde andas tu?  Com o cair da noite, depois de um pôr do sol belíssimo mas que com os afazeres natalícios não deu para fotografar, lá começou finalmente a esfriar; apesar de neste momento não ter bem a certeza quão frio está, pois as estações aqui à volta morreram todas...  Estará certamente entre os 8ºC de Canha e os 12ºC da Póvoa 

Bonita, e grande, lua cheia ou quase cheia, com halo esta noite 

Edit: muito interessante observar a vegetação ao longo da A1 hoje; da serra d'Aire para baixo estamos ainda claramente no outono, com muitas folhas nas árvores. @luismeteo3 vim atento aos cerquinhos, estão com a folha dourada, notam-se mesmo bem agora. E são imensos de facto, nunca tinha reparado que vinham até cá tão abaixo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2018 às 00:41)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo, sem muita história. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,8ºC 
Mín: 6,7ºC

Corroios
Máx: 17,1ºC
Mín: 5,2ºC

Não houve nevoeiro nem em Corroios nem na Charneca, mas curiosamente houve na zona do Intermarché. Aquela zona arrefece bastante e é bem abrigada, ideal para a formação de névoas baixas.


----------



## remember (23 Dez 2018 às 01:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Vira o disco e toca o mesmo! Muito nevoeiro pela manhã,  (0.3mm) de acumulado por efeito do mesmo, e tarde soalheira a não fazer lembrar que estamos a apenas três dias do Natal  Obrigado por me situares no tempo amigo @remember, esta pasmaceira meteorológica dá nisto
> 
> ...



De nada amigo, são coisas que acontecem!



João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> E já estamos outra vez naquela altura do ano em que o meu acompanhamento é feito a partir da lezíria ribatejana
> Dia bastante ameno por Samora; durante a tarde, na rua, tive de tirar o casaco, o termómetro do carro marcava 17ºC... frio, onde andas tu?  Com o cair da noite, depois de um pôr do sol belíssimo mas que com os afazeres natalícios não deu para fotografar, lá começou finalmente a esfriar; apesar de neste momento não ter bem a certeza quão frio está, pois as estações aqui à volta morreram todas...  Estará certamente entre os 8ºC de Canha e os 12ºC da Póvoa
> ...



Já te encontras cá por baixo de novo, aproveita para descansar (dentro do possível)  e estar com a família.

Dia fresco e com algum vento, máxima de 16.1º C e mínima de 9.9º C. Agora, 11.4º C e 88% de HR.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Dez 2018 às 03:40)

Boa noite pessoal,

A madrugada segue fresquinha lá fora, *7.5ºc*  Mas por aqui uns agradáveis *21ºc* graças à amiga lareira  Tal como prometido aqui vai alguns registos fotográficos dos últimos dias! A hora é tardia, mas se não for a esta mesma acabo por não conseguir por causa dos preparos do natal, espero que gostem 

*Dia 19 ( 8.30H) Algum nevoeiro nos vales, 12.7ºc .

*



IMG_3254 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3255 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3262 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3266 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Dia 20 ( 9.30H) Precipitação fraca, 13.7ºc .
*



IMG_3287 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3295 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Dia 20 ( 13.00H) Algum sol , e temperatura amena a rondar  os 20ºc !Tal como prometido há uns meses, uma foto do que resta do  Palácio da Comenda @João Pedro .
*



IMG_3326 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3336 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3324 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr
*
A foto da praxe 
*



IMG_3316 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*E por fim a terminar o dia onde começei para ver o Pôr-do-Sol . 17.30H, 15.3ºC
*



IMG_3340 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3371 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Quando tiver mais um bocadinho de tempo partilho as de dia 21 , com nevoeiro denso e cerrado


----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2018 às 06:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> A madrugada segue fresquinha lá fora, *7.5ºc*  Mas por aqui uns agradáveis *21ºc* graças à amiga lareira  Tal como prometido aqui vai alguns registos fotográficos dos últimos dias! A hora é tardia, mas se não for a esta mesma acabo por não conseguir por causa dos preparos do natal, espero que gostem
> 
> ...



Bom dia,
n° 4


----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2018 às 06:24)

Bom dia,

Vento 45km/h 11.8° 79%
22 décembre 2016 7.3°C 11.3°C 15.3°C 0.0mm
22 décembre 2017 3.6°C 10.4°C 17.2°C 0.0mm
22 décembre 2018 8.2°C 10.8°C 17.3°C 0.0mm

Bom domingo


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Dez 2018 às 07:55)

Bom dia
Mínima de 10.4°C
Agora 11.2°C e vento com rajadas de 30km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2018 às 09:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> A madrugada segue fresquinha lá fora, *7.5ºc*  Mas por aqui uns agradáveis *21ºc* graças à amiga lareira  Tal como prometido aqui vai alguns registos fotográficos dos últimos dias! A hora é tardia, mas se não for a esta mesma acabo por não conseguir por causa dos preparos do natal, espero que gostem
> 
> ...



Parabéns, tens aí uma fotos magníficas, nem consegui eleger a melhor pois estão todas perfeitas.
A 4ª foto, onde se ve o nevoeiro por entre os montes, está mesmo encantadora.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Dez 2018 às 12:37)

remember disse:


> Já te encontras cá por baixo de novo, aproveita para descansar (dentro do possível)  e estar com a família.


São sempre dias mais complicados estes, mas sim, vou mesmo tentar descansar alguma coisa entre os almoços, jantares, viagens — é desta que tenho de ir às Azenhas do Mar caramba!  e estar com a família  Obrigado Alex


----------



## João Pedro (23 Dez 2018 às 12:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> A madrugada segue fresquinha lá fora, *7.5ºc* Mas por aqui uns agradáveis *21ºc* graças à amiga lareira Tal como prometido aqui vai alguns registos fotográficos dos últimos dias! A hora é tardia, mas se não for a esta mesma acabo por não conseguir por causa dos preparos do natal, espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Ricardo, Ricardo... cum caneco pá!  Concordo com os demais, a nº 4 está simplesmente Valeu a pena a espera! Que ricas prendas que nos deste! Estão todas belíssimas, gosto muito da segunda também  E obrigado também pela do palácio, já me tinha esquecido dessa conversa 

--------------------------

Por Samora, mais um dia cheio de sol, com alguma nebulosidade, e com temperaturas muito amenas. Parece-me que as condições estarão reunidas para mais um belo poente que, mais uma vez, muito provavelmente não vou conseguir fotografar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2018 às 13:03)

Este inicio de tarde segue com sol, mas o vento fraco, continua a dar a sensação de frio, e hoje não houve a presença de nevoeiro, o que ultimamente é de estranhar.


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2018 às 13:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este inicio de tarde segue com sol, mas o vento fraco, continua a dar a sensação de frio, e hoje não houve a presença de nevoeiro, o que ultimamente é de estranhar.



Pois em Sintra, esta noite até houve nevoeiro (com direito à formação de poças, que até mais parecia que tinha chovido).


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2018 às 14:40)

belem disse:


> Pois em Sintra, esta noite até houve nevoeiro (com direito à formação de poças, que até mais parecia que tinha chovido).



Já esta semana também tive aqui pelo menos, uns 3 tres dias de nevoeiro bastante húmido, em que até pingavam as beiras e as caleiras, é daquelas manhãs em que até uma pessoas sem problemas respiratórios custa a respirar, tal não é a humudade.


----------



## Geopower (23 Dez 2018 às 14:45)

Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco. 14.7°C. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Panorâmica para SW:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2018 às 14:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> A madrugada segue fresquinha lá fora, *7.5ºc*  Mas por aqui uns agradáveis *21ºc* graças à amiga lareira  Tal como prometido aqui vai alguns registos fotográficos dos últimos dias! A hora é tardia, mas se não for a esta mesma acabo por não conseguir por causa dos preparos do natal, espero que gostem
> 
> ...



Que fotografias magníficas!  As do nevoeiro então... Que espectáculo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 És um privilegiado 

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2018 às 15:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> A madrugada segue fresquinha lá fora, *7.5ºc*  Mas por aqui uns agradáveis *21ºc* graças à amiga lareira  Tal como prometido aqui vai alguns registos fotográficos dos últimos dias! A hora é tardia, mas se não for a esta mesma acabo por não conseguir por causa dos preparos do natal, espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Simplesmente fantásticas!  Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2018 às 15:45)

Boas! Já de férias (como quem diz, tenho trabalhos para entregar e os exames não estão assim tão longe...), mas o tempo continua igual, ameno, muitos dias de nevoeiros, apenas a chuva da última semana foi diferente neste Dezembro tão atípico... De momento o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e corre uma ligeira brisa, que mal se nota.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Dez 2018 às 20:29)

Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo com nuvens altas, sem grande história.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,3°C
Mín: 8,7°C 

Corroios
Máx: 16,5°C
Mín: 7,1°C 
Nevoeiro: 1 h (das 0:00 às 1:30)

Feliz Natal a todos os membros do fórum, e que o anticiclone vá para o raio que os parta!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2018 às 21:06)

A noite aqui segue fresca, com 8.7ºC.
Bem parece que o ano vai terminar, sem a ocorrencia de geada, durante esta temporada de outono/inverno, vamos ver o que nos resta para os estes últimos dias.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Dez 2018 às 21:10)

Boa noite!
Tal como previ, a faculdade estragou a minha assiduidade (quase) perfeita aqui no fórum. 
Tardes amenas e noites frescas resumem estes últimos dias, onde a monotonia atmosférica também predomina.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Dez 2018 às 22:18)

Boa noite.
Máxima de 16.2°C
Mínima de 10.4°C

Algo vai estranho por aqui.
Novembro sem uma mínima negativa, o que não é comum.
Dezembro, até agora, vai pelo mesmo caminho.
Neste momento:
 Os termômetros marcam 11.4°C, bem acima dos valores dos locais com inversão aqui nos arredores.
Vento a esta hora!!, De SE com 10km/h, nada normal para aqui.

Bom Natal


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2018 às 22:59)

Boas,

10,6 graus.

Fotos tiradas hoje no vale da ribeira de boição, Vila Nova  - Loures.
Sitio porreiro, fiquei impressionado com a água, tremendamente cristalina.
















Recentemente tinha falado de Bucelas e aqueles vales, e aqui está um. Faço ideia as mínimas por lá. 

Ao longo da caminhada estava bastante frio pela hora de almoço à cota 312mts junto ao Forte Grande da Senhora da Ajuda.


----------



## remember (23 Dez 2018 às 23:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> A madrugada segue fresquinha lá fora, *7.5ºc*  Mas por aqui uns agradáveis *21ºc* graças à amiga lareira  Tal como prometido aqui vai alguns registos fotográficos dos últimos dias! A hora é tardia, mas se não for a esta mesma acabo por não conseguir por causa dos preparos do natal, espero que gostem
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela partilha amigo

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Dez 2018 às 23:41)

Boa noite,

Dia fresquinho o de hoje, mínima de 9° C e máxima de 15° C, máxima e mínima redondinhas hehe

O vento tornava o ambiente algo desagradável, com uma brisa fresquinha, mas não muito intensa.

Agora, 10.6° C e 88% de HR

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Dez 2018 às 02:05)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> n° 4



Obrigado , também é a minha preferida!



Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, tens aí uma fotos magníficas, nem consegui eleger a melhor pois estão todas perfeitas.
> A 4ª foto, onde se ve o nevoeiro por entre os montes, está mesmo encantadora.



Obrigado Pedro, eu vou tentando ! E de vez em quando lá saem umas melhores! A 4ª também é a minha de eleição, apesar de muita gente não gostar de nevoeiro , eu adoro ver os montes e vales assim! É brutal .


João Pedro disse:


> Ricardo, Ricardo... cum caneco pá! Concordo com os demais, a nº 4 está simplesmente Valeu a pena a espera! Que ricas prendas que nos deste! Estão todas belíssimas, gosto muito da segunda também E obrigado também pela do palácio, já me tinha esquecido dessa conversa
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Por Samora, mais um dia cheio de sol, com alguma nebulosidade, e com temperaturas muito amenas. Parece-me que as condições estarão reunidas para mais um belo poente que, mais uma vez, muito provavelmente não vou conseguir fotografar...



Obrigado João, Mais uns aninhos e já te apanho! Ahahah... A paisagem ajuda muito, torna tudo muito mais fácil, e sim a 4ª saiu muito bem! Tenho mais que tirei no dia 21 
Do palácio como andava ali perto lembrei.me da nossa conversa há uns meses ,e click! Não tens que agradecer,é um privilégio o poder fazer.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Que fotografias magníficas!  As do nevoeiro então... Que espectáculo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado Duarte, é de facto um privilégio viver rodeado desta beleza natural toda! Não é só um privilégio , como uma preocupação constante para manter tudo como está, estes passeios ajudam a isso! Que assim continue durante muitos e muitos anos! Fotografar nevoeiro não é fácil como tu sabes, ainda por cima em contra-luz, mas acho que também consegui umas boas do dia 21, já partilho! 



joralentejano disse:


> Simplesmente fantásticas!  Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha.



Obrigado Jorge, idem aspas para ti! Sempre que vejo a tuas fotos fico maravilhado , Arronches é linda.




remember disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



De nada Alex, obrigado eu! É um prazer partilhar aqui no fórum...

Quanto ao tempo, a madrugada hoje segue mais fria que ontem à mesma hora! *7.1ºc* , vento praticamente nulo! Deixa ver se até onde desce! Mas não deixa mesmo de ser atípico Dezembro sem um único mês de geada!

Mínima de ontem: *5.9ºc*
Máxima : *17.7ºc*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Dez 2018 às 02:21)

E tal como prometido aqui ficam as fotos de dia 21 que ontem já não tive tempo de partilhar! Dia como tantos outros deste mês, com muito nevoeiro e sol da parte da tarde, com um poente fantástico que apenas consegui registar a partir de casa! Neste momento por Azeitão estão *7ºc* , e desejo a todos os membros deste fórum um santo e feliz natal , um abraço a todos .

*Dia 21 , por volta das 8.45H , 10.3ºC*.




IMG_3377 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3380 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3374 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3376 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3378 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3409 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3406 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3404 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3401 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


*Poente do mesmo dia registado a partir de casa.
*



IMG_3414 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Feliz Natal*


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2018 às 08:04)

Bom dia,

Gostarei de compreender/analisar as grandes diferenças de temperatura.
Sou à 3.7km da estação IPMA de Alcobaca.

https://www.google.pt/maps/place/39°32'50.0"N+8°58'10.1"W/@39.547219,-8.9716607,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m6!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d39.5472189!4d-8.9694724?hl=fr
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Alcobaça

https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.5319169,-8.9326839,17z?hl=fr
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/alcobaca/000EX.html#highlight=07
exemple:
6h00 4.5° - 12.8°
3h00 6.5° - 12.5°
A diferença de altitude explica uma parte mas é perplexo, penso que sobre o fórum alguns habita nos arredores de Alcobaca.
Um extrato de temperatura interessa-me. 

Feliz Natal


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2018 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Por aqui este dia de véspera de Natal, começou bem fresco, e com céu nublado.
6.4ºC

Seiça continua com o "congelador ligado", e regista neste momento 0.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2018 às 10:19)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Gostarei de compreender/analisar as grandes diferenças de temperatura.
> Sou à 3.7km da estação IPMA de Alcobaca.
> ...



Boas,
Já há muito tempo que queria saber onde era a localização dessa estação do IPMA, obrigado. 
Olhando para mapas de orografia/rede hidrográfica, salta logo à vista a aproximação do rio Alcobaça, a escassos 30 metros!
Há um pormenor interessante tudo a volta tem mais altitude, ou seja há uma acumulação de ar frio precisamente naqueles terrenos junto à estação. 
______

FELIZ NATAL!!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2018 às 12:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E tal como prometido aqui ficam as fotos de dia 21 que ontem já não tive tempo de partilhar! Dia como tantos outros deste mês, com muito nevoeiro e sol da parte da tarde, com um poente fantástico que apenas consegui registar a partir de casa! Neste momento por Azeitão estão *7ºc* , e desejo a todos os membros deste fórum um santo e feliz natal , um abraço a todos .
> 
> *Dia 21 , por volta das 8.45H , 10.3ºC*.
> 
> ...



Ricardo, não posso deixar de comentar, que registos!!! Parabéns, tudo é belo nessa área protegida.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Dez 2018 às 12:42)

Início de véspera de Natal bem fresco, mas nada de mais. Mínima de 6.7ºC.

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2018 às 13:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Já há muito tempo que queria saber onde era a localização dessa estação do IPMA, obrigado.
> Olhando para mapas de orografia/rede hidrográfica, salta logo à vista a aproximação do rio Alcobaça, a escassos 30 metros!
> Há um pormenor interessante tudo a volta tem mais altitude, ou seja há uma acumulação de ar frio precisamente naqueles terrenos junto à estação.
> ...



Bom dia,

Penso que a altitude e o rio explica uma parte da diferença, mas tenho tomei rapidamente uma fotografia… 
Não sei se o IMPA estiver o corrente dos trabalhos  

Google 08/2014:





Hoje: 






Um bom trampolim para o vento


----------



## RStorm (24 Dez 2018 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde

Nada de especial a relatar sobre os últimos dias, apenas que hoje está mais fresquinho.
Bom Natal para todos 

*Sábado, dia 22: 
*
Mínima: *7,0ºC*
Máxima: *16,5ºC *

*Domingo, dia 23: *

Mínima: *6,3ºC *
Máxima: *15,9ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *6,5ºC *
T. Atual: *12,3ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Dez 2018 às 13:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ricardo, não posso deixar de comentar, que registos!!! Parabéns, tudo é belo nessa área protegida.


Obrigado João, é verdade! Até eu ainda me consigo por vezes surpreender com tanta beleza, e já ando por cá há mais de trinta anos! Feliz natal para ti e para os teus 

-----------

Hoje dia bem mais fresco que os últimos, temperatura atual de 12.3°c , e mínima de 5.3°C! Vamos lá ver se não aparece vento mais logo, e amanhã temos direito a primeira geada deste Inverno 

Feliz natal a todos mais uma vez

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2018 às 14:25)

Esta tarde segue com céu nublado, aliás hoje ainda não se viu o sol, fazendo com que esta véspera de Natal seja algo fria.
14ºC.

Já agora desejo a todos um Feliz Natal...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2018 às 15:38)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Penso que a altitude e o rio explica uma parte da diferença



Na minha opinião, explica grande parte, nestas situações de inversões térmica convém analisar noutra escala, ou seja, ver onde o ar frio poderá ter origem(arredores de Alcobaça), pois o mesmo movimenta-se pelas linhas de água abaixo.O rio de Alcobaça corre de este para oeste( isto ao entrar na cidade), portanto muito ar frio vem da zona Este da cidade.
Concordo contigo que é uma situação interessante de analisar e perceber.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2018 às 17:19)

Boa tarde,
Dia de céu nublado com abertas de manhã. A mínima não foi muito fria mas a máxima foi. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica:
Máx: 12,1°C
Mín: 6,2°C 

Corroios:
Máx: 13,2°C 
Mín: 5,7°C

A temperatura deverá descer bastante esta semana para valores de vaga de frio. É de acompanhar a situação. 

Bom natal a todos os do fórum, e que tenham uma boa noite de consoada, com muito bacalhau (ou outra coisa qualquer).


----------



## remember (24 Dez 2018 às 18:27)

Boa tarde,

Desejo a todos um feliz Natal, ao lado daqueles que mais estimam.



Dados de hoje, e temperatura actual:







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2018 às 18:55)

Boa Noite,
Por Setúbal o dia foi resumido a muitas nuvens altas que foram ficando mais densas ao longo do dia.
Vento praticamente inexistente e temperatura agradável.

Feliz Natal a todos os membros e visitantes do fórum!


----------



## João Pedro (24 Dez 2018 às 20:42)

Boa noite,

Uma passagem rápida pelo fórum, enquanto o bacalhau não sai do tacho! 
@Ricardo Carvalho bolas!  Magnífica a última fornada! Ainda bem que o bacalhau ainda está no tacho! 

De resto, nada de especial a reportar, céu nublado por nuvens altas tanto ontem como hoje, e algum frio de já fazer bater o dente durante a noite e a madrugada. 

Um Santo e Feliz Natal a todos


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2018 às 03:28)

Feliz Natal a todos os membros do forum e um 2019 cheio de eventos interessantes! 

Aqui por Alenquer está a ser o natal mais ameno dos ultimos anos, ainda assim a noite hoje está um pouco mais fria, com 5ºC. O ano passado por esta altura ainda estávamos em seca e com inversões fortes que deram noites dignas de Inverno, com aquela sensação de gelo.  vamos ver o que nos reserva Janeiro.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Dez 2018 às 08:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E tal como prometido aqui ficam as fotos de dia 21 que ontem já não tive tempo de partilhar! Dia como tantos outros deste mês, com muito nevoeiro e sol da parte da tarde, com um poente fantástico que apenas consegui registar a partir de casa! Neste momento por Azeitão estão *7ºc* , e desejo a todos os membros deste fórum um santo e feliz natal , um abraço a todos .
> 
> *Dia 21 , por volta das 8.45H , 10.3ºC*.
> 
> ...


Como sempre , muito bom.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Dez 2018 às 08:34)

Bom dia
Até que enfim uma mínima de jeito.
Mínima e actual de 3.6°C
Algumas fotos de agora.

Bom Natal


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2018 às 11:58)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> Até que enfim uma mínima de jeito.
> Mínima e actual de 3.6°C
> Algumas fotos de agora.
> ...



Parabéns, pelas fotos, principalmente as das aves, que foram captadas no momento certo.
A da lua, também está bastante bem, com uma boa definição.


Bom dia,
Esta manhã de Natal começou logo com sol, mas mesmo assim mantem-se algum frio, e em zonas sombrias, está um verdadeiro gelo.
13.1ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Dez 2018 às 13:05)

Bons dias! Sol por aqui, algumas nuvens altas, mas nada de especial, e vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2018 às 18:34)

Boa tarde,
A mínima na Charneca ontem foi a mais baixa deste fevereiro. Em Corroios a mínima também foi baixa, mas continua acima da mais baixa.
De resto, hoje foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e máximas agradáveis, bom para passeios na Costa. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 14,7°C
Mín: 5,2°C

Corroios
Máx: 15,2°C
Mín: 4,6°C

O mês continua com 27,2 mm, 23% do valor normal para dezembro, e visto que não estará propício para nevoeiros nos próximos dias, penso que não irá acumular mais nada. 
Chuva só virá lá para 10 de janeiro, em todo o país, e o padrão chuvoso que todos esperam só lá para os dias 15-20 de janeiro , portanto, até lá teremos de esperar.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2018 às 20:52)

A noite deste dia de  Natal aqui na zona de Alenquer, avizinha/se fria, já estamos com 6 graus, penso que pode ir aos 4ºC esta madrugada... 
No entanto este ano está a ser bastante ameno e não temos tido geada, muito habitual por estas zonas!


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Dez 2018 às 21:08)

Boa noite.
Por aqui também já nos 6.5°C.
Máxima foi aos 17.0°C


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2018 às 22:01)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> Até que enfim uma mínima de jeito.
> Mínima e actual de 3.6°C
> Algumas fotos de agora.
> ...


Lindas!  Os passarinhos até fizeram a pose para a foto.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2018 às 22:03)

Boa Noite,
Dia de hoje mais uma vez marcado por nuvens altas e temperatura amena. Ficam algumas fotos tiradas na baixa de Setúbal:













Panorama:


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2018 às 22:58)

A noite segue já fresca pelo menos na rua, pois dentro de casa, a lareira mantém sempre uma temperatura agradável, vai ser mais uma madrugada bem gelada, mas sem geada, como já vem sendo habitual.
7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2018 às 23:24)

Boas,

Sigo com 11 graus.

No distrito de Lisboa destaque para dois registos de temperatura:

4,2 graus - Bemposta, Loures
4,4 graus - Ribafria, Alenquer


----------



## remember (25 Dez 2018 às 23:26)

Boa noite,

mínima de 7.6º C e máxima de 14.6º C.
Hoje, o dia esteve bem mais ameno que ontem, mas começando a anoitecer, começa logo a sentir-se aquela aragem fresca.
Agora anda no sobe e desce, com 9.5º C e 90 % de HR.

Belas prendas de Natal @WHORTAS 


WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> Até que enfim uma mínima de jeito.
> Mínima e actual de 3.6°C
> Algumas fotos de agora.
> ...


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2018 às 00:09)

Boa noite.
Já estou de regresso ao local do costume, e no próximo fim de semana lá regresso ao seguimento Sul, vamos ver se consigo alguma inversão engraçada num local porreiro junto à minha casa.
Por aqui sigo com 11.3ºc e 95%HR, a temperatura está em subida, depois de ter descido aos 9.6ºc pelas 21:00.
Vou deixar os extremos dos dias 23, 24 e 25.

Dia 23
Tmin. 8.7ºc
Tmax. 14.6ºc
HR. 97/80
Precipitação 0.2 mm efeito da humidade
Vento max. 19 Km/h NW

Dia 24
Tmin. 9.2ºc
Tmax. 12.9ºc (Dia mais frio do mês)
HR. 96/88
Precipitação 0.0 mm
Vento max. 19 Km/h SE

Dia 25
Tmin. 8.5ºc 
Tmax. 14.6ºc
HR. 97/79
Precipitação 0.0 mm
Vento max. 13 Km/h N


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2018 às 00:29)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Já estou de regresso ao local do costume, e no próximo fim de semana lá regresso ao seguimento Sul, vamos ver se consigo alguma inversão engraçada num local porreiro junto à minha casa.
> Por aqui sigo com 11.3ºc e 95%HR, a temperatura está em subida, depois de ter descido aos 9.6ºc pelas 21:00.
> Vou deixar os extremos dos dias 23, 24 e 25.
> ...



É naquele sitio que uma vez chegámos a  falar?


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2018 às 00:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> É naquele sitio que uma vez chegámos a  falar?


Precisamente Jonas. Nestes 3 dias não tive como medir junto do barranco, esqueci o sensor cá em casa. 
Houve por lá geada certamente, 2.5 / 2.4, domingo e segunda, lá em baixo terá descido dos 0°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2018 às 00:43)

Boa noite.

Saí da Penha de França, em Lisboa, pouco depois da meia-noite e o carro marcava 13,0ºC. Cheguei a Loures há instantes e o termómetro do carro desceu aos 7,0ºC. Uma diferença de 6ºC, mas pronto, termómetro do carro, vale o que vale.

Aqui no meu sensor vou seguindo com 7,2ºC, sendo que já foi aos 6,8ºC após as 00:00.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Dez 2018 às 02:49)

Aqui por Alenquer ja esteve nos 5ºc mas, voltou a subir...nao esta a descer dos 5~6 ºc, mais nuvens a entrar, parece-me


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Dez 2018 às 08:10)

Bom dia
Depois de uma mimima de 4.1°C  já fui aos  9.8°C estando actualmente nos 8.0°C


----------



## Sanxito (26 Dez 2018 às 12:40)

Bom.dia.
Mínima dentro dos valores habituais nas últimas semanas, 9.1°c  pelas 8:34.
Agora sigo com 11.3°c e 94%HR. 
Desde 2013, este é o mês com maior registo de precipitação por efeito da humidade, já vou perto dos 3.0 mm. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2018 às 12:51)

Bom dia,
Ontem foi um dia de sol. Hoje está um dia de céu nublado e neste momento estão 10,2ºC. A mínima foi de 5,1ºC em Corroios e de 5,4ºC na Charneca da Caparica.
Atenção que amanhã deverá chover em toda a costa a norte do Louriçal, mas deverá ser pouca.  Por cá, o acumulado vai nos 0,4 mm, devido à humidade. O mês segue com 28 mm.


----------



## charlie17 (26 Dez 2018 às 12:56)

Bom dia
Já há várias semanas que não faço seguimento por causa da faculdade... Espero que tenham passado um ótimo Natal!
Tenho seguido os meus dados da estação e noto que a condensação do ar húmido no pluviometro me regista precipitações que na realidade não existiram... Do tipo 0.1/0.2mm. Esses dados são para ser contabilizados?

15.6°C

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (26 Dez 2018 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde

Dia de Natal algo ameno e com nuvens altas. Espero que todos tenham passado um ótimo dia com a família, o tempo esteve agradável para passeios 
Hoje o céu já está limpo, após uma manhã com nevoeiro em altitude.

*Segunda-feira, dia 24: 
*
Mínima: *6,5ºC *
Máxima: *13,4ºC *

*Terça-feira, dia 25: *

Mínima: *6,1ºC *
Máxima: *14,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *5,9ºC *
T. Atual: *12,7ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: Nulo
*
*


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2018 às 15:51)

Boa tarde 
Neste momento céu limpo depois de se desvanecerem os estratos matinais de uma noite calma. As nuvens altas de ontem também desapareceram mas os rastos de altitude continuam a formar-se. 

14,5°C
76%
< 3 Km/h 

Imagens de ontem (tarde e poente):














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2018 às 17:30)

Boas!
O dia começou nublado e abriu a meio tarde. Fui dar um saltinho à Costa da Caparica para ver o mar e o pôr do sol:


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2018 às 18:22)

E depois de um inicio de manhã bem fresca, a rondar os 6ºC, houve direito a uma tarde bem amena com a máxima a chegar aos 17ºC.
Aproveitei esta tarde amena para ir fazer a caminhada de Natal, passando por alguns vales onde não se via um raio de sol.
Sigo com 12.4ºC.

Os ribeiros vão mantendo um caudal estável.


----------



## remember (26 Dez 2018 às 19:00)

charlie17 disse:


> Bom dia
> Já há várias semanas que não faço seguimento por causa da faculdade... Espero que tenham passado um ótimo Natal!
> Tenho seguido os meus dados da estação e noto que a condensação do ar húmido no pluviometro me regista precipitações que na realidade não existiram... Do tipo 0.1/0.2mm. Esses dados são para ser contabilizados?
> 
> ...


Olá @charlie17 penso que esses dados devem ser contabilizados sim, porque provavelmente são resultado de precipitação oculta. Se estiver errado, já sabem... Estamos sempre a Aprender.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Dez 2018 às 19:05)

Boa tarde,

Depois da azáfama dos doces, estamos de volta ao normal

Dia de voltar aos treinos, muita humidade no ar, o céu só limpou após as 14h. 

Dia mais frio deste mês de dezembro, 13.7° C de máxima e 7.8° C de mínima, já com 11.4° C e 91% de HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (26 Dez 2018 às 20:00)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Dia de Natal algo ameno e com nuvens altas. Espero que todos tenham passado um ótimo dia com a família, o tempo esteve agradável para passeios
> Hoje o céu já está limpo, após uma manhã com nevoeiro em altitude.
> ...


Em que zona do Montijo vives? Aqui na zona mais "periférica" o nevoeiro matinal era mais cerrado. Aliás, tem sido incrível a repetição de como se formam os bancos de nevoeiro inicialmente rasos e "fantasmagóricos" a partir das 16/17h nos campos mesmo aqui ao lado. Já perdi a conta aos dias assim desde que começou este tempo mais estável. Hoje mais um, com o nevoeiro a engrossar e a invadir lentamente a zona urbana. Fresquinho com 8 graus. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2018 às 20:41)

Boa noite,
O dia teve sol, mas foi de pouca dura, pois surgiu às 13:30 e só durou 3 horas completas (o sol põe-se às 17:00). O por-do-sol foi acompanhado de muita névoa e nebulosidade baixa.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,3ºC
Mín: 5,4ºC
Prec: 0,4 mm (devido à humidade)

Corroios
Máx: 16,5ºC
Mín: 5,1ºC

Neste momento estão 8,5ºC e nevoeiro. Mais do mesmo!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2018 às 21:42)

Boas,

11,1 graus.
Curioso, aqui onde vivo paira muito fumo de lareiras, deve ser algum síndrome de ausência de frio. 
Para ser mais preciso é um misto de névoa e fumo de lenha.


----------



## charlie17 (26 Dez 2018 às 23:06)

remember disse:


> Olá @charlie17 penso que esses dados devem ser contabilizados sim, porque provavelmente são resultado de precipitação oculta. Se estiver errado, já sabem... Estamos sempre a Aprender.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Pois, realmente sempre me questionei de que forma o pessoal do IPMA trata esses dados de precipitação devido a condensação nos pluviómetros deles... obrigado na mesma!

Entretanto, perto das 20h um nevoeiro bastante intenso começou a descer a enconsta do vale do Sorraia e instalou-se lá em baixo, não se vê a vila (nem as luzes). Parecia fumo, adoro esse efeito!

7.6ºC
98% HR


----------



## remember (26 Dez 2018 às 23:32)

Boa noite,

Nevoeiro a intensificar já, 9.8º C e 95% de HR.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2018 às 00:09)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 9.7°c e 98%HR. 
O nevoeiro já se faz sentir, e fez a temperatura subir depois de pelas 23:20 ter registado a mínima do dia com 8.3°c.
Em relação á questão de contabilizar os registos de precipitação por efeito da humidade, eu neste mês já levo 3.0 mm, e sempre atribui estes valores aos totais de precipitação, até porque é água em suspensão que acaba no solo. Não sei qual a norma, se é que existe. 
Nunca tive tanta quantidade de precipitação por efeito da humidade. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (27 Dez 2018 às 03:18)

Boa noite

Tenho andado a "leste" das previsão e confesso que esperava tempo seco por estes dias...

Ora pra me contrariar...
Chove em Peniche! E não é nada levezinha! 

Aproveito para desejar a todos continuação de Boas Festas! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (27 Dez 2018 às 03:56)

Ora bem, por esta não esperava, está a chover bem!


----------



## celsomartins84 (27 Dez 2018 às 06:33)

Bom dia, 
Acordei às 05:45 com a chuva 






Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2018 às 06:52)

Boa noite. Aqui está a chover bem, acordei com a chuva 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Dez 2018 às 07:24)

Bom dia.
Já choveu, 1.2mm.
Temperatura nos 10.7°C


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2018 às 08:21)

Bom dia,

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado em Almada e algum frio. Mínima de *9,6ºC* e actuais *10,4ºC*. 
Ainda se aguarda por uma boa inversão, para colocar o sensor no Parque da Paz mas tal como o ano passado, o frio a sério parece uma miragem..


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2018 às 09:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite. Aqui está a chover bem, acordei com a chuva
> 
> Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


Ainda choveu bem uma hora. A partir daí ficou morrinha e continua...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia,
Hoje acordei ao som de morrinha que durou mais de 1 hora, pois parou de chover á pouco tempo, prevalece agora o céu muito nublado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Dez 2018 às 10:13)

Foi com surpresa que ouvi chuva a bater nas janelas, pensava que não chovia mais até ao fim do ano. Aguaceiro moderado por Sesimbra de curta duração que ainda rendeu 0,51 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2018 às 10:49)

Por aqui nada de chuva, mas um céu muito nublado que quase parece noite. 10,5ºC. 
A mínima foi de 7,3ºC na Charneca e de 6,6ºC em Corroios. Houve nevoeiro durante a noite, mas agora as nuvens baixas já se dissiparam.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Dez 2018 às 10:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Uma passagem rápida pelo fórum, enquanto o bacalhau não sai do tacho!
> @Ricardo Carvalho bolas!  Magnífica a última fornada! Ainda bem que o bacalhau ainda está no tacho!
> ...



Obrigado João, foi daqueles momentos que a disponibilidade ajudou ao momento! 



WHORTAS disse:


> Como sempre , muito bom.



Obrigado , e como diz o ditado! Diz o roto para o nú  As tuas em baixo também estão fantásticas!



WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> Até que enfim uma mínima de jeito.
> Mínima e actual de 3.6°C
> Algumas fotos de agora.
> ...





joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia de hoje mais uma vez marcado por nuvens altas e temperatura amena. Ficam algumas fotos tiradas na baixa de Setúbal:
> 
> 
> ...



Belíssimas Jorge, adoro esta cidade! Provavelmente cruzamo-nos no jardim de Albarquel, dado que andei por lá com minha filhota nessa tarde!

-----------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo, e já de volta ao trabalho, alguma precipitação fraca por Sesimbra que não estava à espera , e que acumulou *0.5mm *! Melhor que nada 
Neste momento algum nevoeiro em altitude, *11.9ºc *e *95%* de *HR* ! Vento nulo.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia bastante húmido, com algum nevoeiro. 
A mínima foi de 8.6°c. 
Sigo com 12.1°c e 97%HR, e mais um dia com registo de precipitação, fruto da humidade. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2018 às 11:54)

belo dia  meio dia e está assim


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2018 às 12:38)

Esta manhã na serra, cota 200 mts.
Não estava frio nenhum, cerca de 14 graus.
O mais impressionante é que practicamente a cota 500 mts no Monge e estavam 13 graus... nem em altitude estava frio.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2018 às 12:47)

Apanhei chuva hoje em Sao Martinho do Porto, choveu bem e com sensação térmica desconfortável. 
Tenho imagens da minha horta há um ano atrás e tinha montes de geada e algum gelo nesta altura, este ano nem um dia ainda pra amostra...


----------



## charlie17 (27 Dez 2018 às 13:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã na serra, cota 200 mts.
> Não estava frio nenhum, cerca de 14 graus.
> O mais impressionante é que practicamente a cota 500 mts no Monge e estavam 13 graus... nem em altitude estava frio.


Foto brutal! Digna de fundo do ambiente de trabalho!


----------



## charlie17 (27 Dez 2018 às 13:19)

Por Coruche o nevoeiro não dá sinais de querer dissipar.
Parece-me que a máxima não irá muito além do que está agora (10ºC).
HR 98%
0mm acumulados


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2018 às 13:28)

A tarde aqui segue fria, com 11.8ºC.
Mexi agora á pouco na água que saía de uma nascente e estava mais quente do que a temperatura ambiente.
No ano passado também já contava alguns dias com geada, este ano, a temperatura não foi além dos 4ºC.
As árvores continuam muito confusas, algumas estão a querer já rebentar, isto quando ainda tem as folhas velhas.


----------



## remember (27 Dez 2018 às 14:15)

Oh que tanga de tempo, nem ata, nem desata... Nevoeiro ainda não levantou e parece estar com dificuldade em levantar...

Não chove, nem deixa chover... Vento nem vê-lo, que pasmaceira...

12.9° C e 90% de HR, depois de uma mínima de 8.2° C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2018 às 14:20)

Por aqui volta a chuva fraca mas persistente 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2018 às 14:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui volta a chuva fraca mas persistente
> 
> Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


Já chove bem. Chuva moderada agora 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2018 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.
Por cá sigo com 13.7ºc e 92%HR, e o sol espreita pouco e espaçadamente.
A máxima é de 14.4ºc pelas 13:23.
Em relação à precipitação registada por alguns, o GEM era o único que referia essa precipitação, ontem e para a minha localização previa 0.6 mm.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2018 às 15:20)

Boa tarde 

Não choveu aqui na alta da Póvoa. 
Encoberto pela madrugada e manhã,  houve estratocumulus, que perduram em 7/8, e cumulus.
Agora 12,6°C e 84%. 
Há um fino "smog" no ar.
Finalmente amarelecem as folhas das últimas árvores que resistiram ao outono. 
Já não há poças de água em sítio algum por aqui.

Vento fraco predominante de NE mas o movimento das nuvens é de NW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (27 Dez 2018 às 15:55)

Por aqui o nevoeiro não levanta. 11.5°C, 97%HR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Dez 2018 às 17:13)

rozzo disse:


> Em que zona do Montijo vives? Aqui na zona mais "periférica" o nevoeiro matinal era mais cerrado. Aliás, tem sido incrível a repetição de como se formam os bancos de nevoeiro inicialmente rasos e "fantasmagóricos" a partir das 16/17h nos campos mesmo aqui ao lado. Já perdi a conta aos dias assim desde que começou este tempo mais estável. Hoje mais um, com o nevoeiro a engrossar e a invadir lentamente a zona urbana. Fresquinho com 8 graus.
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


Boa Tarde amigo @rozzo Não fazia ideia que também vivias no Montijo, pelos vistos tenho um vizinho aqui no fórum  Eu vivo na zona do Esteval 
O nevoeiro é bastante frequente nesta zona até mesmo no verão e causa enormes assimetrias na cidade. Os quatro pontos propícios para a sua formação são os terrenos baldios na zona norte da cidade, o Parque Municipal, o rio Tejo e o Vale Salgueiro (pequena vala que vai desde a Lusoponte até ao E.lecrec), sendo que este último fica perto da minha habitação.
Mal o sol se ponha e o nevoeiro começa logo a formar-se nestes 4 locais, expandindo-se ao resto da cidade ao longo da noite, sendo que quando saio do trabalho à meia-noite já o nevoeiro está totalmente instalado. Na manhã seguinte acontece o oposto: à medida que o dia avança, o nevoeiro começa a dissipar-se aos poucos em toda a cidade e a partir da hora de almoço fica apenas concentrado junto ao rio.
No entanto há casos mais raros, que foi o caso de ontem, em que o dia começa com céu limpo e chega-se ao fim da manhã e o nevoeiro instala-se vindo de norte, mais concretamente da lezíria. Por aqui permaneceu maioritariamente em altitude, apenas foi cerrado ao principio por alguns minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2018 às 17:15)

A morrinha regressou agora ao cair da noite, e o nevoeiro está no horizonte, já com vontade de regressar.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2018 às 17:23)

dia todo nevoeiro, foto tirada do castelo de Coruche às 15h30


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2018 às 17:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chove bem. Chuva moderada agora
> 
> Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


A chuva moderada não durou muito. Depois voltou a morrinha e ainda continua acompanhada de nevoeiro.


----------



## rozzo (27 Dez 2018 às 17:52)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde amigo @rozzo Não fazia ideia que também vivias no Montijo, pelos vistos tenho um vizinho aqui no fórum  Eu vivo na zona do Esteval
> O nevoeiro é bastante frequente nesta zona até mesmo no verão e causa enormes assimetrias na cidade. Os quatro pontos propícios para a sua formação são os terrenos baldios na zona norte da cidade, o Parque Municipal, o rio Tejo e o Vale Salgueiro (pequena vala que vai desde a Lusoponte até ao E.lecrec), sendo que este último fica perto da minha habitação.
> Mal o sol se ponha e o nevoeiro começa logo a formar-se nestes 4 locais, expandindo-se ao resto da cidade ao longo da noite, sendo que quando saio do trabalho à meia-noite já o nevoeiro está totalmente instalado. Na manhã seguinte acontece o oposto: à medida que o dia avança, o nevoeiro começa a dissipar-se aos poucos em toda a cidade e a partir da hora de almoço fica apenas concentrado junto ao rio.
> No entanto há casos mais raros, que foi o caso de ontem, em que o dia começa com céu limpo e chega-se ao fim da manhã e o nevoeiro instala-se vindo de norte, mais concretamente da lezíria. Por aqui permaneceu maioritariamente em altitude, apenas foi cerrado ao principio por alguns minutos.



Sim, o que presencio são essencialmente esses nos terrenos a norte do Montijo, pois vivo mesmo no limite urbano, junto ao final da Circular na zona do estabelecimento prisional. Os nevoeiros que se apanha ao fim do dia ali ao longo de toda essas estrada que circunda o Montijo são mesmo "à filme", bastante fantasmagóricos. Tenho de ver se consigo algum registo fotográfico interessante.
Também já vi ao fim da tarde nevoeiro "que dava pelo joelho" completamente estagnado no meio do Parque Municipal, muito curioso mesmo. 

Na verdade não vivo na zona há muito tempo, mas de qualquer forma, a sinóptica destes últimos tempos tem sido propícia pois claro a nevoeiros nestas zonas habituais. São frequentes as manhãs que o nevoeiro termina exatamente no final da ponte Vasco da Gama do lado norte, pouco conseguindo invadir Lisboa, excepto zona ribeirinha e zona do aeroporto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2018 às 18:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã na serra, cota 200 mts.
> Não estava frio nenhum, cerca de 14 graus.
> O mais impressionante é que practicamente a cota 500 mts no Monge e estavam 13 graus... nem em altitude estava frio.



Foto muito boa! A retratar na perfeição a imagem que tenho na cabeça quando penso na Serra de Sintra 

--

Vai morrinhando por aqui com a temperatura nos 13,0ºC. A mínima foi de *7,9ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2018 às 18:56)

Boa tarde,
Hoje foi um dia muito esquisito. 
Começou com nuvens que quase parecia que estava de noite, depois o sol apareceu em força à hora de almoço, mas vieram logo as nuvens por volta das 16:00.
Nota-se que há uma névoa bastante fantasmagórica para os lados de Lisboa, é de duvidar, pois pode ser poluição.  "Smog", mais cientificamente.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 7,3°C
Nevoeiro: 6 horas

Corroios
Máx: 16,5°C
Mín: 7,1°C
Nevoeiro: 8 horas

A partir de sábado deixarei de seguir a meteorologia a partir daqui da Charneca, por certas razões.

Neste momento estão 12,3°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## remember (27 Dez 2018 às 19:02)

remember disse:


> Oh que tanga de tempo, nem ata, nem desata... Nevoeiro ainda não levantou e parece estar com dificuldade em levantar...
> 
> Não chove, nem deixa chover... Vento nem vê-lo, que pasmaceira...
> 
> ...


Tanto pedi que olha... Chove pela Póvoa...
0.2 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2018 às 20:09)

Boas!
O dia foi de muita neblina, principalmente junto ao rio Tejo:
Deixo umas fotos de hoje ao final da tarde:



_DSC0827 by tiago_lco, no Flickr




_DSC0830 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
E mais umas do final do dia 25, em Carcavelos...



DSC_0712 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0744 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
E de ontem, dia 26, na Costa da Caparica. Luz solar completamente difusa devido ás neblinas dos últimos dias:



DSC_0773 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## N_Fig (27 Dez 2018 às 20:16)

Mais uma chuvada há pouco! Deu para a minha rua ficar toda encharcada, apesar de ter sido relativamente curta.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2018 às 21:57)

Boa noite. 
Pelas 19:00 lá caiu um chuvisco, tal como previsto pelo GEM. 
Agora sigo com 13.6°c e 96%HR, desde o chuvisco que a temperatura não desce.
Os extremos do dia foram os seguintes. 
Tmin. 8.6°c (1:02)
Tmax. 14.4°c (13:23)
Vento max. 10 Km/h N
Precip. 0.2 mm efeito da humidade. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2018 às 22:23)

charlie17 disse:


> Foto brutal! Digna de fundo do ambiente de trabalho!





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Foto muito boa! A retratar na perfeição a imagem que tenho na cabeça quando penso na Serra de Sintra
> 
> --
> 
> Vai morrinhando por aqui com a temperatura nos 13,0ºC. A mínima foi de *7,9ºC*.



Obrigado a ambos.
Foi uma sorte  pois o nevoeiro estava a se dissipar naquele preciso momento. 

Outra foto, neste caso é nevoeiro no cume do Monge(491 mts).


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2018 às 23:08)

Ora boas noites,

Os afazeres familiares têm-me mantido mais ou menos longe do fórum, mas também porque não tem havido muito a relatar  As manhãs têm sido fresquinhas, mas nada do outro mundo, na casa dos 5-6ºC; não deu ainda para ter o habitual gelo de dezembro no para-brisas... as tardes bastante amenas, nos 16-17ºC.

Ontem à noite tivemos bastante nevoeiro por Samora e que aliado às luzes de arruamento, que agora são brancas, dava um efeito geral de estarmos dentro de um frigorífico! 

Hoje à tarde fui até ao litoral sintrense @Ricardo Carvalho  Finalmente ver com os meus olhos as Azenhas do Mar! É mesmo bonito, parece uma aldeia de bonecas...  E as falésias imponentes. Demos antes um pulinho à praia do Magoito; belíssima também, com o cabo da Roca lá ao fundo  O por do sol é que não foi grande coisa, estava muito encoberto, lá terei de voltar um dia... No regresso apanhámos alguma chuva miudinha, desde Sintra até Vila Franca, sensivelmente.

Os topos da serra de Sintra estiveram sempre tapados pelas nuvens, mas quando regressávamos, e estando já bastante escuro, abriu ligeiramente e foi possível vislumbrar o castelo dos Mouros iluminado a serpentear pela serra, belíssima imagem que não consegui registar a não ser nas minhas retinas. Mas tenho registado outras, que atempadamente partilharei


----------



## remember (27 Dez 2018 às 23:19)

E choveu mesmo, 0.5 mm sempre deu para molhar tudo.
Agora 12.3º C e 97% de HR, a temperatura anda no sobe e desce.
Máxima mais baixa do mês de Dezembro, 12.9º C e mínima de 8.2º C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2018 às 23:43)

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva. 0 mm acumulados.
O mês segue com 28 mm.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2018 às 08:33)

nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## remember (28 Dez 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia,

Finalmente um dia de sol, por enquanto...
Noite bastante abafada, mínima de 11.8° C às 1:15 e depois sempre a subir.

14.6° C actuais com 89% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia,
O nevoeiro começa-se já a dissipar, e hoje ao contrário de ontem, o sol já está a marcar presença.


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2018 às 10:43)

Bom dia
Nada de nevoeiro
11.4°C de mínima e 13.3°C actuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Dez 2018 às 11:15)

Bom dia, 
Neste momento nada a apontar. Está sol e não há nevoeiro desta vez. Ufa! 
12,5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2018 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

Mínima alta por aqui, não baixou dos *12,3ºC*.

Neste momento está mais calor na rua do que dentro de casa  Algum vento do quadrante Norte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Dez 2018 às 12:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Ora boas noites,
> 
> Os afazeres familiares têm-me mantido mais ou menos longe do fórum, mas também porque não tem havido muito a relatar As manhãs têm sido fresquinhas, mas nada do outro mundo, na casa dos 5-6ºC; não deu ainda para ter o habitual gelo de dezembro no para-brisas... as tardes bastante amenas, nos 16-17ºC.
> 
> ...




Finalmente  É de facto um sitio fantástico João,belo passeio  Aguardamos com expectativa esses registos 

------------------------

Quanto ao tempo , de salientar apenas muito menos humidade que os últimos dias, ou semanas!  Isto é que tem sido humidade! De salientar que tenho de acumulado já *2.3mm *devido à mesma!

Mínima de *12.2ºc*, atual de *17.2ºc* com muito sol*, 61% *de* HR *, e vento fraco de *NW.*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2018 às 12:26)

Boas,

Muito sol e 16 graus.


Pois é, foi mais um ano em que tive rajada máxima anual em meses de Verão, neste caso quase no início 100 km/h (16 de Junho), aqui onde moro a 2 kms a norte da referida estação devo ter tido uns 115 km/h.  Um fenómeno incrível de vento desta região. 
Embora fatídica a exposição mediática da ventania  na noite do incêndio de Outubro, sempre mostrou como sopra o vento. E tal como foi dito pelos habitantes da Malveira da Serra, uma noite normal de vento forte por lá/cá.


----------



## charlie17 (28 Dez 2018 às 12:40)

O nevoeiro dissipou-se quase todo e está um dia de sol formidável!
15.5ºC
0.1mm acumulados (devido à condensação)
HR 96%


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2018 às 12:48)

Está um lindo dia de sol, digno de um dia de "Primavera", mas as estardas em locais sombrios, estão totalmente molhadas, tal como se estivesse chovido.
16.4ºC.


----------



## Tonton (28 Dez 2018 às 12:55)

Quem diria que estamos em pleno Inverno, quase no Ano Novo?...
O Sol directo morde mesmo a sério, mais uma vez, termómetros abrigados ao sol na casa dos 24ºC...


----------



## Sanxito (28 Dez 2018 às 15:28)

Boa tarde. 
Depois de uma mínima elevada 13.2°c pelas 00:11, sigo com 18.3°c e 75%HR. 
A mínima ainda deverá ser batida antes da meia noite.. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2018 às 15:56)

Boa tarde 

Limpo, 16,9°C , 66%

Vento fraco até 16 Km/h, NW

Sol muito agradável!










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Dez 2018 às 16:45)

Boa tarde, 
Dia de céu muito limpo e menos humidade que nos últimos dias.
A mínima foi alta: 9,9°C na Charneca e 9,7°C em Corroios.

Neste momento estão 17,2°C. Bem bom para dezembro!


----------



## RStorm (28 Dez 2018 às 20:18)

rozzo disse:


> Sim, o que presencio são essencialmente esses nos terrenos a norte do Montijo, pois vivo mesmo no limite urbano, junto ao final da Circular na zona do estabelecimento prisional. Os nevoeiros que se apanha ao fim do dia ali ao longo de toda essas estrada que circunda o Montijo são mesmo "à filme", bastante fantasmagóricos. Tenho de ver se consigo algum registo fotográfico interessante.
> Também já vi ao fim da tarde nevoeiro "que dava pelo joelho" completamente estagnado no meio do Parque Municipal, muito curioso mesmo.
> 
> Na verdade não vivo na zona há muito tempo, mas de qualquer forma, a sinóptica destes últimos tempos tem sido propícia pois claro a nevoeiros nestas zonas habituais. São frequentes as manhãs que o nevoeiro termina exatamente no final da ponte Vasco da Gama do lado norte, pouco conseguindo invadir Lisboa, excepto zona ribeirinha e zona do aeroporto.


Sim, realmente esse tipo de nevoeiro chega a ser fantasmagórico e talvez algo assustador, nomeadamente esse do parque. Mas no entanto há outros ainda mais "estranhos"... se seguires toda essa circular até ao fórum, repara que na avenida que se sucede logo a seguir à rotunda do moinho, quando começas a descer em direção ao Vale Salgueiro começa a ficar nevoeiro mas quando chegas à zona mais baixa, o nevoeiro deixa de tocar o solo e resume-se a uma linha horizontal a cerca de quatro metros do solo  Tem acontecido todos os dias quando chego a casa à meia-noite.
É pena não ter uma máquina fotográfica para fazer alguns registos, mas se algum dia conseguires algum registo e ficaria muito grato


----------



## RStorm (28 Dez 2018 às 20:31)

Boa Tarde

O dia de hoje foi primaveril, bastante ameno para a época em que estamos, mas até soube bem para compensar o dia enfadonho que tivemos ontem com céu encoberto, neblina e alguns chuviscos ao inicio da noite que não acumularam.
A mínima de hoje foi elevada, mas pelo andamento das coisas, vai ser batida antes da meia-noite.

*Quarta-feira, dia 26: *

Mínima: *5,9ºC*
Máxima: *13,7ºC*

*Quinta-feira, dia 27: *

Mínima: *6,0ºC*
Máxima: *14,5ºC 

Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *12,2ºC *
Máxima: *17,4ºC *

T. Atual: *12,3ºC *
HR: 81%
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (28 Dez 2018 às 23:41)

Boa noite,

mínima até agora 10.5º C alcançada à momentos, a máxima foi bem amena 19.6º C.
Agora, 10.6º C, com 88% de HR.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2018 às 00:30)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia extremamente ameno para a época do ano em que nos encontramos... sol direto quente o suficiente para queimar por volta da uma da tarde...  
O dia amanheceu solarengo, mas rapidamente fechou com o aparecimento do nevoeiro, que se manteve até ao final da manhã.

A humidade mantém-se elevadíssima, escorre água por todos os lados. Há coisa de uma hora estavam 9ºC aqui por Samora.

Ao final da tarde fiz uma caminhada pelos arrozais entre o Almansor e o Sorraia, para ver a passarada e ir abatendo a overdose de calorias dos últimos dias...    A serra de Montejunto estava bonita, coroada por um pequeno capacete:



Serra de Montejunto, 28-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2018 às 00:38)

RStorm disse:


> Sim, realmente esse tipo de nevoeiro chega a ser fantasmagórico e talvez algo assustador, nomeadamente esse do parque. Mas no entanto há outros ainda mais "estranhos"... se seguires toda essa circular até ao fórum, repara que na avenida que se sucede logo a seguir à rotunda do moinho, quando começas a descer em direção ao Vale Salgueiro começa a ficar nevoeiro mas quando chegas à zona mais baixa, o nevoeiro deixa de tocar o solo e resume-se a uma linha horizontal a cerca de quatro metros do solo  Tem acontecido todos os dias quando chego a casa à meia-noite.
> É pena não ter uma máquina fotográfica para fazer alguns registos, mas se algum dia conseguires algum registo e ficaria muito grato


Se eu não regressasse amanhã à tarde ao Porto ainda dava um saltinho ao Montijo para ver esse fantasmagórico e assustador nevoeiro! Adoro um bom filme de terror...  Vejam lá se arranjam maneira de o fotografar aqui para a malta


----------



## charlie17 (29 Dez 2018 às 01:34)

Por Coruche o nevoeiro no vale começa a ficar novamente muito cerrado. Ainda estou a aprender a tirar fotos em modo noturno com este telemóvel por isso foi o melhor que consegui :/
5.5°C
HR 95%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Dez 2018 às 07:49)

Bom dia com 2.0°C
Geada fraquinha nos locais mais abrigados


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2018 às 12:12)

Por aqui, mais um dia que começou logo com sol, e céu limpo.
14.8ºC.


----------



## RStorm (29 Dez 2018 às 14:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Se eu não regressasse amanhã à tarde ao Porto ainda dava um saltinho ao Montijo para ver esse fantasmagórico e assustador nevoeiro! Adoro um bom filme de terror...  Vejam lá se arranjam maneira de o fotografar aqui para a malta


Pode ser que um dia mais tarde compre uma máquina fotográfica e aí farei logo o registo. Seria interessante partilhar com vocês


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2018 às 14:09)

Nem o sol, consegue aquecer esta tarde, devido ao vento moderado, que dá uma sensação bem desconfortável.


----------



## RStorm (29 Dez 2018 às 14:39)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue ameno com céu limpo e lestada fraca.
A mínima de ontem foi batida, *11,3ºC*.

Mínima de hoje: *6,2ºC *
T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: E / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2018 às 16:28)

Finalmente um dia mais à Dezembro.

Mínima: *7,3ºC*
Máxima: *14,6ºC*

Céu limpo e humidade q.b. Anticiclone forte nesta altura do ano, o que é o normal.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Dez 2018 às 17:36)

Estes dias extremamente amenos já começam a chatear...hoje mais parecia Abril, sol a brilhar e máxima de 19ºC!
Penso que este vai ser um dos Dezembros mais quentes de sempre. Nem um único dia de geada até agora.


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Dez 2018 às 18:03)

Boa tarde
Mínima de 2.0°C
Máxima de 17.4°C
Día agradável com céu azul e vento fraco a nulo.
Ágora já com arrefecimento rápido, rate de -4.3°C/h
Já marca  10.2°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2018 às 18:09)

E estamos a chegar ao fim de mais um ano, com umas boas tardes, sempre com sol, e muita visibilidade, ao longe a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.
As árvores que se observam neste vale, são principalmente carvalhos, que ainda estão com as folhas em tons de castanho, mas sempre que o vento sopra causa um "chuva" de folhas que caem para o chão.


----------



## Geopower (29 Dez 2018 às 18:27)

Dia de Inverno soalheiro.
Neste momento 14,0°C. Vento fraco.
Extremos do dia:
11.1°C
14.9°C
Pôr do sol a SW:


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2018 às 20:47)

Boas,

14,5 graus de máxima.
Neste momento 12,1 graus e lestada. Não espero grandes mínimas por cá a velocidade do vento de leste não vai deixar.

A inversão térmica em Galamares(vale da ribeira de Colares) vai interessante, 4,8 graus.
O valor mais baixo do distrito de Lisboa, sitio tremendamente frio aquele vale.

Aquele local registou hoje  os seguintes extremos: 2,9 graus / 15,7 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2018 às 21:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E estamos a chegar ao fim de mais um ano, com umas boas tardes, sempre com sol, e muita visibilidade, ao longe a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.
> As árvores que se observam neste vale, são principalmente carvalhos, que ainda estão com as folhas em tons de castanho, mas sempre que o vento sopra causa um "chuva" de folhas que caem para o chão.



Bela foto, nestas situações de lestada a visibilidade aumenta exponencialmente, por exemplo vejo isso quando olho para a serra de Sintra/Cabo da Roca, aos nossos olhos a paisagem está mais nítida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2018 às 21:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela foto, nestas situações de lestada a visibilidade aumenta exponencialmente, por exemplo vejo isso quando olho para a serra de Sintra/Cabo da Roca, aos nossos olhos a paisagem está mais nítida.



Obrigado @jonas_87, sim de facto a visibilidade era muito bom, neste caso o sopé da serra encontra-se a mais de 20 km de distancia, estou ainda a iniciar-me no mundo da fotografia, tento fazer o melhor com a camera do telemóvel.
O vento moderado marcou presença durante todo o dia, nem ao sol se estava bem.
Esta visão é muito normal ocorrer em dias de verão, mas menos normal em dias de inverno.


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2018 às 21:46)

Boa noite,

Dia de vento fresquinho, 16.3° C de máxima e 8.9° C de mínima.

Continuo sem anenómetro, mas dá para perceber que a lestada está por aí, temperatura a descer devagar e humidade baixa, comparado com dias anteriores, gráfico de temperatura meio esquisito...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2018 às 22:04)

Boa noite,

Lestada moderada com *12,9ºC. *Típico tempo Anticiclónico extremamente aborrecido.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Dez 2018 às 22:18)

já 6ºC aqui a Norte de Alenquer..mas em sitio de grandes inversões térmicas nao é nada de especial para Dezembro...vamos ver se desce mais esta noite..


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2018 às 22:21)

0,4 graus em Seiça, Ourém.
Sitio impressionante, para se ter noção é o valor mais baixo de toda rede amadora/ oficial.
Algumas vezes o próprio wunderground retira  (erradamente) a estação do mapa por não considerar tais valores tão baixos. É uma inversão bem violenta.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Dez 2018 às 23:29)

Onde encontras esses valores? sff



jonas_87 disse:


> 0,4 graus em Seiça, Ourém.
> Sitio impressionante, para se ter noção é o valor mais baixo de toda rede amadora/ oficial.
> Algumas vezes o próprio wunderground retira  (erradamente) a estação do mapa por não considerar tais valores tão baixos. É uma inversão bem violenta.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2018 às 23:33)

Boas noites,

Já estou de regresso ao Litoral Norte, mas como prometido, cá deixo as primeiras partilhas do Litoral Centro, neste caso concreto do litoral sintrense.
Como já referi há uns dias, dei um pulinho no dia 27 às Azenhas do Mar, com passagem pela Praia do Magoito para ver as suas fantásticas arribas e a vista que se estende para sul até ao farol do Cabo da Roca. Um final de tarde muito bem passado neste belíssimo troço da costa portuguesa. A repetir 




Magoito Beach. Sintra, 27-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cabo da Roca Lighthouse from Magoito Beach. Sintra, 27-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cabo da Roca Lighthouse from Magoito Beach. Sintra, 27-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

 Absolutamente maravilhosa esta arriba. Logo ao lado está uma não menos interessante duna fóssil, da qual se vê uma pontinha na primeira foto 




Magoito Beach. Sintra, 27-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E as Azenhas... dispensam apresentações, ao fim de 44 anos, finalmente lá fui  Belíssimas. Portugal, apesar de muito estragadinho nalguns sítios, continua, felizmente, a ser um país cheio de coisas bonitas para ver.




Azenhas do Mar. Sintra, 27-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Azenhas do Mar. Sintra, 27-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Azenhas do Mar. Sintra, 27-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Azenhas do Mar. Sintra, 27-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ericeira from Azenhas do Mar. Sintra, 27-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2018 às 23:45)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E estamos a chegar ao fim de mais um ano, com umas boas tardes, sempre com sol, e muita visibilidade, ao longe a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.
> As árvores que se observam neste vale, são principalmente carvalhos, que ainda estão com as folhas em tons de castanho, mas sempre que o vento sopra causa um "chuva" de folhas que caem para o chão.


Toda a paisagem desde Lisboa até Pombal está sarapintada de dourado por causa dos carvalhos-cerquinho. E aí à volta da serra d'Aire não é exceção. Na quarta-feira andei por Tomar e Torres Novas e a paisagem está mesmo bonita agora por causa deles


----------



## jamestorm (29 Dez 2018 às 23:56)

É bom saber que eles ainda andam aí, os nossos belos carvalhos e que o maldito eucalipto ainda não lhes ocupa o chão! Já agora magnificas fotos das praias! 



João Pedro disse:


> Toda a paisagem desde Lisboa até Pombal está sarapintada de dourado por causa dos carvalhos-cerquinho. E aí à volta da serra d'Aire não é exceção. Na quarta-feira andei por Tomar e Torres Novas e a paisagem está mesmo bonita agora por causa deles


----------



## remember (29 Dez 2018 às 23:58)

jamestorm disse:


> Onde encontras esses valores? sff


Aqui:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Dez 2018 às 00:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Já estou de regresso ao Litoral Norte, mas como prometido, cá deixo as primeiras partilhas do Litoral Centro, neste caso concreto do litoral sintrense.
> Como já referi há uns dias, dei um pulinho no dia 27 às Azenhas do Mar, com passagem pela Praia do Magoito para ver as suas fantásticas arribas e a vista que se estende para sul até ao farol do Cabo da Roca. Um final de tarde muito bem passado neste belíssimo troço da costa portuguesa. A repetir
> ...


 grandes fotos

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2018 às 00:02)

jamestorm disse:


> É bom saber que eles ainda andam aí, os nossos belos carvalhos e que o maldito eucalipto ainda não lhes ocupa o chão! Já agora magnificas fotos das praias!


Obrigado James  É verdade, há tantos anos que faço a A1 nesta altura do ano pois vou sempre passar o Natal ao Ribatejo e só este é que reparei que os cerquinhos estão tão presentes na paisagem; alguns bem grandes. Só pode ser devido à mudança da folha estar atrasada por causa do tempo anormalmente quente para esta altura do ano.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2018 às 00:06)

remember disse:


> grandes fotos
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Alex  Ainda partilho mais algumas até ao final do ano. A partir de dia 1 já ficam fora de prazo


----------



## jamestorm (30 Dez 2018 às 00:09)

Sim deve ser esse um dos motivo pq se notam tanto. Na estrada nacional que liga Alenquer ao Bombarral tb vejo bastantes, sobretudo depois da serra de Montejunto. Espero que não os deitem abaixo, os que estao junto à estada..alguns de porte bem grande e com muita idade por certo. Deviam estar a ser plantados novos. 



João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado James  É verdade, há tantos anos que faço a A1 nesta altura do ano pois vou sempre passar o Natal ao Ribatejo e só este é que reparei que os cerquinhos estão tão presentes na paisagem; alguns bem grandes. Só pode ser devido à mudança da folha estar atrasada por causa do tempo anormalmente quente para esta altura do ano.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2018 às 00:12)

jamestorm disse:


> Sim deve ser esse um dos motivo pq se notam tanto. Na estrada nacional que liga Alenquer ao Bombarral tb vejo bastantes, sobretudo depois da serra de Montejunto. Espero que não os deitem abaixo, os que estao junto à estada..alguns de porte bem grande e com muita idade por certo. Deviam estar a ser plantados novos.


Até ao longo da CREL se vêem bastantes; estão mesmo às portas de Lisboa portanto. Deviam estar todos protegidos como os sobreiros...


----------



## remember (30 Dez 2018 às 00:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Alex  Ainda partilho mais algumas até ao final do ano. A partir de dia 1 já ficam fora de prazo


Tens que partilhar isso então  o vento segundo o meu anenómetro portátil está a vir de NE, e inferior a 5 km/h, dados actuais por aqui:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (30 Dez 2018 às 00:59)

Boa noite. 
O dia de hoje lá pôs fim a uma série de dias húmidos e frescos, com a humidade mais baixa do mês 
Tmin. 8.9°c (6:30)
Tmax. 16.8°c (15:25)
HR. 95 / 58
Vento max. 21 km/h NW

Por agora sigo com 9.8°c e 85%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Dez 2018 às 08:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Já estou de regresso ao Litoral Norte, mas como prometido, cá deixo as primeiras partilhas do Litoral Centro, neste caso concreto do litoral sintrense.
> Como já referi há uns dias, dei um pulinho no dia 27 às Azenhas do Mar, com passagem pela Praia do Magoito para ver as suas fantásticas arribas e a vista que se estende para sul até ao farol do Cabo da Roca. Um final de tarde muito bem passado neste belíssimo troço da costa portuguesa. A repetir
> ...


As tuas fotos são sempre espetáculo


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Dez 2018 às 08:31)

Bom dia
Primeira gerada da temporada.
Mínima de 0.9°C
Agora 1.3°C


----------



## Serra do Açor (30 Dez 2018 às 09:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Já estou de regresso ao Litoral Norte, mas como prometido, cá deixo as primeiras partilhas do Litoral Centro, neste caso concreto do litoral sintrense.
> Como já referi há uns dias, dei um pulinho no dia 27 às Azenhas do Mar, com passagem pela Praia do Magoito para ver as suas fantásticas arribas e a vista que se estende para sul até ao farol do Cabo da Roca. Um final de tarde muito bem passado neste belíssimo troço da costa portuguesa. A repetir
> ...


Excelentes fotos como sempre.


Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 10:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Já estou de regresso ao Litoral Norte, mas como prometido, cá deixo as primeiras partilhas do Litoral Centro, neste caso concreto do litoral sintrense.
> Como já referi há uns dias, dei um pulinho no dia 27 às Azenhas do Mar, com passagem pela Praia do Magoito para ver as suas fantásticas arribas e a vista que se estende para sul até ao farol do Cabo da Roca. Um final de tarde muito bem passado neste belíssimo troço da costa portuguesa. A repetir
> ...



Mais uma vez estás de parabéns, por essas excelentes fotos, que já nos vens habituado.
É verdade toda a paisagem agora que envolva os carvalhos, em grande extensão, está bela.

@WHORTAS, já abris-te então por aí a época da geada, eu aqui ainda estou a "ver navios".

Esta manhã segue já com sol, e vento fraco, vamos ver se o dia de hoje será mais agradável do que o de ontem, isto tendo sempre em conta que estamos no inverno, apesar de não parecer nada.


----------



## Geopower (30 Dez 2018 às 14:04)

Mais um dia soalheiro pela costa oeste. Céu limpo,  vento moderado de NE com rajadas. 14.5°C.
Mar com ondas de 1a 2 metros.
Excelente visibilidade para norte, desde Peniche às Berlengas:


----------



## jamestorm (30 Dez 2018 às 16:23)

Pois e aqui por Alenquer foi o PRIMEIRO dia de Geada deste Outono Inverno, havia geada ligeira um pouco por todos alto concelho. Mas o estranho mesmo sao as temperaturas durante o dia, mais um dia QUENTE, ainda ha pouco marcava 18ºC mas terá chegado facilmente aos 20ºC......anda-se bem de t-shirt,  estranho.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Dez 2018 às 17:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Já estou de regresso ao Litoral Norte, mas como prometido, cá deixo as primeiras partilhas do Litoral Centro, neste caso concreto do litoral sintrense.
> Como já referi há uns dias, dei um pulinho no dia 27 às Azenhas do Mar, com passagem pela Praia do Magoito para ver as suas fantásticas arribas e a vista que se estende para sul até ao farol do Cabo da Roca. Um final de tarde muito bem passado neste belíssimo troço da costa portuguesa. A repetir
> ...


Joãozinho, valeu bem a pena a espera pela tua ida até as Azenhas do Mar ! Fotos maravilhosas como sempre, obrigado por me "transportares" até a um sítio de  que  gosto tanto 
De restou pouco a relatar!
Lestada moderada, e muito sol

Mínima - 5.6°c
Tatual - 15.2°c, e 52% de HR.




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Dez 2018 às 17:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E estamos a chegar ao fim de mais um ano, com umas boas tardes, sempre com sol, e muita visibilidade, ao longe a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.
> As árvores que se observam neste vale, são principalmente carvalhos, que ainda estão com as folhas em tons de castanho, mas sempre que o vento sopra causa um "chuva" de folhas que caem para o chão.


Belíssima foto Pedro Não  fossem as árvores despidas, ninguém diria que estamos no final de Dezembro 
Obrigado pela partilha!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 17:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssima foto Pedro Não  não fossem as árvores despidas, ninguém diria que estamos no final de Dezembro
> Obrigado pela partilha!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Obrigado @Ricardo Carvalho, é bem verdade, tem sido uns óptimos dias de sol, mas também já começam a fartar, até porque a chuva tem andado um bocado ausente.
Vamos ver se ela regressa no próximo ano, com muita vontade.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2018 às 18:55)

Boas! Mais um dia de sol, mas houve a madrugada foi mais fresca, assim já sabe melhor! Agora já se nota a descida da temperatura, com ausência de vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Dez 2018 às 19:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Obrigado @Ricardo Carvalho, é bem verdade, tem sido uns óptimos dias de sol, mas também já começam a fartar, até porque a chuva tem andado um bocado ausente.
> Vamos ver se ela regressa no próximo ano, com muita vontade.


De nada Pedro  Sim, é verdade! Até eu que gosto a valer de dias com sol , já estou um bocadinho farto deste marasmo meteorológico, mas a chuva a seu tempo virá!  Se por um lado já fazia falta uma entrada fria, isso não ter acontecido tem permito ter níveis de HR muito altos, o que ajuda muito nestas situações de bloqueios fortíssimos já tão frequentes no nosso clima! Temos que ter calma, por enquanto nada de situações preocupantes, longe disso , e o Inverno ainda mal começou!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 19:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> De nada Pedro  Sim, é verdade! Até eu que gosto a valer de dias com sol , já estou um bocadinho farto deste marasmo meteorológico, mas a chuva a seu tempo virá!  Se por um lado já fazia falta uma entrada fria, isso não ter acontecido tem permito ter níveis de HR muito altos, o que ajuda muito nestas situações de bloqueios fortíssimos já tão frequentes no nosso clima! Temos que ter calma, por enquanto nada de situações preocupantes, longe disso , e o Inverno ainda mal começou!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim tens razão, os sucessivos dias de nevoeiro, tem deixado muita humidade no solo, e os ribeiros já levam um bom caudal, tendo em conta o que choveu, estamos muito melhor do que no ano passado, isso sem dúvida nenhuma.
Costuma-se dizer que "o frio ande lá por onde andar, que ao natal há-de vir parar", mas desta vez não se aplicou o ditado popular, a seu tempo, também logo deve de aparecer.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2018 às 19:54)

Boas,

12,8 graus.

Seiça vai nos 1,5 graus.
Certamente a gear, incrível.

A previsão para os próximos 7 dias será essa, fortes inversões em vales/várzeas.
Provavelmente a partir de terça  deve gear no Pisão.


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Dez 2018 às 20:01)

Boa noite.
Primeira geada da época.
Dia de sol e similar ao de ontem, com temperatura mínima de 0.9°C e máxima de 18.3°C.
Agora já com 6.4°C


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2018 às 20:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Já estou de regresso ao Litoral Norte, mas como prometido, cá deixo as primeiras partilhas do Litoral Centro, neste caso concreto do litoral sintrense.
> Como já referi há uns dias, dei um pulinho no dia 27 às Azenhas do Mar, com passagem pela Praia do Magoito para ver as suas fantásticas arribas e a vista que se estende para sul até ao farol do Cabo da Roca. Um final de tarde muito bem passado neste belíssimo troço da costa portuguesa. A repetir
> ...



Exelentes fotos João. 
Gosto bastante da zona de Magoito, tem um trilho bem porreiro desde a praia da Aguda sempre no alto da falésia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 20:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 12,8 graus.
> 
> ...



Seiça é mesmo um local incrível, em termos de inversões, vai já em 1.3ºC, e ainda agora á pouco caiu a noite, mas como o vale é bastante encaixado, nunca lá chega o sol.
Vai ser certamente mais uma noite com uma boa geada lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2018 às 20:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Seiça é mesmo um local incrível, em termos de inversões, vai já em 1.3ºC, e ainda agora á pouco caiu a noite, mas como o vale é bastante encaixado, nunca lá chega o sol.
> Vai ser certamente mais uma noite com uma boa geada lá.







Não é assim tão encaixado, a estação está próxima da ribeira e na base vertente norte, e sim bastante sombria o que ajuda a inversão a começar mais cedo do que outros locais.

Já agora quem quiser ver um bom mapa da orografia  saque esta aplicação.
Tem me ajudado muito em caminhadas e voltas de bike. 
------

Vento de leste e temperatura estável. 
De manhã ainda sopraram boas rajadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2018 às 20:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não é assim tão encaixado, a estação está próxima da ribeira e na base vertente norte, e sim bastante sombria o que ajuda a inversão a começar mais cedo do que outros locais.
> 
> Já agora quem quiser ver um bom mapa da orografia  saque esta aplicação.
> Tem me ajudado muito em caminhadas e voltas de bike.
> ...



Pois eu não conheço o local pessoalmente, mas já conheço o local através do google maps, por vezes não precisa de ser muito encaixado, mas basta sem um local sombrio, como uma linha de água por perto, para se consegui uma boas inversões.
Conheço aqui perto um local parecido, tenho de começar a fazer registos por lá.

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.411...4!1sKvvxXh0cXfnVrSJAaRT8pw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Ainda ontem passei por este local, eram cerca das 16 horas, e já era completamente noite, no vale, os carros até já traziam as luzes acesas, e só na subida a chegar á localidade, é que apareceu de novo o sol, dá até aquela sensação de quando se entra num túnel.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2018 às 22:37)

WHORTAS disse:


> As tuas fotos são sempre espetáculo


Obrigado! 



Serra do Açor disse:


> Excelentes fotos como sempre.
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Obrigado Paulo! As tuas do nevoeiro estão melhores! 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma vez estás de parabéns, por essas excelentes fotos, que já nos vens habituado.
> É verdade toda a paisagem agora que envolva os carvalhos, em grande extensão, está bela.


Obrigado Pedro! Infelizmente não deu para fotografar quando andei aí pelos teus lados, estava "de serviço", mas tive muita pena, estavam mesmo dignos de umas boas fotos 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Joãozinho, valeu bem a pena a espera pela tua ida até as Azenhas do Mar ! Fotos maravilhosas como sempre, obrigado por me "transportares" até a um sítio de  que  gosto tanto
> De restou pouco a relatar!
> Lestada moderada, e muito sol
> 
> ...


Obrigado Ricardo, fico contente por não ter estragado as tuas memórias com umas fotos horríveis... 


jonas_87 disse:


> Exelentes fotos João.
> Gosto bastante da zona de Magoito, tem um trilho bem porreiro desde a praia da Aguda sempre no alto da falésia.


Obrigado João! Pois eu bem que o vi... tem de ser noutro dia com mais tempo! E que dê para ir ao Pisão também, desta vez não deu


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2018 às 23:24)

Nota-se bem o arrefecimento hoje, não há nem uma ponta de vento! Às 10 a estação do IPMA já tinha inclusive baixado dos 5ºC


----------



## remember (31 Dez 2018 às 00:38)

Boa noite,

A noite segue muito idêntica à de ontem, no que toca a temperatura 11.3º C, humidade relativa de 68%.
Mais uma vez, dia com vento fresquinho, mas máxima "jeitosa", 16.9º C e minima de 10.4º C.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Dez 2018 às 01:48)

fui à rua ver como estavam as temperaturas, 3ºC neste momento ...já se nota bem dentro de casa o arrefecimento. Penso que va descer mais e com geada pq não ha vento.


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Dez 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia,  último dia de 2018 com bastante gelo e um frio de rachar 
Feliz Ano Novo a todos os Meteoloucos! 






Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Dez 2018 às 07:54)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de 0.3°C
Geada jeitosa


----------



## criz0r (31 Dez 2018 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

Último dia do ano, começa bem frio com uma mínima de *9,4ºC* e sensação térmica extremamente desagradável devido ao vento moderado.

Feliz 2019 a todos e boas entradas!.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2018 às 12:35)

Bom dia,
Foi preciso chegar ao último dia do ano, para observar geada, no tal vale que tinha aqui falado ontem, bem junto ao ribeiro, e ainda era bem visível já perto das 10 da manhã.
Agora até está uma temperatura agradável de 16.4ºC.


----------



## RStorm (31 Dez 2018 às 13:56)

Boa Tarde

Sucedem-se os dias primaveris 
O destaque vai para mínima de hoje que foi a mais baixa do mês, *4,7ºC*. 

Este deverá ser o meu último post de 2018, portanto aproveito já para desejar a todos um feliz 2019 com muita saúde, amor e, claro, muitos e bons eventos meteorológicos 

*Sábado, dia 29: *

Mínima: *6,2ºC *
Máxima: *16,0ºC *

*Domingo, dia 30: *

Mínima: *6,1ºC *
Máxima: *17,2ºC*

T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (31 Dez 2018 às 14:33)

Boa tarde,

O último dia do ano, começou mais húmido e fresquinho.

Dados actuais e mínima:







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (31 Dez 2018 às 14:41)

Último dia do  ano com céu limpo.  Vento fraco a moderado de NE.
14.7°C. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.
Vista para SW:


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2018 às 14:49)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia agradável, a dar continuidade à sequência que já se tem vindo a verificar. As madrugadas têm sido frescas, com inversão térmica nos locais habituais, embora aqui (na minha localização propriamente dita) ainda não tenha tido nenhuma mínima por aí além (_i.e._, abaixo dos 5ºC).

Aproveito para desejar um vantajoso ano de 2019 a todos os membros e visitantes, com um inverno um pouco mais interessante que o deste ano.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Dez 2018 às 16:43)

Boa tarde pessoal,

E chegámos ao fim de um ano meteorológico animado!  Apesar de neste momento estarmos perante um forte bloqueio anticiclònico , não nos podemos esquecer do Março e Novembro muito chuvosos que tivemos, o mês de Outubro trouxe.nos o primeiro landfall de uma TT em Portugal , o mês de  Agosto trouxe aquela fortíssima corrente de leste ao nível da de 2003, isto num ano em que tivemos bastante instabilidade em certos locais! Não nos podemos queixar assim tanto .

Bom ano a todos pessoal, que 2019 vos traga muita saúde acima de tudo.

Mínima de 4.1°c
Tatual de 17.2°c


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2018 às 16:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> E chegámos ao fim de um ano meteorológico animado!  Apesar de neste momento estarmos perante um forte bloqueio anticiclònico , não nos podemos esquecer do Março e Novembro muito chuvosos que tivemos, o mês de Outubro trouxe.nos o primeiro landfall de uma TT em Portugal , o mês de  Agosto trouxe aquela fortíssima corrente de leste ao nível da de 2003, isto num ano em que tivemos bastante instabilidade em certos locais! Não nos podemos queixar assim tanto .
> 
> ...


Embora admita que foi uma experiência interessante, ao nível de consequências familiares tinha passado bem sem o Leslie... Mas sim, um ano animado, com a vaga de frio em fevereiro, o tempo constantemente chuvoso em março e em novembro, o tempo excecionalmente quente no início de agosto e de setembro, o já referido Leslie e o tempo frio fora de época no final de outubro! Já nos últimos tempos, assim como hoje... A madrugada até foi razoavelmente fria, mas a tarde estar a ser quentita, pelo menos ao sol, a estação do IPMA tinha 18,5ºC às 4 da tarde...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2018 às 16:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> E chegámos ao fim de um ano meteorológico animado!  Apesar de neste momento estarmos perante um forte bloqueio anticiclònico , não nos podemos esquecer do Março e Novembro muito chuvosos que tivemos, o mês de Outubro trouxe.nos o primeiro landfall de uma TT em Portugal , o mês de  Agosto trouxe aquela fortíssima corrente de leste ao nível da de 2003, isto num ano em que tivemos bastante instabilidade em certos locais! Não nos podemos queixar assim tanto .
> 
> ...



Jamais me vou esquecer do início da Agosto,  no dia 4 tive extremos surreais: 27,8 graus / 42,7 graus bateu os registos de 2003 por cá.

A praia do Guincho teve uma máxima de 40,0 graus!! Enfim foi incrível.

-------
13,7 graus

Grande 2019 para todos.


----------



## Geopower (31 Dez 2018 às 17:42)

Final de tarde agradável em Lisboa. Céu limpo sem vento.
Último pôr do sol do ano captado a partir do miradouro do Monte Agudo.









Bom ano de 2019 para todos!


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2018 às 17:46)

Boa noite 
Último dia do ano civil.

Limpo até ao aparecimento de uma faixa frontal em dissipação. 

Parque de Santa Iria 

Nota: ainda há mosquitos...

Até para o ano, boas entradas a todos.

Chuva parece que só lá para o fim da segunda semana de Janeiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2018 às 17:56)

Últimos raios solares do ano pintaram bem os cirrus que ocuparam o céu limpo. Nada de vento, anticiclone em força.

Foi um ano muito interessante a nível meteorologico, 44°C em Lisboa nunca se esqueceram.

Mínima foi de* 7°C* como tem sido ultimamente, nada de mais para um mês que podia dar mínimas mais baixas.

Que 2019 vos dê tudo o que ambicionarem. Abraço


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2018 às 18:01)

Seiça nos 4,8 graus não tarde está a gear por lá. 

Hoje teve mínima de - 3,6 graus.
Nós próximos dias talvez vá aos - 5 graus.


----------



## remember (31 Dez 2018 às 18:39)

Dados de hoje já disponíveis, dia bem agradável, este último de dezembro.

Feliz 2019, para todos, até para o ano






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2018 às 18:39)

Boas tardes,

Antes do ano acabar, cá ficam então as minhas últimas partilhas de 2018. Não são de hoje, são do dia de Natal, mas vamos fazer de conta que são 

Começo com estes bandos de íbis-pretos a fugir do 2018... 



Glossy Ibis (_Plegadis falcinellus_). Samora Correia, 25-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Glossy Ibis (_Plegadis falcinellus_). Samora Correia, 25-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Glossy Ibis (_Plegadis falcinellus_). Samora Correia, 25-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E acabo com este bonito pôr-do-sol natalício 



Sunset. Samora Correia, 25-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 25-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 25-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 25-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 25-12-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr
Bom ano a todos!


----------



## PaulusLx (31 Dez 2018 às 18:55)

Bom 2019 a todos os deste tópico, e fórum, e do Meteopt em geral! 
Que nos traga bom sol mas também um pouco de tudo - não vivemos só de calma e placidez


----------



## PaulusLx (31 Dez 2018 às 18:56)

Bom 2019 a todos os deste tópico, e fórum, e do Meteopt em geral! 
Que nos traga bom sol mas também um pouco de tudo - não vivemos só de calma e placidez


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2018 às 20:22)

O arrefecimento de hoje nada tem a ver com os ultimos dias, o vento acalmou bastante.
10,4ºC

Como há malta aqui no forum que gosta bastante da serra de Sintra, aqui fica um registo que fiz ontem  numa zona incrível que não me apetece dizer onde é.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2018 às 23:28)

E despeço-me com o último post de 2018, dizendo que a noite segue fresca, e já se começa a ouvir alguns foguetes, provavelmente dos ensaios.
Parece-me que amanhã o ano novo vai acordar com geada, pois a temperatura segue já abaixo dos 5ºC.
E a "incrível", Seiça, segue já bem gelada com *-1.5ºC.
*
Mais uma vez bom ano de 2019 para todos...


----------



## criz0r (1 Jan 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia e bom ano!.

O 1º dia de 2019 começa gélido pela Cova da Piedade com mínima de *7,8ºC* e vento fraco. Seguramente, nas zonas mais frias da cidade desceu até muito perto dos 0ºC.
Pressão atmosférica bem alta nos 1031hPa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jan 2019 às 15:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Embora admita que foi uma experiência interessante, ao nível de consequências familiares tinha passado bem sem o Leslie... Mas sim, um ano animado, com a vaga de frio em fevereiro, o tempo constantemente chuvoso em março e em novembro, o tempo excecionalmente quente no início de agosto e de setembro, o já referido Leslie e o tempo frio fora de época no final de outubro! Já nos últimos tempos, assim como hoje... A madrugada até foi razoavelmente fria, mas a tarde estar a ser quentita, pelo menos ao sol, a estação do IPMA tinha 18,5ºC às 4 da tarde...



Totalmente de acordo, eu referi apenas em termos meteorológicos !Aliás não fosse a experiência vivida pela maioria de nós aqui no fórum, com o suspense total até final com a sua rota errática até fazer landfall na Figueira , acho que tínhamos passado todos muito bem sem a Leslie! Mas para mim, e tal como o @jonas_87 refere em baixo aqueles dias tórridos de Agosto marcaram o ano 2018 meteorológicamente falando! 45.6ºc não vão ser fáceis de serem batidos por cá, juntando a uma mínima de 27.6ºc , e a quatro dias seguidos com temperaturas acima dos 42ºc! Surreal... 



jonas_87 disse:


> Jamais me vou esquecer do início da Agosto,  no dia 4 tive extremos surreais: 27,8 graus / 42,7 graus bateu os registos de 2003 por cá.
> 
> A praia do Guincho teve uma máxima de 40,0 graus!! Enfim foi incrível.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jan 2019 às 15:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Antes do ano acabar, cá ficam então as minhas últimas partilhas de 2018. Não são de hoje, são do dia de Natal, mas vamos fazer de conta que são
> 
> ...




Fabulosas João, registei esse poente todo na minha cabeça, dado a minha indisponibilidade de fotografar o mesmo! Cores e texturas incríveis  Autênticas obras de arte pintadas no céu


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2019 às 21:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fabulosas João, registei esse poente todo na minha cabeça, dado a minha indisponibilidade de fotografar o mesmo! Cores e texturas incríveis  Autênticas obras de arte pintadas no céu


Obrigado Ricardo!  O que achei mesmo interessante foi que os tons rosados vieram antes dos avermelhados; as fotos estão por ordem cronológica. Nunca tinha visto tal coisa a acontecer


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Jan 2019 às 21:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Antes do ano acabar, cá ficam então as minhas últimas partilhas de 2018. Não são de hoje, são do dia de Natal, mas vamos fazer de conta que são
> 
> ...


Mais Uma serie de excelentes fotos Parabens.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2019 às 21:47)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais Uma serie de excelentes fotos Parabens.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Obrigado Paulo!


----------



## Manuel Amador (6 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

Boa tarde a reportar da Zona Oeste com o por do sol na praia de Santa Rita

Muito agradável sol e o som do mar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------

